# Raw 10/8/12 Discussion: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *The Boss Is Back*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Moving Up The Food Chain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *The Streak Is Over*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Render Unto Cesaro That Which is Cesaro's*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *They're The (No.1 Contenders For The...) Tag Team Champions!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





>


Vinnie Mac in the house and the return of John Cena (after one whole week OMGZ!!) 

Discuss.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Can't wait to see Vince, something big always happens whenever he's around.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

_Lowest ratings in 15 years..._









I didn't bother watching last week and I heard it wasn't a great show but I want to know what McMahon will say on Raw this week. His announcement or "State Of WWE Address" probably won't be groundbreaking but the Mr. McMahon character is usually an entertaining watch so I'll tune in for that with hopes for a quality show and strong direction toward Hell in a Cell.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince always trots out after a big freefall in ratings. Hahaha.

Well, I'll be there... Hope it's a good show.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Heyman/McMahon confrontation? :vince


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I was going to mention the ratings but decided that, as a mod and all, I should take the high road and not start a shit storm on the first page. But hey, *Clique* and *Deso* were right in there so I guess it's alright lol. OMGZ DEM RATINS LAST WEEK HOLY FUCK MISTER MACMAN CUMIN 2 SAVE DA WWE!!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

RATINGZ!!!1111111 RATINGZZZ!!!!1111
LOWEST RATING IN HISSTORRYY!!11111

VINNYMAC GONNAN SAVEZ WWEZZ!111

ATTITOOOD ERA BACK BBY!!11111 LULZ\!Z\!1111

I just realized, if the Giants lose tonight and some heel (probably Miz) uses the Giants' placement between a rock and a hard place in the playoffs for cheap heat, I might jump the barricade and attack him. :shock:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL's also suppose to be returning to commentary, correct?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That is correct, *Clique*! And thank goodness for that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

McMahon comes to save the day from these vanilla midget anti-draws!!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



DesolationRow said:


> That is correct, *Clique*! And thank goodness for that.


Good to hear (no pun). Even if the show feels too long, at least I can sit through it with JBL's commentary over it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Agreed with Clique. JBL was desperately needed last week though.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/262095-wwe-tag-team-tournament-match-set-for-mondays-raw



> Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara vs. Prime Time Players has been officially announced for Raw this coming Monday. Raw is live in Sacramento, California, and has also announced that John Cena will be there.
> 
> WWE already has announced Vince McMahon will have a "State of the WWE Address" as well. It looks like the low ratings a week ago are making WWE bring out the big guns for this week.
> 
> The other Semi-Final Match in the WWE Tag Team Championship tournament is Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow vs. Santino Marella and Zack Ryder. This will most likely take place on Smackdown.


Rey/Cara vs PTP semi-final match tomorrow


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince is always worth watching. He was gold the last time he came on to save the ratings.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Clique said:


> _Lowest ratings in 15 years..._


I could watch that gif all day.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"We realised that some of you aren't happy with our PG image. So we're making a logical change. We are now TV-MA. Let's FUCK!!!"


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Pleased to be able to see Prime Time Players vs. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara in person!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

*Marty Vibe*'s signature... :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

If AJ/Vince happens I mark. She did tweet saying it's interesting that he's gonna show up.

LOL if Vince comes out and asks "do you guys like Ryback? Am I doing a good job pushing so damn hard?"

Also, have a good one, Deso.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



superfudge said:


> "We realised that some of you aren't happy with our PG image. So we're making a logical change. We are now TV-MA. Let's FUCK!!!"


I just came.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh boy. No false sense of hope for me tomorrow. Punk's gonna demand respect, Vince is gonna book a "if cena wins at hiac aj remains gm if punk wins heymans the new gm" match.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> If AJ/Vince happens I mark. She did tweet saying it's interesting that he's gonna show up.
> 
> LOL if Vince comes out and asks "do you guys like Ryback? Am I doing a good job pushing so damn hard?"
> 
> Also, have a good one, Deso.


Thanks, *WAGG*.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Deso, hold a sign up that says ' The-Rock-Says = GOAT'

Thanks, pal;


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



DesolationRow said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> *Marty Vibe*'s signature... :lmao


:cool2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

the only way I would care about Vince's 'State of WWE Address' if its non-kayfabe related. Not the same BS GM storyline "if you beat X than Y will be GM, but if W wins than Z will be GM" crap or pimping Cena/Punk HIAC with special appearance by Ryback & Cena.

If you want to fire the GM than do it right at the spot and hire your next GM and get over with it. Don't do the same shit with Cena vs Big Show/Johnny Ace.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

We need Vince to do one of his trademark firings. God, I miss those.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Here's to hoping that Daniel Bryan has a match.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

time to free the beautiful AJ, Vincent. Even if she gets stuck in the divas division (highly doubt it, they will give her something) its better than wasting her on something thats not for her.


----------



## SpoonytheClown (Oct 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I can't believe that there is a CM Punk/Ryback feud going on. The highlight of Vince's 'State of Address' will probably be about Punk vs Cena at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SpoonytheClown said:


> I can't believe that there is a CM Punk/Ryback feud going on. The highlight of Vince's 'State of Address' will probably be about Punk vs Cena at Hell in a Cell.


Is Cena going to be medically fit to compete at Hell in a Cell?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince is there to argue with Punk most likely. Will be watching just because Vince is there. He is appearing because of the ratings and I guess his appearance is working as I would be skipping this week otherwise lol.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is going to be yet another bullcrap show. Vince's "announcement" is going to be boring shit. The whole show is going to be boring bullshit. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Commodus said:


> Is Cena going to be medically fit to compete at Hell in a Cell?


Almost certainly.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Commodus said:


> Is Cena going to be medically fit to compete at Hell in a Cell?


since he has other problems with his body + just having elbow surgery, I would say no. But he will fight anyways because he still has two legs and a tough competitor that doesn't back down.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Commodus said:


> Is Cena going to be medically fit to compete at Hell in a Cell?


Of course he is, Cena would deem himself medically fit to compete even if his head was hanging onto his neck with just a piece of skin.


----------



## SpoonytheClown (Oct 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Commodus said:


> Is Cena going to be medically fit to compete at Hell in a Cell?


I asume so. Since WWE in building on the CM Punk vs John Cena Hell in a Cell match like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Don't think it matters if he is medically cleared or not, they're going to make him do it.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Don't think it matters if he is medically cleared or not, they're going to make him do it.


Correct.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Oh boy. No false sense of hope for me tomorrow. Punk's gonna demand respect, Vince is gonna book a "if cena wins at hiac aj remains gm if punk wins heymans the new gm" match.


100% accurate in my opinion.

No doubt.

Which by the way would be beyond pathetic that once again a WWE Title match at a PPV is centered around AJ.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

'They got some fat ass women and The Rock is gunna just say no... Leaving Sacramento' 

Sacramento the home of the legendary original Rock concert 

Looking forward to seeing Vincent Kennedy McMahon again, shit will be going down. :vince


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Are there any matches announced?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

hopefully Christian is the one Cesaro feuds with (probably after BFG)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Lord Kratos said:


> Are there any matches announced?


Mysterio and Sin Cara vs PTP semi final for the tag title tournament is the only confirmed match right now I think.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Mysterio and Sin Cara vs PTP semi final for the tag title tournament is the only confirmed match right now I think.


and PTP got that in the bag...


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Can Stone Cold arrive to ring in a beer truck on this week's RAW and hose down Vince, please?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



FIREW0LF said:


> Can Stone Cold arrive to ring in a beer truck on this week's RAW and hose down Vince, please?


His return was perfect for last week, but is always welcomed. As for PTP, WWE would be foolish to put Cara and Rey over unless they have a big swerve planned.

Mr no days off deserves GOLD.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Commodus said:


> Is Cena going to be medically fit to compete at Hell in a Cell?


Dude, never give up. The fuckin' man will be there and will never give up. Duh.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Alex said:


> Of course he is, Cena would deem himself medically fit to compete even if his head was hanging onto his neck with just a piece of skin.


Nearly-headless John Boy.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Of course the PTP won't win, it's WWE booking.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

With tebow on mnf and the Yankees playoff game the rating will b as bad if not worse than last week


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Guess another week I only watch 2/3 segments of the whole show. Gotta watch my boy Andy Pettitte win today.

Anyways I wonder how Vince can get NY market to watch since they have Yankees & Jets (even though they suck) on tonight.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He can't. WWE is going to get obliterated in the NY/NJ market tonight.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

^ Who is he and what can't he do?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is it just me that is losing interest in WWE at the moment?. The storylines are boring apart from Heyman, Bryan and Kane.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Mainboy said:


> Is it just me that is losing interest in WWE at the moment?. The storylines are boring apart from Heyman, Bryan and Kane.


Read this thread between 8-11pm EST later on tonight and you'll see how many people share your opinion.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

hopefully he fires AJ, casuals hate that bitch from what I can tell and so do I. I can see Vince endorsing Ryback with a shook Punk and a confused Cena looking on. 

worry about the rest of the show. Things which I give a shit about - 

- Punk/Heyman (hopefully 2 segments and a match)
- Vince 
- Ryback (his squashes are fun and WWE give a shit) 
- Team/Hell No/Rhode Scholars (should be good) 
- Cena - will see what they have him do
- Miz - hopefully MizTV

Should be about 1 45 - 2 hours off things, skip the rest.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Completely forgot we are Monday today! (It's Thanksgiving day-off here in Canada)


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> ^ Who is he and what can't he do?


HE is Vince, and his appearance alone can't save WWE from the ratings destruction they will suffer in the NY/NJ market tonight. NY Jets on MNF, NY Yankees in Game 2 of the ALDS.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



moonmop said:


> HE is Vince, and his appearance alone can't save WWE from the ratings destruction they will suffer in the NY/NJ market tonight. NY Jets on MNF, NY Yankees in Game 2 of the ALDS.


Oh, yeah. What's gonna happen is already noted. Ratings are gonna go up today, and people are gonna say it's cause Cena and Vince are on, and they were low cause Punk can't draw. When in reality, it's cause WWE sucks nuts.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow WWE are so desperate and pathetic. You guys do understand that tonight you will just be getting a polished turd? Then next week you will be getting a turd again?

No RAW for me got better things to watch. (Last week was the last straw)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Looks lik Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara will b going over Primetime Player. No way The Rhode Scholars lose to Santino & Ryder. I see PTP costing Rey & Cara the finals anyways leading to another tag match at the PPV.

I predict that tonight's main event will be CM Punk, Antonio Cesaro & The Miz vs. Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Kane. Big Show KOs Sheamus giving the heel team the win.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

*Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*

I know it's probably naive of me, but I am expecting big things for tonight's RAW. 

Vinny Mac is back. 
WWE title match at HIAC should be announced/developed. 

That's just for starters. After 2 or 3 poor shows (besides Punk) it's about time creative provided some decent moments do you all think?!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*

I'm hoping for a Punk/McMahon promo.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*

i want to, but this company has let me down so many times since i started re-watched back around 2008, i get my hopes up only to be letdown, so at this point im cynical about wwe

this will not happen but what i would hope happens

vince comes out angry and gets right to the point, he makes some game changers like unifying the titles and scrapping the draft shows combining them, making heyman the gm on the spot

but most likely he will come out and we will see punk/cena at HITC and if punk wins heyman is gm, same lame stuff

i want to be hopeful though but in reality, is anything really going to change long term


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*

Nah never get your hopes up with this company.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*

Not really its gonna be an anti climax just you watch there hyping up Raw now but once its over everyone will be like WTF that was shit


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



YoungGun_UK said:


> hopefully he fires AJ, casuals hate that bitch from what I can tell and so do I. I can see Vince endorsing Ryback with a shook Punk and a confused Cena looking on.
> 
> worry about the rest of the show. Things which I give a shit about -
> 
> ...



Actually it's the exact opposite. Casuals love AJ, it's the IWC that hates her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



JoseBxNYC said:


> *Looks lik Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara will b going over Primetime Player. No way The Rhode Scholars lose to Santino & Ryder. I see PTP costing Rey & Cara the finals anyways leading to another tag match at the PPV.*
> 
> I predict that tonight's main event will be CM Punk, Antonio Cesaro & The Miz vs. Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Kane. Big Show KOs Sheamus giving the heel team the win.


Hopefully they don't put Rey and Cara over in vain, Cara and Rey are clearly singles competitors, and PTP are a legit tag team.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*

I've learnt not to get my hopes up too, but knowing Vince (not personally) I think he's going to drop some bombshell tonight as he knows the ratings are bombing! 

But...I could well be here in 12 hours time complaining on another uneventful show (hope not).


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*

Reports suggest that a "reset button" is going to be pressed tonight. After last weeks horrid ratings something needs to be done. I don't put faith in this company though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*

Sorry for being a buzzkill but here's the spoiler for tonight: Nothing interesting will happen!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*

Not really, feel like it'll be Punk/Vince respect zzz, just like it has been with Foley, Jr, Brett... ect


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*



AngryPhil said:


> Reports suggest that a "reset button" is going to be pressed tonight. After last weeks horrid ratings something needs to be done. I don't put faith in this company though.


Where are these reports?

You guys shoulda learned by now, I have, nothing interesting is going to happen.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



gl83 said:


> Actually it's the exact opposite. Casuals love AJ, it's the IWC that hates her.


LOL What? The IWC loves AJ, The smart people knows she's just in the spot she's in because she's taking thuganomics in the mouth.

She was old the 1st week, time to get rid of this untalented bitch.

Hope the rating plummets even more today with the football game and baseball. Prolly will be a 2.6/2.7 with Cena though.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Where are these reports?
> 
> You guys shoulda learned by now, I have, nothing interesting is going to happen.





> WWE will broadcast Raw and tape Superstars tonight in Sacramento, CA. Vince McMahon will return for a "State of WWE Address" (aka a reset button.) The big theme of the show will be building towards Hell in A Cell on PPV and whether CM Punk will finally accept John Cena's challenge. Cena is scheduled for Raw tonight.


http://pwinsiderelite.com/article.php?id=72486&p=1

There are a few others sprinkled on the site


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Just thought of something I'd love to see, (but obviously won't happen) Punk is in the ring, demanding respect, when he is interrupted by Vince, he enters, and introduces "the most respected of them all" cue the "Gong" and the Undertaker, start something from there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> “Mr. Sandow is outraged! Mr. Rhodes was struck in the face causing his complexion to be alterd! Sincerely, Ignatius. #outrage”


May have a shiner tonight.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol @ Strahan & Cena trashing Punk


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*

ill believe it when i see it, they have said many times "something big" will happen and nothing does

every week it seems cena says on his twitter "tune in major game changer" and then he just announces he will get another title shot for the 140000 time

there are only so many times you can do this, seems like even the fanboys are starting to get angry with this company and the 2.5 rating proves it


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*



Choke2Death said:


> Sorry for being a buzzkill but here's the spoiler for tonight: Nothing interesting will happen!


Absolutely this.

McMahon will probably come out to a face reaction and try to hype people up about something, meanwhile Punk will interrupt him and we'll get some rant about respect. He's going to go on some long boring history lesson referencing his MitB title win against Cena. All of this will probably just lead to a GTS on McMahon at some point and we won't see Vince for another 3 months.

The best case scenario would be for Punk and Heyman to come out, but not for a respect rant, but rather about the lawsuit Heyman would file against HHH for hitting him. Some sort of company takeover storyline could come into play. I know it's done before, but this would at least be SOMETHING.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yeah, doubt anything interesting will happen, but I'll be watching as usual.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How does one exactly push the "Reset button"? Punk will still be the heel champion and Cean will still be super and that's already about 65% of WWE at the moment so good luck bringing on any change.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

reset what exactly?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The only real way any "reset button" could possibly be hit, is if Cena comes down to the ring and tells the fans to fuck off. Seriously. That's about the only real "reset" I can think of...turning Cena heel.

But, it is not going to happen. So in reality, nothing is going to happen but Vince strutting down to the ring and going on and on and on.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*



AngryPhil said:


> http://pwinsiderelite.com/article.php?id=72486&p=1
> 
> There are a few others sprinkled on the site


Don't have PWI elite, can you paste? If not, then still nothing interesting.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Brogue Kick said:


> reset what exactly?


The whole motherfucking company. :vince


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fucking Packers lost to the Colts yesterday which bummed me out but Notre Dame won in a route on Saturday to move to 5-0, so my weekend watching was even. Plus the Yankees are up 1-0. I'm excited for television tonight! I'm a Yankees fan, so they have a playoff game, which is exciting. Monday Night Football is on with all the Tim Tebow potential drama. Plus, Mr. McMahon is going to be on RAW? I have no idea how I am going to divide up my time between it all! It is times like this where I wish I had DVR. I can always download RAW later, I can't say the same about MNF or the MLB postseason. So I guess it depends on what my company wants to do tonight. I know I am going to be marking out all over the place though, for one show or another!

Also ESPN First Take was hilarious this morning. It's too bad that sports media doesn't cover pro-wrestling too because I would love to hear Stephen A. Smith or Skip Bayless shit all over WWE!

If this was 1998 in the middle of the WWF Vs. WCW Monday Night Wars I'm still not sure if I would be able to resist the constant channel changing. I might hook up cable to a second TV so I can have two TVs on while streaming the third show on my PC. Going to be a wild night.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Walk-In said:


> Going to be a wild night.


No it's not, Raw will blow.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> No it's not, Raw will blow.


I think you missed the point of my post...


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Gimmicky said:


> How does one exactly push the "Reset button"? Punk will still be the heel champion and Cean will still be super and that's already about 65% of WWE at the moment so good luck bringing on any change.


He's going to fire everyone. 

Then he's going to hold tryouts for anyone who wants his job back. Hornswoggle, William Regal, and Snoop Dogg will be the judges. Of course, the tryouts will consist of dancing, singing and stand up comedy. Cue cameo comebacks from Jillian Hall, Viscera and The World's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin will sing Hootie and the Blowfish and Charlie Haas will do impersonations of deceased superstars).


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Big Show will attempt as 619.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk and Vince segment, PLEASE.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'd love it if Vince announces he's tired of insulting our intelligence with this PG shit. Attitude era 2.0  ..won't happen obviously. But I wish he'd announce a new era or something I'm tired of the current "direction".


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



BHfeva said:


> Big Show will attempt as 619.


:lmao imagining this is hilarious.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I think they need to merge the belts soon. Smackdown is a second rate show and always has been.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> :lmao imagining this is hilarious.


Don't even have to imagine it, here it is, in video game form:






He even does a fucking splash from the top rope!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'll watch since more than likely the Texans will run all over the Jets, but i'm still not all that hyped by Vince McMahon making an appearance. He has made a lot of recent appearances that have ended up being nothing changed long term, other than an occasional new GM.

By the way, I do think that it is time for AJ to go as GM. I was on the AJ bandwagon for a long time, but the whole act is just played out. Put her in matches and put someone better as GM.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ChromeMan said:


> Don't even have to imagine it, here it is, in video game form:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL That's fucking hilarious. I imagine them cleaning up rey's body parts if they actually did that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Also LOL at the ref, just walks right by Big Show as he's running across the ring ropes.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ChromeMan said:


> Also LOL at the ref, just walks right by Big Show as he's running across the ring ropes.


Yeah hahaha.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ChromeMan said:


> Don't even have to imagine it, here it is, in video game form:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL at this. And also that other 619 video in WM background.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> I imagine them cleaning up rey's body parts if they actually did that.


:lmao


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ChromeMan said:


> Don't even have to imagine it, here it is, in video game form:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



G-Mafia said:


> I think they need to merge the belts soon. Smackdown is a second rate show and *always has been*.


Hmm...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

After the crapfest that was last week, Vince is the only reason I'm even moderately interested in the show tonight. I'm still expecting nothing but it will be nice to see :vince2 again if nothing else.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

new CM Punk shirt debuting tonight..


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

REALY hoping the main event isnt a tag team match

as it has been the past 10000 RAWS (or so it seems)


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Honestly who gives a shit vince is coming

1. He comes up every year now promising to shake things up and were stuck with the same product every time.
2. He's past his prime even as an on screen character doesn't have the magic anymore.

Oh and no need to stay awake till the end to watch another pointless tag match zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

taking bets on wade doing nothing but saying stuff backstage. >.<


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I really hope this bombs.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince hasn't been entertaining since the Summer of Punk, so I'm only watching for some more Punk/Heyman. Legit the only thing at all interesting in today's product.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Big Dog said:


> taking bets on wade doing nothing but saying stuff backstage. >.<


Pretty sure his career potential died with his injury. Sorry, dude.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> Alright.. Hold on to your #picklejars I will be kicking off a must see #RAW tonight! @wwe I will see you in less than four hours!


Cena to start the show


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol must see.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL, Cena with DAT HYPE.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Cena is kicking off Raw tonight please god save us*

John Cena ‏@JohnCena
Alright.. Hold on to your #picklejars I will be kicking off a must see #RAW tonight! @wwe I will see you in less than four hours! 

^^^ Please god save us


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Cena is kicking off Raw tonight please god save us*

I don't have a pickle jar in my house, looks like I'll need to buy one to hold on to. So excited, ready to mark out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol cena. I am interested in rybacks botches.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Cena is kicking off Raw tonight please god save us*

Must see? Yeah, okay.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Cena is kicking off Raw tonight please god save us*

We've been getting 7+ years of the current Cena, God ain't saving shit.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Cena is kicking off Raw tonight please god save us*

A must see? the WWE is so desperate man! they wanna eveybody to tune in raw, so they can boost the ratings!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Cena is kicking off Raw tonight please god save us*

Picklejars? What is this? The 50s?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cena is kicking off Raw tonight please god save us*

Deary, the first RAW I've bothered to watch live in a while and this happens. Better bring some coursework just in case I need to occupy myself.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Cena is kicking off Raw tonight please god save us*

Of course the number will be up, but hopefully it's down from the average opening in recent weeks just to prove that Cena isn't a quick-fix solution.

With Vince on the show as well though, I don't know... casuals who aren't on twitter or following anything/anyone WWE related might still tune in right from the start for Vince. Meh.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena is kicking off Raw tonight please god save us*

Holy fudgin mustard I can't wait to hear what he says


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena is kicking off Raw tonight please god save us*

If Cena's trying to be witty with the pickle jar addition in that tweet, he failed miserably.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I'm hoping for a Punk/McMahon promo.


Same here. It'll probably happen though.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Anyone else expecting big things tonight?*



chargebeam said:


> Same here. It'll probably happen though.


will or won't


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

people still watch this lol.

Com on guys


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amuroray said:


> people still watch this lol.
> 
> Com on guys





Joined forum march 2012, comes on forum on October 8th, posts people still watch this?, once again...comes on a WRESTLING FORUM and posts people still watch wrestling? *facepalm* You do obviously.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena is kicking off Raw tonight please god save us*



Green Light said:


> Holy fudgin mustard I can't wait to hear what he says


Ryback will be number 30 for RR.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

pickle jars!! lmfao cena u cartoony disgrace we dont like you..

im surprised this goofball didnt kiss Cancers ass this time, 

:cheer rise above!! :cheer


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



gl83 said:


> Actually it's the exact opposite. Casuals love AJ, it's the IWC that hates her.


Go back to scouring the internet for AJ articles and twitter feeds ya goof. Lowest ratings in 15 years and she`s a major focal point of the show and has helped craft the image of to that of a tween crappy Nickolodeon`s show with her as a starring character. Casuals don`t love AJ, they don`t give a shit about her. So they change the channel or simply don't tune in at all. The only people who care about her are obsessive males like yourself and this guy https://twitter.com/wpack911, and fangirl self-insert shippers who write crappy fanfiction.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JR is tweeting that it's chaotic and shit there. they're trying so hard to sell it.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



vanboxmeer said:


> Go *back to scouring the internet for AJ articles and twitter feeds ya goof*. Lowest ratings in 15 years and she`s a major focal point of the show and has helped craft the image of to that of a tween crappy Nickolodeon`s show with her as a starring character. Casuals don`t love AJ, they don`t give a shit about her. So they change the channel. The only people who care about her are obsessive males like yourself and this guy https://twitter.com/wpack911, and fangirl self-insert shippers who write crappy fanfiction.


u cant call people names you'll get an infraction


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Tonight @ announce desk on LIVE RAW, @MichaelCole, @JCLayfield & me. Mr McMahon's back & everyone is on point. Unpredictable night on ta ...


didn't know JBL was going to be there. Sounds good to me.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I think about watching live today...
but _THOSE COMMERCIALS_!!! 
....

...I'll see.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I refuse to hold on to my pickle jar. I refuse.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

After Cena tweeted that crap I hope this weeks RAW is a 2.4. 
Honestly the guy is deliberately corny as shit.. nothing ever fucking changes with him.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JR wrote ta... because he was going to say "TALES OF DEAN AMBROSE DEBUTING TONIGHT ARE TRUE BAH GAWD"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> JR wrote ta... because he was going to say "TALES OF DEAN AMBROSE DEBUTING TONIGHT ARE TRUE BAH GAWD"


Stop teasing me. 










I wanna see the new punk shirt!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


>


LOL. That is quite spectacular. 'Referee Earl Hebner is always in my ass!' <--that bit cracked me up the most for some reason.

Surprise they didn't quote his 'aw, son of a bitch!' and 'aw, bullshit!' lines.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Pickle jars?! Fuck you Cena.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The Best in the World full documentary is on Youtube right now...Get it before the copyrights do.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm just about to leave to go see raw I can't wait. :mark:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> John Cena will be opening Raw tonight, but Mr.McMahon might not appear until at least the 2nd hour, as WWE wants fans to tune in for longer





> Rumors around Sacramento are that a superstar who hasnt debuted yet in WWE,is currently backstage at Raw.Likely just to meet with Mr.McMahon





> With an unexpected appearance by Mr.McMahon,its said to be happening to increase PPV buys,and to hype up a big storyline for Survivor Series





> As reported before,Ric Flair is rumored to be appearing at Raw in 3 weeks. Mr.McMahon might announce something tonight regarding that date.


Maybe he'll announce AJ has until October 29th to impress him, or he'll find a new replacement(then Ric Flair comes in on that day?)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



dxbender said:


> Maybe he'll announce AJ has until October 29th to impress him, or he'll find a new replacement(then Ric Flair comes in on that day?)


Lol is the superstar in question dean ambrose?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



dxbender said:


> Maybe he'll announce AJ has until October 29th to impress him, or he'll find a new replacement(then Ric Flair comes in on that day?)


I hope he fires her ass tonight and just announces the new GM at a later date. Don't know why he made AJ the GM.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I hate how everyone on the roster is tweeting this hyping it up so badly. They're practically begging for viewers. Sad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL on commentary, Punk new shirt and a Vince McMahon appearence? I'm sold.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Between Star Wars, Football, Hannity and O'Reilly, I doubt I'll be watching much but I hope for a good show. I'll check in to see Vince, Punk, Bryan, Kane and Ryback if I can. Expecting a very Vince/Cena/Punk heavy show to keep up the ratings.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

1 hour guys!!! *squeeeee*


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



dxbender said:


> Rumors around Sacramento are that a superstar who hasnt debuted yet in WWE,is currently backstage at Raw.Likely just to meet with Mr.McMahon


This could be the night... of Dean Ambrose! :mark: :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Just read that Brian Gewirtz is no longer the head raw writer

If steph is the new replacemnt SHIT IS ABOUT TO GET WORSE
First time watching raw in about 2months all for vince LOL


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



kokepepsi said:


> Just read that Brian Gewirtz is no longer the head raw writer
> 
> If steph is the new replacemnt SHIT IS ABOUT TO GET WORSE
> First time watching raw in about 2months all for vince LOL


Where'd you see this?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

John Cen... oh i'm sorry, I'm mean CM Punk's NEW SHIRT!  :lmao










unk


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Where'd you see this?



https://twitter.com/LAWradio/status/255441744341123073

^wow that shirt is fucking gay


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1008/556978/vince-mcmahon/



> Source: F4WOnline
> Reports from tonight's RAW are that Vince McMahon has not been in a good mood today. This led to head RAW writer Brian Gewirtz being removed from his job after more than 10 years. Gewirtz is still working as a consultant.
> 
> Vince reportedly told the producers he wants results or resignations. Everyone is said to be scared for their jobs. We hope to have more soon.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I thought the head writer of RAW was Dave Kapur (Ranjin Singh) :hmm:

Wait, what the FUCK is going on backstage? I would give my life to see a hidden camera backstage in the WWE right now....


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Gettin excited now, stay pissed Vince.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



TheF1BOB said:


> John Cen... oh i'm sorry, I'm mean CM Punk's NEW SHIRT!  :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awful, hope he doesn't wear it.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

RAW might be getting good now.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that new Punk shirt screams Cena all over it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That is a really poor shirt. F


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yellow?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yellow is my fave color, So Im cool with it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That's Punk's worst shirt.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm actually marking at the thought of Vince saying "results or resignations". Please fucking please let this be the saving grace of this company, God knows it needs it. Fucking overhaul the shitty writers, make a better product, for the sake of the future. Also, that CM Punk shirt made me fucking laugh. Holy shit it's Cena 2.0 legit, what a fucking atrocious shirt.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



TheF1BOB said:


> John Cen... oh i'm sorry, I'm mean CM Punk's NEW SHIRT!  :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Well, Cena's never had a yellow shirt to my knowledge. :cena unk2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I like the color


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> Vince reportedly told the producers he wants results or resignations. Everyone is said to be scared for their jobs. We hope to have more soon.


vince it's a fucking piece of shit, he is senile, he is the only reason writers make shit, because everything is filtered THRU HIM and HE changes everything to fit HIS needs, he is the reason Raw is garbage, period


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That new shirt blows. I hope it goes the route of the Crazy Chicks shirt and he doesn't wear it.

Not excited in the slightest for Raw, even with Vinnie Mac in the building. Absolutely nothing except Kane/Bryan and the tag tourney has me interested right now. Plus, Yankees/O's so if shit starts to tail off I'm out.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Seriously though guys, is this just for the sake for Cena to call him yellow belly i.e a coward, for not accepting his match at HITC?

Just fucking ridiculas this is and I HATE Punk. fpalm


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Brian Gerwitz no longer the head of creative?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

VINCE GOING ON A POWER TRIP IM MARKING OUT!!!! Probably just bullshit though lol. Raw starts in 25 mins and I'm still up. I'm debating whether to give it a shot or just go to bed.


----------



## o1353458 (Oct 8, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

YOU MUST NOT WATCH THIS ON TV YOU MUST WATCH IT ON STREAM IF TONIGHT GETS A BAD RATING AGAIN THEY WILL DO MORE TO IMPROVE THE 

IF YOU DONT HAVE A STREAM TURN TO FOOTBALL AS MANY CHANCES AS YOU CAN AS LONG AS YOU CAN.

CLICK MONDAY NIGHT RAW WHEN IT STARTS
AND IF YOU HAVE OTHER TV'S LEAVE IT ON FOOTBALL . EVERY TV IN YOUR HOUSE


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I can just imagine Vince right now power walking around backstage pointing at people going You're Fired, You're Fired, and You're Fired, I don't even know who you are but You're Fired


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



o1353458 said:


> YOU MUST NOT WATCH THIS ON TV YOU MUST WATCH IT ON STREAM IF TONIGHT GETS A BAD RATING AGAIN THEY WILL DO MORE TO IMPROVE THE
> 
> IF YOU DONT HAVE A STREAM TURN TO FOOTBALL AS MANY CHANCES AS YOU CAN AS LONG AS YOU CAN.
> 
> ...


You're not too bright, are you?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Starbuck said:


> VINCE GOING ON A POWER TRIP IM MARKING OUT!!!! Probably just bullshit though lol. Raw starts in 25 mins and I'm still up. I'm debating whether to give it a shot or just go to bed.


Go to bed?

You in Europe?

I thought you were American


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

i'll mark if he addresses poor ratings.


----------



## o1353458 (Oct 8, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



NikkiSixx said:


> You're not too bright, are you?


something has to be done!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Maybe he'll go out and strip CM Punk of the title because of the low ratings 8*D


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"Tonight's Raw better be the best damn episode ever, or YOURRRE FIIIIIIRRRED!"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



o1353458 said:


> YOU MUST NOT WATCH THIS ON TV YOU MUST WATCH IT ON STREAM IF TONIGHT GETS A BAD RATING AGAIN THEY WILL DO MORE TO IMPROVE THE
> 
> IF YOU DONT HAVE A STREAM TURN TO FOOTBALL AS MANY CHANCES AS YOU CAN AS LONG AS YOU CAN.
> 
> ...


I don't have a Nielson's box brah


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

20 minutes left!!!!! :mark::mark::mark: 
Raw will be awesome! I feel it!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That shirt is too cartoonish for CM Punk. Can't be real. Hope it's not real.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



o1353458 said:


> something has to be done!


The first step would actually be to get a Nielsen box.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Security guy: Hello Mr. Mcmahon how are you today?
vince: what do you do?
security guy: security for the venue.
vince: YOU'RE FIIIIIIIIIIIIRED!
security guy: but...you're not my boss
vince: YOU'RE FIIIIIIIIIIIIIRED


----------



## o1353458 (Oct 8, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



NikkiSixx said:


> The first step would actually be to get a Nielsen box.




 i have no clue what that is

but im guessing i made a mistake


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> Maybe he'll go out and strip CM Punk of the title because of the low ratings 8*D


You mean strip his NEW Cena shirt right off of him? 

That would be great too. (Y)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



kokepepsi said:


> Go to bed?
> 
> You in Europe?
> 
> I thought you were American


You thought I was American? Why? I'm insulted!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Starbuck said:


> You thought I was American? Why? I'm insulted!!


Wow, you're not cool anymore. As a matter of fact, you should probably be demoted.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> Maybe he'll go out and strip CM Punk of the title because of the low ratings 8*D


:lol Now that I would have to watch.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



NikkiSixx said:


> The first step would actually be to get a Nielsen box.


or a 100 of them, that way we have control over what goes on TV!, we can even make vince shave his head! (cookie to whoever gets the reference)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Don't get your hopes up on Vince addressing anything important. He'll most likely go out there to talk shit about the GM situation and get interrupted by either Vickie Guerrero or CM Punk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

i didn't miss the start of raw then, very good


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince and Arnold Schwarzenegger should have a posing contest for the Scott Putski Lifetime Achievement Award.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This RAW is going to be interesting. If these changes happened early in the day then they have had time to sort everything out. If this happened recently then we might have Nitro booking on our hands.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Starbuck said:


> You thought I was American? Why? I'm insulted!!


You always have a HHH/Vince/Orton sig/avatar and never one of those shitty soccer(football)/sheamus/mcIntyre/regal/foreign person one


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Starbuck is a jobber.

<3


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Watch RAW or stare at King Kenny's sig for 3 hours? :hmm:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



King Kenny said:


> Starbuck is a jobber.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You missed the white text?


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



o1353458 said:


> i have no clue what that is
> 
> but im guessing i made a mistake


Only people with Nielsen boxes have what they watch reported for ratings. If you don't have one, then it doesn't matter what you watch as it won't get tracked.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How long until Raw start?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start?


7 mins.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



King Kenny said:


> You missed the white text?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Can they possibly top the crap factor they reached last week? IS IT POSSIBLE? 

5 minutes...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Just watching some Vampire dudes on NXT.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



King Kenny said:


> Starbuck is a jobber.
> 
> <3


Who's in your sig?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

hopefully mr mcmahon opens the show


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> 7 mins.





> 5 minutes...


3!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

^^nope overrun or 9pm


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Apparently Cena is opening the show tonight, so I expect poopy jokes galore, hopefully Punk and Heyman are out fast to save what's sure to be a trainwreck.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Who's in your sig?


rachel starr?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SummerLove said:


> rachel starr?


danke


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Apparently Cena is opening the show tonight, so I expect poopy jokes galore, hopefully Punk and Heyman are out fast to save what's sure to be a trainwreck.


Poop jokes?

Didn't you hear Brian Gewirtz is no longer the Raw head writer, no more corny lame joke writer


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This thread is getting more and more dead by the week :lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I am interested to see where things go tonight. Vince always makes things interesting...one way or another.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

A Brain Gertwitz free Raw since 2000.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Here's hoping for a good show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Been a long time since I streamed, so hopefully i can keep up with the discussion.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

here we go


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Of course Cena opens the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

........And the show immediately crashes into a mountain.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Passing up How I Met Your Mother to see Vinny Mac, hope Cena doesn't take up too much time.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Here come da ratings


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It wouldn't shock me if Cena says he can't wrestle at the PPV. 

Fuck is that an Arm tribal tattoo? Jesus.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sigh.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

John Cena with a very pink titantron... can't wait for this gimmick to be over.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Has Cena dyed his hair black? HEEL TURN?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

DAT CM DRUNK SIGN


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

why is he wearing kneepads?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL at ringside makes this RAW automatically 1 star higher than it would be.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL at the booth = AWESOME!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL IS BACK!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That almost looks like a crappy ass tattoo :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cena returns?? are they taking the piss....


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Took a lot of guts to travel here on 1 arm" *facepalm


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He's going to his prototype gimmick look at his arm it's circuitry.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

No where near sold out, cm chump is killing the show.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL just ensured at least some level quality for this episode.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



VRsick said:


> why is he wearing kneepads?


So he doesn't hurt his knees while sucking off the audience.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He's only been gone for a week and he's acting like it's the first time he's stepped in the ring in years... Give me a break Cena...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

HOLY SHIT, JBL! Didn't know he was gonna show tonight.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Its okay Cena, saluting with the wrong arm isn't disrespectful or anything.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Where's Raw tonight? I haven't heard that many cheers for Cena in a long time


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Aw that little kid wearing a "chicks dig me" T-shirt.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Did we miss you? 


YOU WERE ONLY GONE A WEEK!!!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



VRsick said:


> why is he wearing kneepads?


Well Vince McMahon is in the building >.>


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol @ the boos.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And I'm already bored.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

oh fuck it...he was gone a week, and they say "HE'S RETURNED AFTER A COUPLE OF WEEKS FROM MASSIVE ELBOW SURGERY"

if anyone has a doubt if he's gunna be at HIAC, that should clear it up right there.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Dinobot said:


> John Cena with a very pink titantron... can't wait for this gimmick to be over.


Is his gimmick that he has cancer?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Happenstan said:


> And I'm already bored.


Yep.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> "Took a lot of guts to travel here on 1 arm" *facepalm


"Was expecting a mixed reaction"

they have been booing you since that show started


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Shit that was funny.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh my......dont start this!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He looks almost skinny? Obviously can't pump before he comes out.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol at boos for shitty jokes.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol at Cena making fun of Bryan


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You're so funny, Cena.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that joke from Cena was corny as fuck!!!


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And I'm done time for MNF.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Didn't take long to go stupid...........


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is that the Jeff Hardy brand arm brace? Does it come with 3 DUI's and a bag of weed?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

my bad, lame jokes still alive and well


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

this is so bad...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Jesus. Stop.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cena...I hate you.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Whelp I did miss Cena, then he opened his mouth.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The goat comment was cringe worthy...

Antonio Cesaro comment, awful...

John Cena, so bad!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm really starting to hate people that support current John Cena. 

FUCK. THIS. CHARACTER.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

so he's cracking terrible jokes and trashing the roster at the same time. face of the company indeed!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

fuck off cena


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cena bombing with the jokes


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cena is trolling everyone LMAO. :lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



gobsayscomeon said:


> Is his gimmick that he has cancer?


He is the Cancer Destroyer!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm turning this shit off for the first hour. Cena kills the product.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Good lord his promos are atrocious.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He's about as funny on the mic as nutcancer..


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

When will John Cena ever realize he's not funny? I shouldn't hold my breath should I?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Seriously Cena, just when I thought you couldn't get any fucking worse.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

John Cena "comedy" hour


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cena cums to RAW to get laid, lol.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cena trying too hard.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

is he getting paid by in and out?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Take her to Chuck E Cheese.


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lol I dont understand how like the past 20 people have told cena to shut up I thought his jokes were alright funnier then befor


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ether said:


>


My same reaction.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

team *insert goat sound*?, areoleyes?....fpalm.......fuck you john cena, fuck you vince, fuck you wwe


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

OOOOOO god no....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

for the recored..I would give AJ a double double


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!? NO, NO, NO! A Cena AJ relationship will make my head fucking explode


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lmao what the hell was that?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena and AJ power couple?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The wwe couldn't wait to put John Cena back on t.v.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

come on Punk get out here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Dude is so corny.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like cena is still banging aj.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow, start with a dumb promo..


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Something is wrong he has a powerful voice from the _BEGINNING._


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not watching Raw due to my favorite NFL team, the Texans are playing.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol, nope.. we won't turn on him for Cena guys. Sorry.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

John Cena Comedy Hour = DEM RATINGS! fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

CM Punk stole the voice of the WWE? Oh, John, we could only be as lucky to have Punk rip out your voice box


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

haha oh fuck he's buring punks ratings.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK!!!!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The level of sucking up Cena goes to just makes me cringe to the depths of my soul.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

We don't want another one of those moments though, John.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Somebody interrupt this prick already..


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Isn't four shots at the title a bit too much?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"In and out" line was pretty cool.

This dude is a joke.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

so much irony in one promo , Cena claiming another wrestler stole the people's voices .. lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And people blamed Punk for comments like that... and Cena completely buries everything but himself. He didn't build up anything but himself... even Hogan understood more about building shit than this man.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

AJ all over Raw every week and Cena just flirted with her on live tv. Yeah I'm sure those 2 things aren't related.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wait, didn't he already agree to do it on Smackdown?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

'Punk, don't be a punk.'

FFS fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Like we had a fucking choice John.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The Big Hungry is his name? :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How is Cena not calling Punk a man? This whole storyline is horseshit.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

FEED.ME.MORE


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Please tell me that's all the John Cena I have to put up with tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Did Cole just call him the "big horny"?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao ryback


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

OK seriously....WHY DOES RYBACK HAVE INVISIBLE PYROS?!?!?! 

We hear the sound but don't see anything?!?!? WHAT SENSE DOES THAT MAKE?!?!?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

damn I thought Cena/Ryback were gonna have a moment


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The Big Hungry? Jesus what a terrible damn nickname...


----------



## Cavani_Mark (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Say Corny joke
*Pause for laughs*
No Laughs
Repeat.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Arcade said:


> I'm not watching Raw due to my favorite NFL team, the Texans are playing.


Foster is going to run all over the Jets tonight.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It would be so awesome if this website always worked, and never crashed.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Rybacks theme is awesome!


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cena wit that ratings jab...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Feeding time!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

HAHAHAHAHA, fuck me they actually have sent him back to squashing midgets. Fucking LOL.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Damn. Why feed a tag team to Ryback? That's the worse thing they can possibly do if they call themselves rebuilding.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Really? I thought we were past the two on one killings.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The big hungry? :lmao fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Goddamn Rosa is hot.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Rybacks in it with Punk.. He'll rip Cena apart soon enough.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Gee, I wonder who's going to win.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

inb4 he fails again


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yeah this is going to end well.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

fuck Ryback, 

THank god for JBL


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

-_-.... I thought they were trying to put a good tag team division together? I kind of hope somebody breaks Ryback right in half.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I dont normally complain about Cena, but can he just fuck off! He makes me feel embarrassed to be a WWE fan. I also think that If things don't get better the next 2 months I might take a break from WWE for a while. Dire shit at the moment.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

the fuck is with this company? 3 hours and you're rushing away from the opening promo by starting a match before Cena even hits the ramp? 


also, has WWE lost the definition of "handicapped match"? Isnt it a 2 on one with the 2 being a tag team?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Love JBL's Random Ass Facts.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It's amazing WWE can even make movies seeing they have so much amnesia in the storylines.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Epico & Primo won't be contending for those Tag belts again anytime soon...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is why I don't stay up for Raw anymore lol. Knew I should have just gone to bed. Night peeps. VINNIE MAC RAGE in the morning plz.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

can't believe he is over


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback is fucking over.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What is up with the weird camera angles here?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> Damn. Why feed a tag team to Ryback? That's the worse thing they can possibly do if they call themselves rebuilding.


Once they are no longer in the running, Vince has to remind us that they're jobbers/mid carders.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So Punk defined his legacy by facing Cena at NOC, but now he is going to define it again by facing Cena, again, at Hell in a Cell?

I'm confused.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback is over as fuck.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm sure he can lift 225 way more than 15 times. ..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> It would be so awesome if this website always worked, and never crashed.


I think the crashes add to the charms of this forum.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ah good, why not bury the tag division more?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ziggler Mark said:


> the fuck is with this company? 3 hours and you're rushing away from the opening promo by starting a match before Cena even hits the ramp?
> 
> 
> also, has WWE lost the definition of "handicapped match"? Isnt it a 2 on one with the 2 being a tag team?


They called it a 2 on 1, instead of a handicap match.

A handicap match is with a tag team, 2 on 1 is 2 in the ring at the same time.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



F U Cena said:


> Foster is going to run all over the Jets tonight.


name me one team that can't run all over the Jets???


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> Damn. Why feed a tag team to Ryback? That's the worse thing they can possibly do if they call themselves rebuilding.


The Colon probably aren't in their rebuilding plans so they most likely don't care.


----------



## Steelix007 (Oct 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback is really over!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

yes the government mules.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Damn, and I just thought WWE would make a gimmick out of him botching his finisher, but no such luck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Thank God he didn't fall over this week. 

Boring rehash Goldberg squash bout complete.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Game hasn't started yet, so I'll be watching Raw for a little bit.

Lol Ryback going back to squashing nobodies because Vince fears that Ryback won't getting over due to Tensai's sandbag.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

yes Cena..if Punk doesnt give you ANOTHER title shot hes selfish


was really hoping Ryback would heel turn there...oh well


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Of all the things Ryback has ripped from Goldberg, the one that angers me the most is the random screechy roars. Is there anything he isn't going to fucking rip off from Goldberg?


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> Ryback is over as fuck.


Ratings wouldn't indicate that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Damn he's over


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

(Y) love it.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Well, that was 15 minutes I could've happily missed.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yup that is proof lord Tensai sandbagged him last week.

I'm honestly glad Ryback is over. Maybe give him the title? I'd rather he or Punk have it.


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



wwecruz said:


> I'm sure he can lift 225 way more than 15 times. ..


said 50


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Bench presses 250, 50 times" 

...Can't lift Tensai


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



killacamt said:


> name me one team that can't run all over the Jets???


The Buffalo Bills. :sad:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



killacamt said:


> name me one team that can't run all over the Jets???


The Browns.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Not a bad opening, enjoyed the Ryback squash. Cant believe how over he is. Hot crowd tonight.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I hope this isn't how the rest of the show will be. Even JR and JBL combined can't save us where this is going.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Another opening segment of Raw I wasted my life with


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The goldberg chants, quickly faded to feed me more.. strange crowd..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

45 minutes away from Vin Man!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Sazer Ramon said:


> "Bench presses 250, 50 times"
> 
> ...Can't lift Tensai


Tensai has to be easily over 300. Plus the baby.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

> "Bench presses 250, 50 times" <br />
> <br />
> ...Can't lift Tensai


350 pounds of jello.


----------



## OrtonMARK (Sep 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

GOVERNMENT MULES FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



wkdsoul said:


> The goldberg chants, quickly faded to feed me more.. strange crowd..


Amazing what happens when people stop smarking, huh?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

God no!!!!! Brodus....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wonder who's going to crush Brodus this week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ugh, tired of seeing Heavy Downs. At least the dancers make me smile.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Somebody fire Brodus Clay, for the love of fucking god. I'd watch 1000 Ryback matches over 1 Brodus Clay match.


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I remember when I saw Ryback in Florida with my son, I told my son to go up to him and ask '' Mr Goldberg can I have autograph? ''


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL = GOAT!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL/JR/Cole :lmao


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What happened with Brodus? He couldn't find a hat to match his track suit?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How can you not enjoy this? "Easy."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao JBL needs to be a permanent addition.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

wow....two squashes to open the night. is this fucking company serious?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

'This is what you get when you cross Free Willy with Latoya Jackson'

:lmao

JBL is awesome.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wait, what the fuck? Truth? :lmao


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback is extremely over. Amazes me that people still bitch about him getting a push. Overpushes should only be annoying when nobody likes them. [email protected] people thinking he shouldn't be pushed when he just got bigger pops before and during his one match than most of the other guys get over the course a month.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm still irritated by the cena promo, can't believe the amounts of hypocrisy spewing out of his mouth


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Poor R-Truth, he could be so much as a heel...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

1yr ago main eventing with DA ROCK to this

fuck this company


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What in the world...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Either this week Raw is being watched by a lot of people or this forum is shitter than normal.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

...............


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And they wonder why Raw ratings are in the toliet


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lil' Jimmy needs to go through a heel turn.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LIL JIMMY THROUGH PUBERTY LMAO


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What the fuck is this? fpalm


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The cameltoe twins


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That's a joke right? 
I hope this has a reason.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What the fuck am I watching.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So, he pretty much just is the PG godfather now.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yea!
Dance off!

Ryback is GOAT.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Really?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

No idea why the rating are so low with this quality television on.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Embarrassing for me but I noticed that that was a new routine by Brodus and the Funkadactyls...yes, I know...spare my dignity. Already lost my pride..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao @ R-Truth doing the Kid N Play dance.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Thank you god. I was about to facepalm.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

i never fucking thought I would welcome vinny mac to my TV as much as i did right now


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

little jimmy dancing?, vince thinks this will bring ratings? fpalm


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He's doin the fuckin Kid n' Play! :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So, Vince McMahon is unhappy, yet expects shit like this to draw ratings?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vinnie Mac burying Brodus and Truth :lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

fpalm. Puberty cancelling a match


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ladies and Gentlemen...we have reached a whole new level of fuckery


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Okay... I have some gin... I am totally MST3King this mother fucker tonight.... ugh.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

...what the fuck?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

THE MOST ERRATIC BOOKING EVER.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> Ryback is over as fuck.


I can explain it. He wins all the time and has a cool catchphrase. 

By the way, this segment is dumb as hell.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Crazy black people


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Dubya ubdya ee?


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Jesus Christ. That was an appalling segment.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> The Browns.


Trent Richardson says hi.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

IT'S VINCE!!!! 

Thank god!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince saved the show!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lil Jimmy needs to get got.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince telling the mother fuckers to go away and let the mother fucking man to mother fucking come.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

THA FUCK? :lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is this a fucking joke?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wtf was the point of that?!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This... this can't actually be happening?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

who the fuck thought this would save ratings?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

worst. segment. ever.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Michael Cole's half the problem.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Dancing to an invisible kid who is going through puberty?










Fuck this shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Worst 20mins Ever!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

what a really unnecessary video.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lowest rating in fifteen years last week & they follow it up this week with that? Really?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I guess that was the "Black Folks Shuffle" portion of the show.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The WD?!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

For a second I thought he meant for Brodus to keep playing his music and dancing while Vince was about to say " YOU'RE FIIIIIIIIIRED"


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I would have marked if Vince said "You guys look fucking stupid, I can't believe I approved this shit."


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> :lmao @ R-Truth doing the Kid N Play dance.


It's funny that you just added them in your sig like a week ago. That dance never gets old.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> :lmao @ R-Truth doing the Kid N Play dance.


I'm assuming that moment made your day. :lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Anyone else realize that Brodus Lame stole Ernest " The Cat" Millers intro....

COmpletely forgot that shit until I rewatched Rumble 04 like a month ago...

Blew my fucking mind


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You could watch Y7 kid shows that are less childish then this garbage. The writers should be ashamed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Mr. Perfect said:


> It's funny that you just added them in your sig like a week ago. That dance never gets old.


Exactly.:lol


NikkiSixx said:


> I'm assuming that moment made your day. :lol


You have no idea!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince must be getting old. Can't even wait until 9pm? Rushing into his big speech so he can hit the bed early?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Count Grishnackh said:


> I would have marked if Vince said "You guys look fucking stupid, I can't believe I approved this shit."


I kind of thought that's where it was going. I would have been okay with that.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Stale Cena, Ryback squash, Brodus dance. Seriously?

Thank god Vince is up next. I couldn't take any more of that.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This whole show has a weird feeling to it. Reminds me of Nitro just before it met its end... seemingly booked on the fly & just straight up sloppy.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why does Little Jimmy hang out with R-Truth anyway?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Obese Turtle said:


> Trent Richardson says hi.


My bad. I thought this was still 2010.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Brian Gewirtz is Fuckasaurus tonight.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I don't even....what the hell have we just watched so far?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is what you get when your croos Latoya Jackson and Free Willie! OMG JBL is funny!! :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Fenice said:


> You could watch Y7 kid shows that are less childish then this garbage. The writers should be ashamed.


Vince is the one that approves/rewrites this stuff...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The fuck? :lol


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What an abomination of a segment. Not even JBL or Vince can save us from the shit that has befallen our screens in the opening 25mins.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



kokepepsi said:


> 1yr ago main eventing with DA ROCK to this
> 
> fuck this company


1 year ago he was getting piffed with Evan BOurne


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Anyone else realize that Brodus Lame stole Ernest " The Cat" Millers intro....
> 
> COmpletely forgot that shit until I rewatched Rumble 04 like a month ago...
> 
> Blew my fucking mind



You're nearly a year late...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> I would have marked if Vince said "You guys look fucking stupid, I can't believe I approved this shit."


Me too my friend, me too.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Segments like that are the reason why I don't tell people I'm a wrestling fan.


----------



## Cavani_Mark (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That. THAT was what they returned from commercials for. THAT, They show us that and then cut for commercials AGAIN and then expect to retain the same viewers when they return. Hurrrdurrr I wonder why the ratings are going down the toilet.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> worst. segment. ever.


funny..I didn't see Sandow,ADR or Cesaro there...:cool2


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Why does Little Jimmy hang out with R-Truth anyway?




Little known fact. Truth used to be his priest.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I hope the rating are even lower this week, this garbage is a disgrace to wrestling.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SP103 said:


> Can they possibly top the crap factor they reached last week? IS IT POSSIBLE?
> 
> 5 minutes...


They did. You stupid fuck for watching.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So lads, how is Raw so far


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Well. Let's see what kind of anti climatic, uninteresting address Vince is going to bestow upon us.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Pasab said:


> Brian Gewirtz is Fuckasaurus tonight.


Talking about how he was removed as lead writer???


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

a live firing of people within the company would be great


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I miss JDMan. That guy was legit the only thing keeping me watching RAW during hard times


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Here comes the boss


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is Vince about to apologize for insulting our intelligence? I doubt it. That segment was absolutely horrible. 

Incoming disappointment. Vince isn't gonna say jack shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Here we go.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



virus21 said:


> So lads, how is Raw so far


you don't want to know.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Gotta love that strut.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vinnie Mac wit dat swagga


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

crowds should be booing this fucking guy when he isnt on milestone episodes. He is destroying the business we love.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

McMahon walk!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Greasy politicians don't have no muscle!

Ahh. I used to think that's what Vinces song said as a kid.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

In regard to kayfabe of course... why is Ryback the only one continually booked in handicap matches?

_"Okay, Sheamus you and Mysterio are in a tag match against Del Rio and Chody Rhodes. Suit up. Randy you'll have your rematch with Dolph tonight. Epico and Primo? You guys are up against Ryback."_

Lol WTF.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince, tell me I am the best in the world, tell me I deserve respect!

No!

GTS

yawn


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

8-10 people being fired right now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That WWE 'Did you know?' factoid was frightning. Do people in the military really enjoy watching that kind of childish shit like we've just seen in the last segment?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback was impressive. I like him...A LOT!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Fucka-dactyls"? :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I am Vinne Mac and my state is I'm as senile as fuck


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Heel Vince or GTFO


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is vince stroking out?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol, Fuck-adactyls. oh, Vince.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ryan said:


> You're nearly a year late...


Lol can't say im upset at myself!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince for god sake! There ISN'T room for it!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So what are the odds that Vince is the next old crow Punk will try to bitch out?
I'm already about to tap out.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince and that brown sugar.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That power walk. Awesome. This should be a lesson to all of them on how to cut a fucking promo.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh god he's trying to explain away the bullshit.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Uh oh. I sense a big "change" that's not really a change at all.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

In fairness, D-Bry isn't a vegan any more.

And he's HANDSOME


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince McMahon walks like a toddler with a full diaper.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Humor"


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

here we go Vi- NO!! Wrong point to make Vince!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince flinging shit... Didn't think I'd see it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is he cutting another Attitude Era speech? Or a Ruthless Aggression speech? 

He always does that when the ratings sink.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

No, Vince, there is no room for a fat mother fucker with an Attitude Era jobber and his little imaginary kid dancing in the WWE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ohhhhhhhh shit....shit just got real


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

PUUUUUUUUUUNK!!!!

WHAT THE FUCK!? HE'S ACTUALLY WEARING THAT DAMN SHIRT!?!?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is it Total Non-stop Action Vince?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How about some WRESTLING ACTION Vince. 

This is why the stock is still jobbing it below $9 bucks a share. Thanks Vinny.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

unk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk/McMahon could be really good...........could be.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And what did I just say.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is it just me, or is everything moving quick tonight?

THE SHIRT :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

THE ACTION ERA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yes... let Punk give us a state of the WWE address... at least we'll get something that makes sense...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

AND NOW HERE WE GO.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

i thought he was gonna say attitude not action


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

CM Punk still gets a bit of pop even as a heel.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck Punk is wearing the most cheesiest fucking shit.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

dat shirt......


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk and Vince together... Please convince me to watch further.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow, who could have predicted this?!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Team up. Doit! Heel Vince, needz. New shirt from Punk = shit


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Pathos? Suck my dick, you old senile fuck.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk, Heyman and Vince :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk with dat new shirt. 

Also, glad I didn't miss Vince. Thought for sure he'd open the show. What did I miss?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

My fucking eyes. Punk's new shirt is hideous. Plus he looks like a white supremacist.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Of course, CM Goddamn Punk. I was hoping this would be quasi-serious at least. Not some platform for Punk's whole respect bullshit.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk and Vince segment and Punk looks like a bald Eagle! :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I guess they're really super-duper committed to this Jerkass Punk thing.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I haven't watched the show, but from what I've read here I'm hoping that they have made it deliberately bad to lead to a more impactful major segment later, kind of how I'm convinced they purposely made OTL and Capitol Punishment bad in order to give Punk's shoot and push more weight last year.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yes!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The ratings thread is gonna be fucking epic this week

Why this hour

WHAT IS GOING ON GEGRWITZ GOT FIRED


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Uh oh. I sense a big "change" that's not really a change at all.


Now I sense a semi-shoot promo where Punk rags on the pitiful state of the WWE...

... that will accomplish nothing and be forgotten in a month.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk...that new T-Shirt sucks.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that shirt....


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

yep, that yellow colored shit shirt is true fpalm...


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What a surprise....totally out of the blue..where do they come up with these brilliant, original ideas??


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Come on you motherfuckers. This is the golden opportunity to turn your shitty product around


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

1) Punk wasn't needed here. Fan of Punk, but he wasn't needed here.
2) That t-shirt... wtf?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

this will be great


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> you don't want to know.


Shit as usual huh. At least we have the board to keep the madness away


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Look. at. the state. of him.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk looks like a skinhead nazi hahaha PHIL ORTON GUYS


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Dat Skinhead!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that new punk shirt is turrible. Makes me want some gatorade for some reason


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



NikkiSixx said:


> "Humor"


This is a great post.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The shirt sucks!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao punk looks weird as fuck in that shirt.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow even Vince buried that shitty T-Shirt


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Heyman/McMahon face to face on live tv again! Fuck Yeah.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk's shirt is cool, but the color is bleh.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Did they just ex out the part in Punk's theme when the guy sings "that leader lies"??


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Neo Nazi Punk... great new gimmick! ¬_¬


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh come on Vince. That T-shirt is pretty cool.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Even Vince thinks that shirt is ugly!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Dat white supremacist look...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vinnie Mac looks so old and tired right now.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

here comes more "respect; disrespect" bull


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh here we fucking go again, the same fucking promo we've had for 2 months.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

oh god... the facial hair!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> My bad. I thought this was still 2010.


Understandable. It's hard to fathom a good player on the Browns.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"THat's an ugly T-Shirt". 

Yeah, well, your people made it Vince.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"First of all, that's an ugly t-shirt."

Laughing all the way to the bank...


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh god another whiney promo....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yellow was a bad color choice.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ugly T-shirt? It's your fucking merchandise.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That's the fucking power rangers logo on his new shirt!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince buries the shirt :lol:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh, let's not start this again.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ew, he's wearing it. Character Assassination near complete.

:lmao :lmao fucking Vince. 

Ugh. Yanks/O's at 8:45. If we go through another respect/YOU HAVE TO FACE CENA promo, I'm out.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk should have stayed off the damn screen.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL YELLOW RANGER


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"First of all, that's an ugly t-shirt." :lmao I love Vince taking shots at his own product.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Not even a fucking sentence in and already we hear something about respect...jesus christ this is embarrassing to watch.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Dat white supremacist look...


It's Neo Nazi Nexus Punk!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I hope Vince owns Punk


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How many times is vince going to fuck up pronouncing "WWE"? :lol


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Ew, he's wearing it. Character Assassination near complete.
> 
> :lmao :lmao fucking Vince.
> 
> Ugh. Yanks/O's at 8:45. If we go through another respect/YOU HAVE TO FACE CENA promo, I'm out.


Yanks gonna go up 2-0!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Something tells me, Punk himself hates this angle. He's probably legit pissed that the change he wanted didn't actually happen.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I can't even take Punk seriously with that shirt


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Half an hour in and this is a load of rubbish as usual


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk is awesome


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm totally buying that shirt.



Falkono said:


> Oh god another whiney promo....


Heel 101.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That Cena Style shirt isn't all that bad but it's for fucking CM Punk. It's CM Punk with that shirt on. What a joke.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I don't know if I should take a shot with each disrespect or for each "he has to earn it" comment... I'd probably be dead either way.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk can get massive HEAT AND POPS dude is intense.(Y)


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

MIGHTY MORPHIN DOUCHE BAG


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Paul Heyman should be working backstage.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

the W.E


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Splooge-O-Meter: -12


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk is wearing on me a little bit. Any time a main eventer or a corporate guy is on the mic, que Punk and his "respect" bullshit. MNF time.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ECW! ECW! ECW!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"If I wanted your crap, I'd scrape your tongue" :lol


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The W.E Champion everybody!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk's promos are all the same now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince should just bury Heyman. Again. 

How that ugly turd is allowed on WWE TV is beyond ridiculous. He still still owes everyone in the world a paycheck.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk's preachin


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is good. This is good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Please put him in a prison movie.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yep, Punk. You're the wheel. And the wheels are falling off fast.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I think Vince was the first one to actually say he respects Punk for his title reign.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ugh. I really wanted to hear this state of the address thing. Just turned into Punk whining again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk telling the truth. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck it. Thought I'd stream this sh*t for a bit. I'm out. Things won't change for a long time if ever. The company will most likely die before they do.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Splooge-O-Meter: -12


Meanwhile, I'm feeling reeeally conflicted in my desire to bang him right now.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

invoking lawler in this promo....:StephenA


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

man forget this ima record this show and go watch other shit, good night y'all


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"That's what she said" sign right after saying everyone should be on their knees..... *nice.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz, this same old respect promo every single week is wearing incredibly thin.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What a promo by CM Punk! I'm loving it!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Should be down on their knees and the "That's what she said" sign, relative win!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The only motherfucker allowed to wear big bird yellow is Shane Douglas.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Good, leave, I don't want you.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> Ugh. I really wanted to hear this state of the address thing. Just turned into Punk whining again.


Seriously, what a shame.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"RUTHLESS AGRESSIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk has been giving the exact same promo for the past two months. This is disgusting


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk is getting so much heat right now. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol two months into this storyline and he hasnt found one person that respects him lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

DAT HEAT!


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk is laying shit down right now b!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

QUEUE UP LINDA'S MUSIC


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk is a heat machine it is amazing


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"I'm the WWE champion, got a fat paycheck and my own tourbus"

"Yup, I wanna leave this promotion."


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"You can kiss my ass goodbye!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk with his sad eyes. He looks miserable. :lmao
God bless him. Even though he hates Jesus and 'em.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh for the love of fuck....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

HHH


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

this is damn good


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This Vince is boring as shit as well. Bring back crazy, heel Vince.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LISTEN TO US VINCE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> The only motherfucker allowed to wear big bird yellow is Shane Douglas.


truth


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

We don't need Punk to come out every week just rerun the promo from before. It never changes..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Pander pander pander pander pander pander pander


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk is really hamming it up right now.

He's better than this shit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It's really astounding. It's really fucking astounding. CM Punk, Paul Heyman and Vince McMahon are in the ring, and I can't be bothered. I just...HOW?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I love CM Punk better than most things in this world, and even I was vaguely longing for a "YOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU'RE FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRED!"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You don't listen to the WWE Universe though Vince. That's why your ratings are in the shitter.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yes, Vince always listens to the WWE Universe. ALWAYS.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Whos make this place?? pause...

damn, should been the taker bell, right there..


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Do you fuck Vinnie.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> The only motherfucker allowed to wear big bird yellow is Shane Douglas.


*:lmao fucking great!*


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

face vince yuck


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

woah, vince "listening" to the fans?, oh god.....no


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

was anyone else waiting for Vince to say

"So you're the reasons ratings are low, huh?" :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow @ this Promo.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince was about to fucking annihilate this kid.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> Ugh. I really wanted to hear this state of the address thing. Just turned into Punk whining again.


I know, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Let the Austin/Punk match teases continue.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

These shots at Austin are getting annoying, I don't want to see Austin in the ring again and the match will be awful. He ended his career on a great note


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

UH OH getting @ Austin


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Plant this seed


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

this is probably his best promo of the angle


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh shit.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I would do anythign to hear the goddman Glass break


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Knew Vince would skip Hogan hahahahha


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He skipped a pretty big piece of history there. Andre... to Shawn Michaels?

Nope, there was _no one_ he left out in particular. No one.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

They must really not like Punk backstage. This "who cares if you've been champion for 300+ days" storyline is just sad.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is a great promo.

"YOU MAD VINCE?!"


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> was anyone else waiting for Vince to say
> 
> "So you're the reasons ratings are low, huh?" :lol


I was thinking the exact same thing. lol


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> was anyone else waiting for Vince to say
> 
> "So you're the reasons ratings are low, huh?" :lol


Yep! Was waiting for it hahaha


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

vince being a face is cringe worthy, as cringe worthy as watching cena fpalm


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

u mad?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He was just about to mention Ric Flair!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL "UMAD"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You mad bro?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"you mad?"


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

U MAD?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is awesome! I love Punk and Vince!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

OH SHIT


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince going down for the count after one slap :lmao what the fuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh shit. Punk slapping Vince. H coming for Punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

BYE VINCE.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

DOWN GOES MCMAHON! DOWN GOES MCMAHON!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

OH SHIT!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why is Punk doing the Lesnar bounce? Is this a secret Heyman Guy Gang Sign?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

honestly...thats probably the best way to get him heat. Good work on that


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

HOLY SHIT

DAT SELL BY VINCE


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince being knocked on his ass by the heel of the moment.

Wow, haven't seen this before.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh shit! DAT PUNK *****!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Damn, Vince went down like he was shot.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*THIS IS WHY YOU KEEP THE BELT ON THIS FUCKING GUY!*


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



wwecruz said:


> I'm sure he can lift 225 way more than 15 times. ..


said 50


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Awesome Punk, awesome.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince will be gone for 6 months with a slapped face


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

DAT W.E CHAIRMAN KO'ed


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Holy shit, Vince vs Punk?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

VINCE VS PUNK for the title


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vincent vs Punk. What a joke


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cockslapped.

wut, a Vince vs Punk fight?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Okay... that was one pissed of rant still laced with trying to get heat... and I love the slap.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince vs Punk.... Seriously?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince vs Punk will suck!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

markin out brooo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao why does Vince go down like he's been hit with a brick everytime he gets hit

:StephenA keep your old ass out of the ring Vince


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince vs the W.E champion!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Shit just got REALLY REAL.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow, this is fucking amazing.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Awesome promo...


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So I take it there never really was a "State Of The Union" planned?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Shit just got real!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk/Heyman disagreeing... interesting.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao this company....i fucking cant


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

HOLY SHIT!

PUNK VS. MCMAHON!

What a promo that was!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

stone cold steve punk


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince is looking to blow out his quads again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Paul Heyman trying to tell Punk that wasn't the right move. Punk's probably going to regret not listening to Heyman later.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

A CHALLENGER APPEARS!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The last time Vince challenged a guy to a match, Batista came back.

No, let me not do that. Let me just...no. Sorry.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I have a feeling Punk is going to reveal something that will at first be epic, but then turn out shit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So who's gonna play white knight for Vinnie Mac with Cena's arm fubar'd?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fucking hell, old Grapefruits of Steel is getting in the ring now, after Lawler had a heart attack a few weeks back?

What the hell is wrong with this fucking company these days? fpalm


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Segment of the year wow.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So, Punk will end up brutalizing Vince and Cena will make the save. Yay...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And there is your 1million+ overrun


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL This is turning out to be awesome. "Trust me, everything's gonna be fine" AMBROSE FORESHADOWING


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It's a reverse Austin/Mcmahon, the message this time is " be good and don't question the boss" I miss the 90s


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

hoping for something big to happen later tonight but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

People really think they'll actually have a match? :lmao:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince vs Punk - wow, this will be a classic. 

Incoming Ryback wrecking Punk.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What a fkn segment, jesus, I've hadn't had goosebumps like that in a WHILE.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

RYBERG


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And just like I expected, we don't actually hear a damn thing about the "State of the WWE" and nothing is changing. Good job WWE, you pulled me in again, I once again thought that things might change. Silly me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Buckley said:


> I have a feeling Punk is going to reveal something that will at first be epic, but then turn out shit.


But maybe Ambrose...?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince sold that slap like a boss.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Trifektah said:


> Vince is looking to blow out his quads again.


I think you confuse Vince with his son in law or Kevin Nash.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This will end badly for Mr. Punk


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Great promo. Though you just know Punk/Mcmahon is going to end with SuperCena making the save.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SandyRavage said:


> It's a reverse Austin/Mcmahon, the message this time is " be good and don't question the boss" I miss the 90s


True


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SandyRavage said:


> It's a reverse Austin/Mcmahon, the message this time is " be good and don't question the boss" I miss the 90s


Yeah i was thinking this


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SteenIsGod said:


> What a fkn segment, jesus, I've hadn't had goosebumps like that in a WHILE.


I know right? Caught me off guard!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that was amazing lol. look forward to this


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So, is it safe to assume that Ziggler learned his selling from Vince himself?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ShaggyK said:


> So who's gonna play white knight for Vinnie Mac with Cena's arm fubar'd?


I have one suggestion:
:austin


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Great segment, great Punk promo. Ryback will most likely interfere in their match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Promo was awesome. Punk got amazing heat, Vince was good old Vince at the end there, and I can't wait for the match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Nice job WWE-30 minutes of garbage during the pre-game of MNF, then when the game starts you actually sorta deliver. 

Now-Back to the crapfest. Bring back Swagger, bring out Santino Vs. some other turd, and flush the ratings down the crapper again.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

people already calling for Ambrose

hopefully he comes out and vince KO's him with one punch and he get's released


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



JT Martin said:


> Vince vs Punk will be epic!


maybe 10 years ago...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Goosebumps, seriously, how can anybody straight faced deny that Punk is the best in the world? Fucking EPIC from him again tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> LOL This is turning out to be awesome. "Trust me, everything's gonna be fine" AMBROSE FORESHADOWING


:side:

No, at the end Ryback will be standing over Punk and we'll have our HIAC main event.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk is so far ahead of the pack it's unbelievable.


----------



## Cavani_Mark (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Incoming Ryback save


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I don't know about you lot, but they've certainly got me watching the main event tonight!

Top work by Punk and McMahon.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I totally marked out! Thank you Vince!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> But maybe Ambrose...?


WHY. Every week. WHY


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So far we had Cena making goat sounds, Ryback squash, little Jimmy hitting puberty, and CM Punk continuing his quest to beat up old men, and its not even the end of the first hour.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Rockstar said:


> And just like I expected, we don't actually hear a damn thing about the "State of the WWE" and nothing is changing. Good job WWE, you pulled me in again, I once again thought that things might change. Silly me.


The show's not over yet. I really did want to hear what McMahon had to say though. I guess we were all worked.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Rockstar said:


> And just like I expected, we don't actually hear a damn thing about the "State of the WWE" and nothing is changing. Good job WWE, you pulled me in again, I once again thought that things might change. Silly me.












He got you!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ShaggyK said:


> So who's gonna play white knight for Vinnie Mac with Cena's arm fubar'd?


F'in Ryback.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I might be enjoying Punk's talking tonight if they gave him something new to say...but there's no way I want to see Vince in the ring nowadays. Can't imagine enjoying that. 

I assume Ryback will be there...


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince has still got it


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

people need to shut the fuck up about ambrose. Seriously.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



holt_hogan said:


> WHY. Every week. WHY


HOPE SPRINGS ETERNAL.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Arm-Bar1004 said:


> So far we had Cena making goat sounds, Ryback squash, little Jimmy hitting puberty, and CM Punk continuing his quest to beat up old men, and its not even the end of the first hour.


and Vince has renamed the company to the W.E


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ryan said:


> I think you confuse Vince with his son in law or Kevin Nash.


I think you're wrong.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyPs1HnS-d8


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The funny thing about all this is, when Cena comes and saves Vince it just furthers the idea that Cena is this company boy boy scout that nobody would like ever in real life.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



holt_hogan said:


> WHY. Every week. WHY


:lmao 

This my first week saying this.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Will Ambrose marks STFU for one week, no way he's gonna debut at the top of the tree..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You know. I thought Vince was gonna say "I'll fire you if you don't fight Cena at HiaC!" and it'd be anticlimactic. It probably won't happen, but I can see Batista returning tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



holt_hogan said:


> WHY. Every week. WHY


WE HAVE TO HAVE HOPE


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Arm-Bar1004 said:


> So far we had Cena making goat sounds, Ryback squash, little Jimmy hitting puberty, and CM Punk continuing his quest to beat up old men, and its not even the end of the first hour.


Aw stop you know Punk/Vince was epic dont deny it


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I hope Vince doesn't hurt himself


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Aretha Franklin will make the save.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> LOL This is turning out to be awesome. "Trust me, everything's gonna be fine" AMBROSE FORESHADOWING


I wished....


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Where _would_ Raw be without heel Punk right now? 

He's about a million times better than the next closest option. Miz? :lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

BTW, I like the shirt.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> You know. I thought Vince was gonna say "I'll fire you if you don't fight Cena at HiaC!" and it'd be anticlimactic. It probably won't happen, but I can see Batista returning tonight.


Erm, what? Why the hell would Batista be returning?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL with dat trollface, GOAT commentator.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> And just like I expected, we don't actually hear a damn thing about the "State of the WWE" and nothing is changing. Good job WWE, you pulled me in again, I once again thought that things might change. Silly me.


did you actually believe that crap?, anyone with a brain cell knew vince mcmahon DOES NOT CARE about the state of WWE


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



wkdsoul said:


> Will Ambrose marks STFU for one week, no way he's gonna debut at the top of the tree..


I know, right. Vince wants a pop from a debut not a collective "Who the fuck are you?"


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Im ready for JR saying these words "BAH GAWD Vince Mcmahon has just pinned the WWE Champion" :cheer


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fantastic segment. Anyone who thought that the "State of the WWE" address would lead to anything other than Punk interrupting Vince asking for respect was kidding themselves...however that segment was exceptional. Punk was absoulutely top class and Vince did his job perfectly. Huge ratings for the ME/ overrun, guaranteed. Well done on that front, WWE, seriously. That segment was just brilliant.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Primetime players don't deserve a jobber entrance


wrestlinn00bz said:


> people need to shut the fuck up about ambrose. Seriously.


Gotta agree here.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Prime Time Players!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



wkdsoul said:


> Will Ambrose marks STFU for one week, no way he's gonna debut at the top of the tree..


I'd normally agree but I can see how the Ambrose marks are getting wound up and desperate. This show needs a MASSIVE kick in the ass.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



wrestlinn00bz said:


> people need to shut the fuck up about ambrose. Seriously.


These people are on creeper status in terms of how much they adore this guy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Arnold Schwarzenegger next book title: "I fuck ugly maids"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE 

GAIZZ!!!!!!! THIS IS THE WEEK!!!!!!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lets go Prime Time players


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I get more excited to hear PTP's music and see them in action then I do for most of the roster.. That's sad.

And I know PTP will lose


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm guessing PTP will lose or win dirty and why are Rey and Cara combining masks?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk is one of the few reasons I abuse myself by watching this... glad some of that fire seemed to be back tonight. I'll admit, he needed to be more in your face and pissed and less "run away!" with goofy faces.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince McMahon: When ratings are in the toilet, show up on raw....When ratings are in the sewer, lace up the boots and fight the WWE champ.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm now going to start a Batista rumor and see how well it flourishes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wait are heels allowed to wear pink again? Darren's wearing the pink armband.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> Primetime players don't deserve a jobber entrance
> 
> Gotta agree here.


They also don't deserve to get beat by BotchCara and The Child Whisperer but I fear that's what going to happen.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> WHY. Every week. WHY


Why not?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ether said:


> people already calling for Ambrose
> 
> hopefully he comes out and vince KO's him with one punch and he get's released


Lol.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is it just me or is Punk looking a bit bigger?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Schwarzenegger weighs in: AAAUGGRHHAA AAAARRGHH PUNK AAAARRRGHHH


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol at how out of place Arnold's tweets look, whoever's in control of his account for the night isn't even trying


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Aretha Franklin going to take Vince to that black jungle. Then he'll really be screaming BROWN SUGAR.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I'd normally agree but I can see how the Ambrose marks are getting wound up and desperate. This show needs a MASSIVE kick in the ass.


But Ambrose won't save a god damn thing.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I thought that mask was a shopping bag at first..To pick up Sin Cara's botches in the ring after the match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL I say Ambrose one time and from what I learn, he's dreaded around here :lmao Anyways hope PTP wins. (Y)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

wait..there popping for Sin Cara..this is an easy crowd..too easy if you ask me


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I miss when the used to mix the entrances of the created tag team, like the brothers of destruction entrance...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sin Cara's shitty greenscreen titantron cracks me up every single time.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



KuritaDavion said:


> They also don't deserve to get beat by BotchCara and The Child Whisperer but that's what is going to happen.


Rey Mysterio is a warm hug from the fuzzy blanket of my luchador & cruiserweight loving childhood. You leave him out of this.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

MILLONS OF DOLLLARS!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> Schwarzenegger weighs in: AAAUGGRHHAA AAAARRGHH PUNK AAAARRRGHHH


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Can't wait for dat rey heel turn


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sin Cara will always only just be a novelty.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Schwarzy is HERE.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger next book title: "I fuck ugly maids"


:lol:lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is Sin Cara's mask broken? Looks like he should have another one of those horns (I think thats what they are?) on the opposite side of his mask.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Still can't get over how awful Punk's new merch is.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh, this is part of the tag tournament? I'd already forgotten about that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Linda McMahon vs. Chris Murphy- No Holds Barred.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

VInce really isnt creative anymore, its the same stuff everytime


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE DEAN AMBROSE
> 
> GAIZZ!!!!!!! THIS IS THE WEEK!!!!!!!!


...and here is creeper #1


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

how much you guys wanna bet that once this tournament is over, the tag division fades back into obscurity.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Dean Ambrose to reform Kamikaze USA in the wwe with Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I've been extremely critical of this shit for the past 2 months because it's been bullshit throughout. But that Punk/Vince segment was fucking AWESOME! 

Anyone that says Punk has no talent, or that he's overrated are clearly delusional. Without him, this shit is almost at TNA level.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Tag tourney time, excellent. Gotta think Rey & Cara go over, and they face Rhodes Scholars in the final. I kinda hope Team Lucha goes all the way, just to see Bryan work with Mysterio a little.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



NeyNey said:


> Why not?


You're asking why a talent who no one knows, would show up in a main event of MNR?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Still can't resist getting those digs in at Ted Turner can they? :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Did Titus ask Cara if he was okay?


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Crowd likes the Masked Flyers


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cara is taking so much direction from Mysterio recently. Hilarious, and smart.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ziggler Mark said:


> how much you guys wanna bet that once this tournament is over, the tag division fades back into obscurity.


Alot

Cara/Rey are surely breaking up in a few months for a Mania match
Rhodes Scholars and Team Hell No will both be broken up by the mid November

So unless there's new tag teams it'll be back to irrelevancy


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Am I only the only one digging the twin mask design on Sin Cara and Rey Rey tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

But guys, Ambrose has already debuted. Didn't you see him dance with Brodus Clay earlier?


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ID LAUGH SO HARD IF SIN CARA BOTCHED THAT WHEN HE JUMPED OUT OF THE RING AND JUMPED INTO THE CROWD INSTEAD LOL


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> But Ambrose won't save a god damn thing.


I didn't say he would. But when you're desperate you get a little delusional.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



HHHbkDX said:


> I've been extremely critical of this shit for the past 2 months because it's been bullshit throughout. But that Punk/Vince segment was fucking AWESOME!
> 
> Anyone that says Punk has no talent, or that he's overrated are clearly delusional. Without him, this shit is almost at TNA level.


So you're saying without Punk WWE would have a better product? Cause TNA's product is good right now.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



holt_hogan said:


> You're asking why a talent who no one knows, would show up in a main event of MNR?


This is exactly why I don't understand the Ambrose marks! They expect him to just instantly be in the main event.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Duke Droese said:


> Cara is taking so much direction from Mysterio recently. Hilarious, and smart.


This needed to have been the plan from the beginning. If anybody could teach the man how to go from Lucha to WWE style, it's Rey.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL I say Ambrose one time and from what I learn, he's dreaded around here :lmao Anyways hope PTP wins. (Y)


Whenever any angle or match is announced for later in the show there's always, every week, a handful of people suggesting Dean Ambrose will be involved.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToxieDogg said:


> Still can't resist getting those digs in at Ted Turner can they? :lol


Vince is probably bitter than Turner is worth almost 4x as much as him right now :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> You're asking why a talent who no one knows, would show up in a main event of MNR?


No, I'm asking why we cannot be excited. 



> Whenever any angle or match is announced for later in the show there's always, every week, a handful of people suggesting Dean Ambrose will be involved.


So? xDDDD


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> So you're saying without Punk WWE would have a better product? Cause TNA's product is good right now.


Just about to say that myself! We wish it was that level!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

only been 50 minutes and they went through like 3 major angles

What the fuck will they fill the next 2hrs with


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



holt_hogan said:


> Whenever any angle or match is announced for later in the show there's always, every week, a handful of people suggesting Dean Ambrose will be involved.


I only got turned on to Dean Ambrose real recently, so can I have an "IS IT TIME YET?!" pass for a few weeks?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> I only got turned on to Dean Ambrose real recently, so can I have an "IS IT TIME YET?!" pass for a few weeks?


Same here.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> This needed to have been the plan from the beginning. If anybody could teach the man how to go from Lucha to WWE style, it's Rey.


Yep. But in fairness, Rey was on the shelf a long time, so this is the first real opportunity they've had to pair them up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



holt_hogan said:


> Whenever any angle or match is announced for later in the show there's always, every week, a handful of people suggesting Dean Ambrose will be involved.


LOL should have figured.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I will mark out if Sin Cara uses La Mistica, damnit they need to get him to work with the other talent so he can do it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Mason fucking Ryan debuted in the main event of Monday Night Raw. So did Nexus... Ambrose debuting tonight in the Main Event and proving to of aligned with Heyman and Punk doesn't mean he's debuting straight to the main event picture.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I feel like I'm watching telemundo every time I see Sin Cara on TV.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

More posts about Ambrose than Raw. :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> I only got turned on to Dean Ambrose real recently, so can I have an "IS IT TIME YET?!" pass for a few weeks?





Blommen said:


> Same here.


No. If you just became a fan then your impatience is even worse.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Another great California crowd...no surprise there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

COME ON Mr no days off. :cuss:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

But you know damn well Ambrose is not going to debut in the biggest storyline of the company.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that was a pretty good match


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

God I fucking hate Super Rey


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

.... stupid


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

WHAT A SURPRISE!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

damn damn damn


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

His splash looks so fucking stupid.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

WOOO! Mysterio/Sin Cara with the win! 

And now we do the dance of joy!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And just like that. Never take that splash seriously.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

not that this wasn't expected, but it's still some bullshit


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The people getting mad at Dean Ambrose marks asking if he'll debut are more annoying than the Ambrose marks.

Who cares if people are excited for someone to debut... It's one of the only things to look forward to atm.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

SHIT!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao at the arena shaking.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Darran Young sold that 619 like a wet blanket :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL is gold


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

rey actually jumped a little of that splash, heh


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I hate Rey and Sin Cara together.

I don't even like them apart.

God damn it.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

OH NO.. Sin Botcha and Fat Mysterio... I knew that would happen, but I was hoping for PTP..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yep. Now Rhodes Scholars will win later.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Tadpole splash


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Modern said:


> But you know damn well Ambrose is not going to debut in the biggest storyline of the company.


Even the majestic Ryback had to wait six months for his big break.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

God damn it. Guess they just had to have a face/heel final


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk's been exfoliating, though. I'll give him that.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE PEOPLE LET HIM DEBUT AFTER LINDA'S RESULTS COME OUT


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Duke Droese said:


> More posts about Ambrose than Raw. :lmao


Well what the hell do we say about Raw that hasnt been said already. It sucks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Paul needs to just let it go.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm hoping this tournament is just to get focus on the Tag Team division. In a few months, most of these tag teams will split up but hopefully by then they'd of introduced new tag teams, The Acsension for example.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So that's the direction they are going. Heyman basically said what's going to happen unless someone prevents it tonight.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus vs Barrett being wasted. Fuck


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Punk's been exfoliating, though. I'll give him that.


He does look fresher. I wonder if he's doing something new with his diet.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I WONDER HOW THIS MATCH WILL END, SHEAMUS MATCHES ARE ALWAYS UNPREDICTABLE!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

OMFG ABOUT TIME!!!!! THIS BETTER START A FEUD!!!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Injured Vince angle coming up.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

SHEAMUS VS WADE?

SHIT JUST HIT THE FAN


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I don't get it, why is Heyman afraid Punk will lose to Vince?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

NOOOO! Last week Sandow. This week Barrett... FUCK NO!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And somewhere Pyro throws a shoe at the tv.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Give away Wade Barrett vs. Sheamus on free TV.

Fuck of WWE. Just fuck the hell off fpalm


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Let's GO BARRETT! Let's GO BARRETT!


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus vs Barrett on RAW?

Pyro, the stage is yours.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

WADE VS SHEAMUS :mark:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Nice to see Rey overcoming the odds again.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus vs. Barret? FOOK YEAH!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Aw man they're gonna job Barrett.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus vs Wade Barrett! :cool2


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Barrett/Fella could be good.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus vs Barrett sounds like a WM match...why waste it like this?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus vs Barrett. Would've thought they'd save that for a PPV. God help Barrett if he loses clean.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Whoa. Sheamus/Barret? Might want to advertise that.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus vs Barrett, nice.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus Barrett? *Sniffs* I smell a Brogue Kick from out of nowhere in the near future!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So wait. Vince shows up on Raw and doesn't fire AJ?


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus V Barrett should be the feud that's happening over the WHC. Not just a random match on a random Raw.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett... I like it.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

omg barrett vs the great pale :mark:


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And now Wade Barrett's gonna lose. Jesus. WWE- please shock me. Just once


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



krai999 said:


> PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE PEOPLE LET HIM DEBUT AFTER LINDA'S RESULTS COME OUT


People acting like he is gonna be some sort of Austin second coming. WWE will use him wrong, end of.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

COME ON BARRETT! COME ON WWE! DO THE RIGHT THING, SHOW INTERFERENCE, BARRETT WIN! BOOK. THAT. MOTHER. FUCKING. SHIT!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus v Barrett?? :mark

This better solidify him as a contender. 

Would be cool to have this lead to an Armagedon Hell in a Cell at the PPV.

Sheamus v Orton v Show v Ziggler v Del Rio v Barrett

Make it happen WWE.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus/Barrett should be a main event feud, not some throw away match on Raw1


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> SHEAMUS VS WADE?
> 
> SHIT JUST HIT THE FAN


I may have just tinkled a little. :cheer


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Sheamus vs Barrett. Would've thought they'd save that for a PPV. God help Barrett if he loses clean.


Either that or Big Slow jogs in and KO's Sheamus


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL Sheamus vs Barrett on free TV. People are going to lose their shit. There goes the "Wrestlemania England vs Ireland" match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So Wade Barrett earned a number one jobber match?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LET'S GO SHEAMUS 11111111 :troll


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Somewhere Pyro is crying cause he knows what's about to happen.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Trifektah said:


> I don't get it, why is Heyman afraid Punk will lose to Vince?


He's not, he's just afraid that if Punk wins Vince will be making their lifes a living hell for a long time.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus better get squashed


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

FUCK WADE BARRET VS SHEAMUS. WONDER WHO'S GOING TO WIN THIS ONE.....................


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why the FUCK didn't they book Wade's return to be a big deal and have him go after the title?

Instead they give him a shitty finisher, shitty catchphrase and put him in shitty squash matches..............wtf


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

barrett vs Sheamus. fucking finally!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The Barrett Barrage is going to run over every....oh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Barrett's boring as hell. I liked him before the injury. His current gimmick is awful.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wade vs. Sheamus! 
Oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeease be good, pls pls pls pls pls pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese!!
Pls... just.. i BEG!!! 
Don't fuck it up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



JAROTO said:


> Sheamus vs Barrett sounds like a WM match...why waste it like this?


They wrestled quite a bit on SD, and RAW. Hopefully he comes out looking strong, I stress "HOPEFULLY"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Buckley said:


> The people getting mad at Dean Ambrose marks asking if he'll debut are more annoying than the Ambrose marks.
> 
> Who cares if people are excited for someone to debut... It's one of the only things to look forward to atm.


But bringing him up every week for every little thing, making absurd feuds about he's some Joker knockoff and acting like he's the second coming is going overboard. When he shows up, get excited. Until then, settle the fuck down.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



The Sandrone said:


> NOOOO! Last week Sandow. This week Barrett... FUCK NO!


Yeah, that competitive 15 minute match Sandow had with the World Heavyweight Champion must've been awful for him.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus will leave with a souvenir, count on it.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This next match is just going to end with me being reminded how much i hate the brogue kick... that finisher sucks so. fucking. bad.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

PUNK VS STONE COLD. WHO'S BETTER AT PWNING VINNIE MAC.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I think Barrett is winning. Sheamus lost to Punk on Main Event, then lost on smackdown. I think they're starting a losing streak thing with Sheamus.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wade Barret's first entrance and song was great, then they took away that theme and Otunga took Barret's cool jacket toss as well. Now its just Boooouum!


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

cmon barrett!


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Come on Barrett, its main event time for you.


----------



## Cavani_Mark (Jan 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Barrett/Sheamus? Cant see a clean finish.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Sheamus will leave with a souvenir, count on it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

1000 bucks says all these Ambrose marks are going to start hating him after his 1st year on TV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why are people complaining about Sheamus vs Barrett being a waste when Barrett is a shell of himself and Sheamus is a clown? Why are you complaining about it being on free television when most of your asses watch ppvs on streams anyway?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Recaps!!!!!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Don't be a punk, be a star!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus wins because he hails from a superior nation. That's pretty much all there is to it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

SHEAMUS TO GET BEATEN AND MONEY IN THE BANK TO BE CASHED IN?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> Barrett's boring as hell. I liked him before the injury. His current gimmick is awful.


He's always been boring as hell. They tried to hype up this gimmick and he's exactly the same


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



HHHbkDX said:


> 1000 bucks says all these Ambrose marks are going to start hating him after his 1st year on TV.


Of course, it happens all the time


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This happened 25 minutes ago......


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You know what.. I'd love to see the swerve of swerves and it isn't an Ambrose or Ryback that is Punk's ace... but actually Cena. That would be something to see if it was all a set up.

/reallydeludedandpossiblydrunkwishfulthinking


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wait. Punk's wearing the Lesnar shorts AND doing the Lesnar bounce? Seriously? I just noticed this in the replay. 

Wardrobe fuckery.

OK. Can't talk. Wade's on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I want another Vince promo just so he can say WEGW again.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Why are people complaining about Sheamus vs Barrett being a waste when Barrett is a shell of himself and Sheamus is a clown? Why are you complaining about it being on free television when most of your asses watch ppvs on streams anyway?


BUT THINK OF THE BUYRATES!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

sheamus to win clean....


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



HHHbkDX said:


> 1000 bucks says all these Ambrose marks are going to start hating him after his 1st year on TV.


You're being generous by about 6 months.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

If Sheamus vs Barrett is going to lead somewhere, that's awesome. If it's just another Sheamus Wins! match with no follow up, then that would be a waste of a potentially good feud.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

CAN'T WAIT UNTIL FLOCKA AMBROSE DEBUUUU'S!!!!!AWAQ!!!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

oh good, recaps. I was having a hard time remembering what happened 1 fucking hour ago


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And Wade Barrett's not over. LOLOLOLOLOL

Barrett couldn't even walk all the way to the ring before Fella's music hit.:lol Damn.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Dat WCW entrance for Wade :lmao
Couldn't even get to the ring.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wont be a clean finish here at all.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I BET VINCE MAC COULD CARRY TENSEI WITH EASE


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Battle of the generic guys.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Barrett again coming out to dead silence. Sigh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL Barrett didn't even get in the ring yet and the dude's music hits.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

At least Wade isn't getting a jobber entrance


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Be a star steal a car sign in the crowd. Love it!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL at the "Be A Star, Steal A Car" sign.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Daniel Bryan's tag title>>>>Sheamus spot in the company. HAHAHA


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryberg is gonna get fed more in the main event tonight. Cannot wait to see how mad the IWC goes.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Why are people complaining about Sheamus vs Barrett being a waste when Barrett is a shell of himself and Sheamus is a clown? Why are you complaining about it being on free television when most of your asses watch ppvs on streams anyway?


Exactly


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Last Friday night on Monday night Raw"

Did anyone else hear that?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Come on, Sheamus, sell Barrett for me, fella.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

the great white bland piece of shit , yippie ..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Why are people complaining about Sheamus vs Barrett being a waste when Barrett is a shell of himself and Sheamus is a clown? Why are you complaining about it being on free television when most of your asses watch ppvs on streams anyway?


Shhh! Don't poke the logic holes!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Dartz said:


> Ryberg is gonna get fed more in the main event tonight. Cannot wait to see how mad the IWC goes.


Only if he wins the WWE title somehow. Which would be hilarious.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus sickens me. He has the characteristics of a heel, and he's shoved down our throats as a face.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

...................WELP

also lol at I'm a dollar out here with 2 dimes!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> And Wade Barrett's not over. LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Barrett couldn't even walk all the way to the ring before Fella's music hit.:lol Damn.


:lmao :lmao exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

I hate you, Big Show.


----------



## SantinoStunner (Jul 10, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

SHOW TO INTERFERE..


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Knew it was to good to be true.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fucking really. Fuck Big Show for injuring Barrett and killing his momentum.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ah, fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL just call them dime pieces. Someone hung out in the hood in 2006.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LET THEM FIGHT fuck sake


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Everytime I see Sheamus, I can't help but think of this.  At 0:20.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcwSKUKZfxg

Here's Show. Big surprise.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



abrown0718 said:


> He's always been boring as hell. They tried to hype up this gimmick and he's exactly the same


True. I always thought he had ok mic work before the injury though. He never showed much personality.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I never got why they played the music of the person coming out DURING a match :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Please retire you worthless fat turd


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

FUCKING SHOW. fpalm


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

they should record a voice for lil jimmy, for a second there I thought R-Truth was going to put the mic up to his imaginary friend for him to talk. It'd be hilarious if lil jimmy did start talking and going through puberty - maybe as a nod to wwe transitioning back to tv-14

/genius


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I still cannot believe Big Show/Sheamus feud is a real thing in 2012. This feud is *starting* at HIAC. When have you heard that before?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> JBL just call them dime pieces. Someone hung out in the hood in 2006.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> JBL just call them dime pieces. Someone hung out in the hood in 2006.


Ron Simmons probably exposed him to some stuff.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I really should feel like a bad person with the extent I objectify Sheamus and Wade. And yet, I don't.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I don't know who i hate more: Face Sheamus or heel Big Show.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Everything pauses for Big Show to lumber out and now back to the match. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL killing Cole tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Did Sheamus just slip :lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL JBL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> Ron Simmons probably exposed him to some stuff.


JBL looks the type to want dat swirl


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Need more headlocks Sheamus. These two can work better than this. Here we go Barrett, nice.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Who's counting out Big Show?" Everyone, John. But I get what you're doing.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It's funny to think that people want this at WrestleMania for the WHC. It tickles me.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"it's easier than carrying you out here"

Zinger from JBL!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL to Cole: "Easier than carrying you out here"

Brilliant.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> So you're saying without Punk WWE would have a better product? Cause TNA's product is good right now.


LOL..Post of the Night!!!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Barrett been punking Sheamus for YEARS


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It amazes me that Barrett hasn't been a WHC.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

People talk about how Punks reign is bad, but Sheamus reign thus far has been terrible. Atleast with Punks reign, people either hate it or love it, but with Sheamus, everything about his title reign has been a blur and unmemorable.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ricky Fatton :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Ricky Hatton, before he became Ricky Fatton." JBL is killing everyone.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ricky Fatton ROFLMAO


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> People talk about how Punks reign is bad, but Sheamus reign thus far has been terrible. Atleast with Punks reign, people either hate it or love it, but with Sheamus, everything about his title reign has been a blur and unmemorable.


Well he hasn't had a decent feud to speak of. He's been caught up in that interminable Alberto Del Rio mess.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ricky Fatton XD


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Crowd has made a lot of noise tonight.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

CM Punk's regin has been ggod...Sheamus's is probably one of the worst of all time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Should be more brawling like their previous bouts.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL is so random. Like I care about Scott Armstrong's twitter handle.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Can JBL be permanent please!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> I don't know who i hate more: Face Sheamus or heel Big Show.


Has to be face sheamus. I hate the happy go lucky "I'm about to have a super hard match and yet I'm goofing off, laughing around and don't look focused one bit" look he's copied from JC.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ricky Hatton just returned from retirement btw.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AthenaMark said:


> Barrett been punking Sheamus for YEARS


DAT RYBACK


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL. Slaying the scene.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fatton is well used nickname Ricky gave himself.. but nice to see JBL keeping up with the Boxing, Ricky unfortunately making a comeback at the end of the year..


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

SAVE US Remy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



abrown0718 said:


> JBL looks the type to want dat swirl


He do. I bet he was living in the black jungle when he was teaming up with Ron Simmons. Probably paid off some of they bad credit too.:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AthenaMark said:


> Barrett been punking Sheamus for YEARS


:lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Barrett has like three moves, give him an Arsenal please...


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AthenaMark said:


> Barrett been punking Sheamus for YEARS


TA ONE TING OVV NEVA BACKED DOWN FRUHM... IZZA FOYT!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> People talk about how Punks reign is bad, but Sheamus reign thus far has been terrible. Atleast with Punks reign, people either hate it or love it, but with Sheamus, everything about his title reign has been a blur and unmemorable.


True at least punks reign brings emotions out of people, shameful reign brings "meh's" and indifference out of most...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> People talk about how Punks reign is bad, but Sheamus reign thus far has been terrible. Atleast with Punks reign, people either hate it or love it, but with Sheamus, everything about his title reign has been a blur and unmemorable.


Agreed.Even when he was a bland face Punk was still putting on great matches and the occasional great promo. Sheamus' reign has been poor on all fronts (booking, promos, matches).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*Sheamus should take a couple months off to let his nose heal. :side:*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AthenaMark said:


> SAVE US Remy


Who is this?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lol did Cole just call Sheamus the world tramp?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> He do. I bet he was living in the black jungle when he was teaming up with Ron Simmons. Probably paid off some of they bad credit too.:lol


and a couple car notes :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wait what the fuck, Big Slow has a title shot? When did that happen? Why? Dude's gone for a month then suddenly gets a title shot?

The match we're seeing right now should be the title match Sunday


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This match is doing wonders for Barrett's build.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The match will end at a dq, so foreseeable


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ShaggyK said:


> Wait what the fuck, Big Slow has a title shot? When did that happen? Why? Dude's gone for a month then suddenly gets a title shot?
> 
> The match we're seeing right now should be the title match Sunday


I KNOW, RIGHT?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Sheamus should take a couple months off to let his nose heal. :side:*


I wish Sheamus would just about a year off and come back repackaged


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL is bossing it right now. Put Barrett over like nothing else.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This thread was more active during the tag team match..


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol that was awesome.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wade Barrett is awesome.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol, what a fucking no sell.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ShaggyK said:


> Wait what the fuck, Big Slow has a title shot? When did that happen? Why? Dude's gone for a month then suddenly gets a title shot?
> 
> The match we're seeing right now should be the title match Sunday


He returned, and beat Orton in a number one contender match..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This crowd is live.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This match is stiff as hell.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Barrett is great!


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It annoys the hell out of me when Sheamus kicks out so quickly. He's fucking terrible.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



killacamt said:


> I wish Sheamus would just about a year off and come back repackaged


I wish Sheamus would just leave and never come back.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



RFalcao said:


> The match will end at a dq, so foreseeable


It's the most logical end.

The World Heavyweight Champion shouldn't be losing clean, Wade Barrett is being built and can do with a win, even if it is by disqualification, he's looking good so far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



abrown0718 said:


> and a couple car notes :lmao


YES YES YES put some gas in the tank so they can get their hair done and go to the club. They set.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Barrett misses the elbow, camera pans to a concerned Big Show, now standing.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

..........what the fuck


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I hate you, Tensai. I was enjoying that.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

A WILD TENSAI APPEARS!


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Barrett >>>>>>>>>> Sheamus


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Naturally there's no ending.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ZIGGLER?!?!?!?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cool. Lump all the shit together.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

..another stable..:O


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

bring big show out to the ring....let Tensai do the run in.

:lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

wtf? tensai??????


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Tensai trying to be relevant


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Protecting dat Barrett push.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao throwing this POS tensai in the mix like anyone cares


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

They remembered Tensai was still employed.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> Who is this?


Second that ...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

the blob


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao Dusty shout out from JBL.

Fucking Albert. goddammit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus bout to get his beatdown


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Super Sheamus ROFL


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is interesting. Tensai?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I thought I was going to see Super Fella for a minute. Thank god PAUL WIGHT stopped that and showed him who's boss.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheesh! Dude got fucked up smh


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

holy shit that back bump outside


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He hit his head pretty hard.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ARE. YOU. FUCKING. KIDDING. ME? 

fucking cunt hulked up after beying layed into...


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Man that hurt! This was great!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sell something, Sheamus...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ready to fight? He barely stands up!

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn look at Barrett's eye!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Super Sheamus taking on midcard heels like it's nothing. Cena would be proud.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus sells for no man.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Holy fuck how did Sh-anus not get a concussion after that


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus almost got knocked the fuck out then


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol gotta love JBL...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL is terrific. "HE'S IN GREAT SHAPE!"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Aaaaaand Sheamus beats of two heels at once for the third week in a row


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Weird finish... at least no one fell to the Super Sheamus since he wasn't standing tall and victorious really.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

WOW SHOW BUST HIS FUCKING SKULL fpalm


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

sheamus looks concussed


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Great match between Barrett and Sheamus. They have amazing chemistry.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol jbl. that was a nasty bump sheamus took on the outside.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I may be a bit biased but I thought that match was genuinely good, albeit the ending sucked.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Mr. Mcmahon 2 time world champ? wwe champ and.......ecw champ.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL got that Harvey Dent look down


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL is killing it tonight


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fucking hell, how many times is JBL going to take a cheap pop at Ted Turner tonight?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh boy Barret and Sheamus was a boring as fuck match, the only entertaining thing was Show D:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince to assault JR to prove he's ready for Punk.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is there worse no-seller in the WWE than Sheamus currently? at least Cena pretends to be injured.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lololol JR gets made fun of by Vince....goes to talk to him about why he doesnt want him to risk his life in the ring.

JR setting himself up for some form of humiliation here.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince hates you, JR. He isn't going to listen to any of your advice!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao at JBL.

JR going to talk to Vince? Hmm... let's see this.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ShameUs might have got a concussion and still won't sell it. Unbelievable.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Big Dog said:


> I may be a bit biased but I thought that match was genuinely good, albeit the ending sucked.


I was loving it.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm loving RAW tonight.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I hate Sheamus so much.

I hate him more than Santino. I hate him more than Sin Cara. I hate him more than Brodus. :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

If Fella was the Manager of a car dealership, that shit would go out of business in weeks.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Don't do it JR, it's a trap..


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sheamus no-selling and brogue kicking Tensai really pissed me off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Time for the annual crush JR segment.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

i thought sheamus sold it pretty good. looked out of it, and was holding himself up by the ropes before they cut out. then again he may really of got a concussion.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



finalnight said:


> Damn look at Barrett's eye!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yeah, I saw that.

What happened?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I wonder if we'll see JR laid out back stage


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol JBL and JR arguing is great. Please keep JBL at commentary, and keep Jerry Lawler away.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> Is there worse no-seller in the WWE than Sheamus currently? at least Cena pretends to be injured.


LOL Sheamus was suppose to look strong there at least. He wasn't suppose to land that hard and sell it. Dude almost but pretty surely got fucked up there.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Sandow did so much better against Sheamus last week...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

1 hour and 20 minutes in, one good 10 minute segment. Yay.

I feel so negative when I watch Monday Night Raw.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> Sheamus should take a couple months off to let his nose heal.


(Y)


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



shutupchico said:


> i thought sheamus sold it pretty good. looked out of it, and was holding himself up by the ropes before they cut out. then again he may really of got a concussion.


It was probably because he hit his head hard as fuck.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

fuck sheamus and this raw sucks so far.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Tensai and Big Show both interrupt that last match. So is this Vince's fix for everything – toss in as many very large men as possible? I'm surprised Ryback wasn't there panting and grunting and lifting stuff. 

I am enjoying JBL. (that's my big try at being super positive)


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Larry King? Huh?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

oh my...they pulled out all the stops to get ratings up this week. It's a problem that none of this audience knows who the fuck Larry King is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Hopefully this is the only AJ appearance tonight.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Larry King.

[schiavone]That'll put asses in seats.[/schiavone]


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

AJ :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Larry King must be so bored with his life.

Oh, there's AJ.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cali loves AJ....sounds about right


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

AJ's hair and makeup looks flawless.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"cole do you wanna do the reveal?"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Too scared to fight John Cena? He's already beaten him like three times...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

punk really is the highlight of this show...and he really hasnt been anything spectacular. That says something.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Now that was good!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ewwwwww her eyebrows

This shit is getting boring


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kelly and Michael show? Is he hittin that?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Whoa, look at his teeth. You could walk through that gap.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Speaking of looking flawless, that is a sharp suit on John Cena.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Where's AJ's 'executive coach'?

I thought AJ had to have the guy there by appointment of the WWE board of directors? Didn't think she could just decide she didn't need him and get rid of him herself?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Just trying to decide whether to go to bed or stay up for the ending?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> It was probably because he hit his head hard as fuck.


that's what i was saying...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL @ Cena scribbling on the title belt as well.

Good show, John. Good show.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Signs the picture over the WWE championship

What a scumbag lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kelly and Michael Show?

:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL @ How much bigger Cena is than Kelly. It reminds me of Rocky/Cheri Oteri from SNL


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

More of Cena's crusade against cancer. But, love Michael Strahan, so I'm cool.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToxieDogg said:


> Where's AJ's 'executive coach'?


She punk him out. I think I may have seen him moderating the Presidential debate.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

John Cena has cured breast cancer. He has now done it all.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

C'mon WWE. Stop zooming out and showing the crowd during backstage segments. I don't care for seeing their blank expressions and watching them texting while a backstage storyline advancement is going on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kelly is skinny as fuck. Michael need to take her around a black family on Sundays. Sunday dinners will put on weight for anyone.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Love me love please love me i fight cancer.., hate this fucking pandering


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is what bothers me about Cena... the WWE mistakes liking the MAN and hating the CHARACTER. I fucking respect John Cena for busting his ass every week in this tough business and finding time to do the charitable things. I hate his character on TV. Big difference... also, he isnt' the only one in the locker room that does it and them trying to promote that in some ways is just maddening.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> Who is this?


Her name is Remy and she LOVES doing the wrong thing:cool2


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> AJ's hair and makeup looks flawless.


I'm sure her vagina looks great too. That's generally what I think about, her vagina.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToddTheBod said:


> LOL @ Cena scribbling on the title belt as well.
> 
> Good show, John. Good show.


No one hates a creation more than the creator.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

if cena caught cancer and died, hed probably no sell it the next night


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I have a bad feeling that Vince is going to beat up Punk tonight. Punk will eventually get the upper hand but still. But, that's the life of a heel. HHH got speared by gillberg for goodness' sake.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm guessing they might be doing the segments and not showing the ring cause of Sheamus...just a theory though...I think he got really messed up...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Redead said:


> if cena caught cancer and died, hed probably no sell it the next night


Then he'll come out with a new shirt "Rise Above Death".


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToddTheBod said:


> I'm sure her vagina looks great too. That's generally what I think about, her vagina.


So, that leaving the house and interacting with women like they're people thing isn't working so well, is it?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Kabraxal said:


> This is what bothers me about Cena... the WWE mistakes liking the MAN and hating the CHARACTER. I fucking respect John Cena for busting his ass every week in this tough business and finding time to do the charitable things. I hate his character on TV. Big difference... also, he isnt' the only one in the locker room that does it and them trying to promote that in some ways is just maddening.


Yeah i think they've got too far down the line, in interweaving the two, too do anything other than the nice guy hero for the kiddies.. 

shame really.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Stall_19 said:


> She punk him out. I think I may have seen him moderating the Presidential debate.


:lol

But seriously, they made AJ have an 'executive coach' because she's a weird unstable bitch, and they're OK with her just getting rid of him herself?

DAT LOGIC. (Y)


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Aid180 said:


> C'mon WWE. Stop zooming out and showing the crowd during backstage segments. I don't care for seeing their blank expressions and watching them texting while a backstage storyline advancement is going on.


Nice to know I'm not the only person annoyed when they do this.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AthenaMark said:


> Her name is Remy and she LOVES doing the wrong thing:cool2


so it is in fact, Remy Lacroix.

Dawwwwwg


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is it Antonio time? Hurray!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> So, that leaving the house and interacting with women like they're people thing isn't working so well, is it?


What Women are things.. jesus said.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> I have a bad feeling that Vince is going to beat up Punk tonight. Punk will eventually get the upper hand but still. But, that's the life of a heel. HHH got speared by gillberg for goodness' sake.


This needs to happen.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cesaro is the future


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Michael Cole ‏@MichaelCole
Sorry @JCLayfield I am here to carry you for good!!

lol


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm genuinly enjoying RAW so far


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



genocide_cutter said:


> Cesaro is the future


YEP (Y)


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

idk how Kidd comes out every week with a smile on his face knowing he's just jobbing...props to him i guess


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The WWE will literally take up any cause that makes them appear socially aware.

"Hi, I'm John Cena. And I'm telling you to rise... above testicular cancer".


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yay Cesaro!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

God, how many times has Cesaro killed Tyson?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Alright let's see these nipples Cena was talking about...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I like Cesaro's music.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Finally, something I can get behind. Dat Swiss Sensation!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Must admit, I really do like Cesaro.

Just wish he'd change the belt to the European title.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

cessaro gets no reaction at all,
i quite like him but he needs character tweek


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh, "AMERICANS ARE FAT" spiel. How original and innovative.

I love Claudio, but...no.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I could go for some chilli cheese fries right about now...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Only ein Schwein would eat that!" 

:lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol. that was a funny promo to me.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Get ready..it's COMING


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cesaro squashin Kid.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Was Cesaro wearing a European man-purse?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I guess we're onto the "Americans suck" stage of his gimmick


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I really think Vince has some sort inferiority complex involving Europeans


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



fox10123 said:


> cessaro gets no reaction at all,
> i quite like him but he needs character tweek


He needs some exposure and relevant booking.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

OK. Someone has introduced certain members of the locker room to those underwear go-go boys wear, the ones that give your goodies a little boost.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cesaro holding the US belt upside down fpalm

Hopeully he starts getting more of a reaction soon, 'cos he's one of the best wrestlers they've got by far.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is Kidd getting bigger little by little or is it just me?

BTW, I still don't buy Cesaro's personality. It seems extremely forced and unnatural, especially in that promo.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



fox10123 said:


> cessaro gets no reaction at all,
> i quite like him but he needs character tweek


(Y)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

you can actually hear his boot hitting the floor...thats how quiet it is


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't think Tyson Kidd has enough oil on him, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

tyson u lucky lucky man,


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That Cesaro segment was hilarious. This guy's pretty great. Also, Tyson Kidd looks terrific.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I would love a proper Kidd/Cesaro feud.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Finally two wrestlers who know how to work


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is Kidd wearing Cena armbands? lol


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This United States Title Match would be a main event in any high school gymnasium anywhere in the country


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*his nipples look normal to me.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Shit, Antonio Cesaro really does have large nipples.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Thats the second time tonight JBL's made that same joke.
Cole- go climb a mountain
JBL- its easier than carrying you out here

Cole- just cause you're in shape cause you climb moutains now
JBl- Its easier carrying you out here.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

what big areolas you have Antonio.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> So, that leaving the house and interacting with women like they're people thing isn't working so well, is it?


Not in the slightest, not in the fucking slightest.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fans dont sold Castagnoli


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"It's easier climbing mountains than carrying you out here Cole". JBL is gold. Pure gold.

Oh and we're fat Cesaro? Thanks for the tips on the looks you bald fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I just give no fucks about Cyrano.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Trifektah said:


> I really think Vince has some sort inferiority complex involving Europeans


Only Europeans?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



iwatchwrestling said:


> That Cesaro segment was hilarious. This guy's pretty great. Also, Tyson Kidd looks terrific.


????????? What was funny about that?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AthenaMark said:


> Get ready..it's COMING


Already marking out, bro!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Those nipples aren't that big.. c'mon!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Okay, what was that yell, Tyson.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck, Kidd is pretty good. Push him already.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Hit-Girl said:


> *his nipples look normal to me.*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow good stuff... This has gone like 3 minutes longer than I thought


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that uppercut is lethal


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kidd got murdered.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is great wrestling, and the crowd is just so dead. Really disappointing. But holy fuck, that Swiss Death was wicked.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That was great.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



David Banner said:


> Thats the second time tonight JBL's made that same joke.
> Cole- go climb a mountain
> JBL- its easier than carrying you out here
> 
> ...


He's said that Vince McMahon's beaten Ted Turner in a fight about 3 or 4 times as well already.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*The Neutralizer is so fucking gay....and by gay I mean homosexual.*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

SWISS DEATH, MOTHAFUCKA


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Swiss fucking Death. Goddamn I love that move.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that uppercut was fucking brutal. But cesaro's American-hating gimmick is recycled cliche bullshit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He hit him in the chest with the uppercut instead of the neck, that sucks. Oh well. Good quick match, not really a squash.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

man.... Kidd is so fucking coordinated, everything is just spot on. Great worker.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

omg that photoshop lmao its true tho call me strange but its the first thing i noticed about the guy, but i am a fan


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Have we really just had three excellent matches in a row? With title-holders in them and everything? HOMG.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

tyson kidds voice is annoying as fuck


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

For Christ's sake Ted Turner didn't even technically own WCW after October of 1996. Time Warner did. Turner was a VP for Time Warner. So how the fuck id Vince beat him? Shit, AOL beat WCW. If AOL hadn't merged with Time Warner WCW would probably still be around. AOL knocked Turner out of power and he couldn't protect WCW anymore. AOL beat Tuner not Vince.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why the fuck would he not pin after that Swiss Death? instead after that big epic fucking move he picks him up to do a lame un-impactful move, makes sense.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Both of those competitors looked amazing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He needs a finisher called the Relaxer.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He needs a finisher called the Relaxer.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Nice to see how close Booker JBL follows Raw.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That uppercut should just be his finisher


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I like both guys... Cesaro needs a better gimmick and Kidd just needs one. Both of these guys could be part of a strong mid card at the very least and provide that boost to the IC/US title scene that has been missing. They can wrestle.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SP103 said:


> "It's easier climbing mountains than carrying you out here Cole". JBL is gold. Pure gold.
> 
> Oh and we're fat Cesaro? Thanks for the tips on the looks you bald fuck.


good heeel


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fucking Swiss Death looked BRUTAL. Goddamn, Cesaro & Kidd can go. They need a PPV match.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

how many times do Ziggler & Del Rio team up?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Hit-Girl said:


> *The Neutralizer is so fucking gay....and by gay I mean homosexual.*


Nah. Now, if he turned him around crotch to face.........


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Hell No Vs. Del Zigglerio? 

Great. Teddy Long.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Hit-Girl said:


> *The Neutralizer is so fucking gay....and by gay I mean homosexual.*


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



keiblerfan69 said:


> Fuck, Kidd is pretty good. Push him already.


short of Nattie sucking the right cock, it aint happening


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Joey can't stop smiling. They could tell this dude any bad news in the world and he'll just smile.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cesaro! Cesaro!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



>


:lmao:lmao:lmao OH MY GOD!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm really glad that they're booking Cesaro well. Can't wait to see Cesaro/Bryan again. :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*TERRIFYING*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> man.... Kidd is so fucking coordinated, everything is just spot on. Great worker.


This. Guy is great in the ring. Can fly around and has good technical ability. Absolutely no reason he shouldn't get more time.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Did anyone else think the Neutralizer looked better tonight. More impactufl. Not sure why.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

so AC has two moves and wins...remind you of anyone..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Hit-Girl said:


> *The Neutralizer is so fucking gay....and by gay I mean homosexual.*


Well...he grabs the other guy's balls so maybe it should be renamed the Neuterlizer?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Evilerk said:


> so AC has two moves and wins...remind you of anyone..


in fairness, that swiss death uppercut is more brutal than any move Sheamus or Cena use in their match ending repertoire.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Evilerk said:


> so AC has two moves and wins...remind you of anyone..


You clearly haven't seen Cesaro work before. He's a helluva wrestler.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cesaro is a great worker.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Did anyone else think the Neutralizer looked better tonight. More impactufl. Not sure why.


because clay botched the hell out of it


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Did anyone else think the Neutralizer looked better tonight. More impactufl. Not sure why.


Kidd. Same reason Ziggler has made Brodus' moves look so much more impactful. The ability to sell.

I really hope Kidd gets a midcard push soon... or leaves WWE and goes to greener pastures for someone of his size if the WWE is gonna be stupid about it.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Did anyone else think the Neutralizer looked better tonight. More impactufl. Not sure why.


Because the guy he hit it on can actually sell


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

fpalm


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'd say we are due for a big SD recap, wouldn't you?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Photoshopped.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


>


So Cena doesn't know the difference between an areola and a nipple? This motherfucker is going to save breast cancer and he doesn't know the difference between an areola and a nipple...:no:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Until May said:


> because clay botched the hell out of it


Or maybe because Clay is 300 pounds while Kidd is a twig? 

"OMG CLAY BOTCHED CAUSE HES FAT"

shut up


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ziggler comes out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vicke..what..are...you wearing?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cool to see Vickie is putting back on the weight..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ok, i used to say Vickie and Dolph were a good pairing....but the longer she's with him, the more I want her to get hit by a bus.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That Cesaro/Kidd match was terrific, I though, and the crowd cared not one little bit. Yeah, I'm pretty much convinced I'm just not into whatever I should be into if I'm going to start loving Raw on a regular basis and...

...aw damn. My cat just vomited all over the living room carpet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ziggler shirts are the only shirts I'd wear in public.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I really avoid looking at the screen when Ziggler shakes his ass.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I liked Cesaro tonight. Tyson Kidd deserves better.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Schwarzenegger just turned off the TV.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ziggles time. ZIGGLER, BRYAN AND KANE TIME :mark: :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It got really quiet on the board after Vicky just came out.. With a dress with the slit in the front.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



RatedR10 said:


> Schwarzenegger just turned off the TV.


I don't think he ever turned it on.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



RatedR10 said:


> Schwarzenegger just turned off the TV.


:lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Kabraxal said:


> Kidd. Same reason Ziggler has made Brodus' moves look so much more impactful. The ability to sell.
> 
> I really hope Kidd gets a midcard push soon... or leaves WWE and goes to greener pastures for someone of his size if the WWE is gonna be stupid about it.





Until May said:


> because clay botched the hell out of it





Tim Legend said:


> Because the guy he hit it on can actually sell


Yeah Kidd is a really good worker. Deserves better.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ziggler Mark said:


> ok, i used to say Vickie and Dolph were a good pairing....but the longer she's with him, the more I want her to get hit by a bus.


That means she is doing her job.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm a proud european, and WWE treats european wrestlers with respect


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ziggler/Arnold coming up?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Pasab said:


> Photoshopped.


I'd never of guessed


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> I don't think he ever turned it on.


:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> That means she is doing her job.


If her job is to get X-Pac heat, sure.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol Ricardo just called Ziggler a Barbie doll xD


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Silence for Del Rio.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I just realized how **** Cena was for commenting on another dude's nipples.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ricardo! :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I enjoy Alberto Del Rio so much when he is not wrestling Sheamus. I cannot tell you.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ziggler Mark said:


> ok, i used to say Vickie and Dolph were a good pairing....but the longer she's with him, the more I want her to get hit by a bus.


She's a great heat magnet... and it works if people want to boo the person she's with. People want Ziggler to succeed. He needs to be at least let loose from her so people don't feel like booing him just because of Vicky. Don't even have to change his character... just let him be what he is without Vickie, get some mic time, and see if he sinks or swims.

I'd bet swim... especially if the office lets him do his thing. He has proven that he has some skill. Just stop berating him for showing it off script!


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ricardo called Dolph Ziggler a "Little Barbie girl" LOL


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Del Rio's "boo's" on Smackdown are so hilariously fake.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ricardo is so much more entertaining than Del Rio.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:yes


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Only diiference is I didn't have to drive." JBL = GOAT


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That car horns the loudest thing you here when he arrives.. Crowd are obviously distracted by the shiny car to cheer/boo..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

GOAT time. :bryan STILL over as fuck.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> I just realized how **** Cena was for commenting on another dude's nipples.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'd rep if I could


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'd never of guessed


With WWE, shit got real...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Kabraxal said:


> She's a great heat magnet... and it works if people want to boo the person she's with.



thats the problem. Theyre not booing the guy she's with. Theyre fucking booing her. I know the rest of your post agrees with me, but I just cant stand that the WWE thinks shes getting heat for Dolph, when all she's doing is being a heat magnet for herself.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

A heel that doesn't know he's a face.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

No Shave November came early for Bryan.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bryan needs to contain his beard.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

i will never tire of DB or his music


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

TEAM FRIENDSHIP!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bryan is fucking over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*I hope WWE gives us an update on Little Jimmy's condition before the night is over. *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Dat pop for Bryan. :bryan


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> I just realized how **** Cena was for commenting on another dude's nipples.


You're the best.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Amazing they can still use Kane's character after what 13 years?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You hear that pop for Bryan? THE LEGIT BEST in the INDUSTRY today.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I am loving the Hipster Beard Invasion.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

YAY KANE! <3


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

My god Bryan is over...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

oh...this again? time to check in on the o's/yankees game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bryan is just over... and he did this by being handed shit after shit this year. Same with Kane though... that guy has made a career of turning 15 years of shit into anywhere from passable to pretty damn good. kane deserved a better push... Bryan still has a chance. Do it right WWE.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Buckley said:


> Or maybe because Clay is 300 pounds while Kidd is a twig?
> 
> "OMG CLAY BOTCHED CAUSE HES FAT"
> 
> shut up


i dont mark for either of them but use your damn brain, look at how clay landed more on his side then flat like hes supposed to.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Probably the best thing they have done with Kane in a long time. I hated it so much at first but I can dig it now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Im the tag team champions


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Can somebody remind Cole that JBL was still an active wrestler on the roster for most of the last decade?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Rio seems pissed to be in this spot.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SP103 said:


> Amazing they can still use Kane's character after what 13 years?


15


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol just insane,


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bryan is the biggest face in the company and he is a heel lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Hammertron said:


> i will never tire of DB or his music


Remember when he'd change entrance music every other week until he got this one? MEMORIES.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

loves how everyone is wearing Cena's wristbands tonight


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bryan Rocking the Pink


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bryan iS UNSTOPPABLE!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Omg how many times can JBL mention Vince beating Ted Turner tonight?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ZIGGLER VS. BRYAN :mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lets be serious for a second here; how much awesome talent is in the ring right now. 2 former WHC, 2 former WWE champions. All are really great. I expect awesomeness from this match.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



killacamt said:


> loves how everyone is wearing Cena's wristbands tonight


cept del rio it seems..


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ricardo is so awesome!! :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

i could watch db and ziggler wrestle all night, 2 of the best right there imo


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It would be hilariously awesome if Kane was wearing a pink attire for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



killacamt said:


> loves how everyone is wearing Cena's wristbands tonight


Taking Back The Pink


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



David Banner said:


> Omg how many times can JBL mention Vince beating Ted Turner tonight?


I make that about the 7th.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is it me or is there a shit ton of DB maroon shirts in the crowd... Like just as much as the cena booger green shirts...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Damn JBL buries Mil Mascaras every week.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Team Hell No are faces. Have you seen the matches they've been in?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToxieDogg said:


> I make that about the 7th.


The man would like a permanent job. The Kiss My Ass club lives on.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kassisus Ohno and Bryan need to be a team, just call them Team Beard.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Aid180 said:


> It would be hilariously awesome if Kane was wearing a pink attire for breast cancer awareness.


Now now, Cena's the one who's going to defeat breast cancer, so only he can wear pink.

:lmao JBL calling Cole on that botch.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kane & Dolph? Cole drunk?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

cole with legit laughter over jbl calling his flub haha i love it


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Kane and DOLPH?!?" :lmao Love JBL.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So Ziggler (and others) isn't allowed to wear his pink tights or shirts, but can wear Cena's pink wrist/arm band things..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ziggles selling marvelously as always.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ziggler Mark said:


> thats the problem. Theyre not booing the guy she's with. Theyre fucking booing her. I know the rest of your post agrees with me, but I just cant stand that the WWE thinks shes getting heat for Dolph, when all she's doing is being a heat magnet for herself.


They are in denial. They don't know why Ziggler connects with the audience in the fashion he does and can't admit he needs to be free. But then, not surprised... the WWE doesn't like people getting over in any way except their way right now. There are a few guys that can be top level talent if just given the chance, in my opinion. 

That's why I get pissed when people say this roster is weak. It isn't... they have some of the best out and out talent I've seen. They just aren't booked properly. I mean.. you have Kidd, Bryan, Kane, Ziggler, Punk, Cena, Barret, Gabriel, PTP, Epico/Primo, Miz, Del Rio... for crying out loud, they have a roster ripe to stack a card from lower card up to main event with amazing matches and stories and THEY JUST DON"T DO IT!

*deep breaths, deep breaths*

Gah... that's probably why the WWE pisses me off so much. They have it all lying right there for another amazing product and they just don't pull the fucking trigger......


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



David Banner said:


> Kassisus Ohno and Bryan need to be a team, just call them Team Beard.


What's Virgil doing?


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bryan is super fucking over right now...

5 year old girls and 48 year old nerds love him the same.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ziggler has seemed to back off in the feud between Show and Sheamus about cashing in after their match. 

Either they are trying to draw away from it making more of a surprise-Or I'm guessing they are not going to have him cash in at all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Now now, Cena's the one who's going to defeat breast cancer, so only he can wear pink.


Wade Barratt actually had a Breast Cancer Awareness symbol on his T-Shirt earlier. Surprised me a little.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> - Following his in-ring confrontation with CM Punk on Raw tonight, Vince McMahon yelled at a stage manager, according to a live fan account. The WWE CEO's anger may have stemmed from a fan sign, which was immediately confiscated. The stage manager appeared very flustered following the ordeal


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...orks_Dark_Match_More.html#ed8PT58yzWVJjMoL.99


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bryan could be a legend if booked right. I don't get it. They need stars and they're letting a potential goldmine play crazy tag champ.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SP103 said:


> Ziggler has seemed to back off in the feud between Show and Sheamus about cashing in after their match.
> 
> Either they are trying to draw away from it making more of a surprise-Or I'm guessing they are not going to have him cash in at all.


There's so much going on in the World Title Scene, waiting for a big-4 PPV would be smart.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


>












Approves.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Del Rio played MGS.

_"Dolph DOOOOOOOOOOOOOLPH!!!"_


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So wait. They're wearing Cena's wrist bands because?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Approves.


That ain't a knife.....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Brogue Kick said:


> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...orks_Dark_Match_More.html#ed8PT58yzWVJjMoL.99


lol which sign...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Damn JR must be lost, he's supposed to be going to talk to Vince and he's been gone for almost an hour now.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Happenstan said:


> Bryan could be a legend if booked right. I don't get it. They need stars and they're letting a potential goldmine play crazy tag champ.


Hey. At least he has a character, and isn't generic-black-tights-guy-#4.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> So wait. They're wearing Cena's wrist bands because?


Because Cena is god and they have to worship him.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Happenstan said:


> Bryan could be a legend if booked right. I don't get it. They need stars and they're letting a potential goldmine play crazy tag champ.


2013 will be Bryan's year... his overness wont fade with time, that's obvious by now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ziggler channeling his inner Rick Rude


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Rick Roode! That's where I've seen that shimmy before!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



David Banner said:


> Damn JR must be lost, he's supposed to be going to talk to Vince and he's been gone for almost an hour now.


honestly, i wouldnt be surprised if Vince fired him through his headset


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Kabraxal said:


> They are in denial. They don't know why Ziggler connects with the audience in the fashion he does and can't admit he needs to be free. But then, not surprised... the WWE doesn't like people getting over in any way except their way right now. There are a few guys that can be top level talent if just given the chance, in my opinion.
> 
> That's why I get pissed when people say this roster is weak. It isn't... they have some of the best out and out talent I've seen. They just aren't booked properly. I mean.. you have Kidd, Bryan, Kane, Ziggler, Punk, Cena, Barret, Gabriel, PTP, Epico/Primo, Miz, Del Rio... for crying out loud, they have a roster ripe to stack a card from lower card up to main event with amazing matches and stories and THEY JUST DON"T DO IT!
> 
> ...


I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This sums up RAW:


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> That ain't a knife.....


...This is a knife.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kane is part of the future? :bosh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ziggler Mark said:


> lol which sign...


Either the "That's what she said" sign, or something anti Cena. Likely.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> That ain't a knife.....


Its a spoon


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



2 Ton 21 said:


> ...This is a knife.


This was used for Kane and Khali's circumcisions.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Walk-In said:


> This sums up RAW:


AJ on steroids?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fucking Crocodile Dundee :lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



2 Ton 21 said:


> ...This is a knife.


That's Khali's dinner knife.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Didn't really get the Tomlin / Big Ben Reference..


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToxieDogg said:


> AJ on steroids?


AJ when she is 40.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Del Rio had to beat on his chest 5 times to get a reaction. :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



2 Ton 21 said:


> ...This is a knife.


Ceci n'est pas une knife.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cali=BRYAN COUNTRY


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Del Rio had to beat on his chest 5 times to get a reaction. :lol


:lol I can believe it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

who is ed and why is he lame


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

this is taking too long


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Kane is part of the future? :bosh


Just like the raw money in the bank winner John Cena


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You know... great damn match so far. Not surprised... all 4 can go.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



2 Ton 21 said:


> ...This is a knife.


Raw not entertaining you guys tonight then?


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

is this a Raw match or PPV match?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I wish they'd give Ziggler's Fameasser a name. That move never gets called by commentators.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

did db make the tag with kane outsie the ring?
is that a legal tag? haha who cares awesome match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Dolph's hair is such a disaster.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lol Del Rio Just Hamrick'd himself


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

very nice match


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

keep burying the next WHC...that's awful fucking booking.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That's CLEAN


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

wow that felt like 40minutes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

For a guy that's going to be the next world champ, Dolph does sure look like a chump all the time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Awesome stuff. I haven't been this interested in Kane since 2003 (which only lasted for like one month)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The last minute or so was just Ziggler selling shit like a boss. Great match though. Kane really does shine in these types of tag teams and this is well on its way to being his best one.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

you're MITB ladies and gentleman..


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

wow. really good match


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Team Hell No is such a good angle/pairing.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Nice little bump taken by Del Rio there.. He used to take good bumps-but WWE is too worried about injuries to the "Superstars". Now we get shitty MITB matches with Cena, Shows, and other pussies who can barely climb a ladder.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



holt_hogan said:


> Raw not entertaining you guys tonight then?


I'm a multitasker.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Jesus christ stop burying your money in the bank winners wwe
Bryan and now Ziggler
Why is Ziggler getting pinned when ADR is there?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



iwatchwrestling said:


> I wish they'd give Ziggler's Fameasser a name. That move never gets called by commentators.


Pretty sure its the zig zag.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

you're all wrong... That's the knife big show uses to widdle toothpicks out of trees after he gets entire sides of beef stuck in his teeth...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

wow...that was a great tag team match. Excellent psychology.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fantastic match, Bryan/Ziggler magic at work again.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kinda bizarre that the most over and relevant faces are actually heels aho are in the most irrelevant division of the WWE until a few weeks ago lol.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Watch the height on this Chokeslam"

*Camera is zoomed in the entire time*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ziggler Mark said:


> keep burying the next WHC...that's awful fucking booking.


Should they bury the _current_ tag champs? Even if it wasn't a win, it wasn't a burial. It was an amazing showing for all parties. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Team Hell No is so over


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

WE WANT DOCTOR SHELBY!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

No JBL, Bryan travels with The Ryback.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

For someone who won money in the bank Ziggler sure does take a lot of pins.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I AM THE TAG TEAM CAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I am still wondering why the tag team champions are wearing rusted hub caps around the waists.... did they spend all that money on hookers and blow?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

hey guys RECAP


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Now this was a real match.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Great match, crowd was hot. Great chokeslam at the end. I am entertained.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What the hell happened to Harold anyway? I want more of him on my TV.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Joseph92 said:


> For someone who won money in the bank Ziggler sure does take a lot of pins.


It's a rule-You carry the case you get buried until you cash in. Happens with all of them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*WWE wouldn't continue to do this if the live crowd wouldn't chant, "WE WANT A RECAP" all the fucking time.*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> Ceci n'est pas une knife.


Un couteau.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



GCA-FF said:


> WE WANT DOCTOR SHELBY!!!


Fuck Dr Shelby, this show needs more Harold.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Shit it took JR a long time to find Vince!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow..well with friends like him..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Friend"? Choose your words wisely JR....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao

theyre fucking working the heart attack into this angle...that's terrible.

McMahon setting JR up for something.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bringing up the heart attack. Those classy bitches.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

spoiler alert...C.M.Punk is going to put Vinnie Mac to sleep...wait ..wait..it's John Cena...John Cena...John Cena to make the save


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk's yellow shirt is ugly.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Did Vince just smirk at JR's stutter? fpalm


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JR's still got it!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

SO now they're blaming CM Punk for King having a heart attack? really?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

We aren't going to see a fake heart attack tonight, are we?


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

............


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Pretty sure its the zig zag.


The Zig Zag is the neckbreaker slam.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Really? Bringing up Lawler?

LOL, the most positive thing JR ever called Vince calling one of his matches is a no good son of a bitch.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Daily JR Burial segment


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yeah Vince, QUOTE DA FUCKIN GOAT!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So cena makes the save at the end


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I love Vince.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince is a douche. :lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

jesus christ that was bad.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Jesus christ.. using the King incident to get this over. No, just fucking no. I was really respecting them for not doing that thus far. Disgusted.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That was a great little segment-obviously leading to a JR Beat down from Punk.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Be a star people

FUCKING HYPOCRISY


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

They aren't talking about the heart attack.

They're talking about when Cm Punk beat King in the cage and wouldn't stop.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

THOSE HINTS!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

THAT WAS BRILLIANT!!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Pretty sure its the zig zag.


Nah, Zig Zag is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvJ8vCmxeQk

Also, a segment with JR/Vince and JR not humiliated? Cool.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

'Now, dammit!' :lmao

And why the hell do they keep showing us the crowd watching the Titantron? Why the fuck should we care about what the crowd are doing whilst there's a backstage segment running?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Most useless segment I've ever seen. That literally added NOTHING to the show.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Pretty sure they were talking about Lawlers beating after the Hell in a Cell.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm only shocked they didn't bring up the heart attack sooner.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It's like Vince McMahon asks around and says, "What is the classiest thing I could do in this situation?"

AND DOES THE EXACT OPPOSITE.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

BAH GAWD THE MCMAHON ERA HAS BEGUN


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> Arnold ‏@Schwarzenegger
> @HEELZiggler it's ok. Everyone has an OFF night once in a while. Hit the book for some extra inspiration. #totalrecallbook #WWE #RAW


lol


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince loves to bully...LOL


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

In all honesty they need to stop referencing the past with this "Austin/Rock/Let's mention the Attitude Era but not stat a new one" Thing.

This is why we can't build new stars because we can't let the old ones go.

In 10 years nobody is gonna talking about who was big in this era or the Ruthless Aggression Era because nobody is going to care.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

calling a Vince heel turn and joining forces with Punk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Striker said:


> Pretty sure they were talking about Lawlers beating after the Hell in a Cell.


Cage fight actually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Buckley said:


> They aren't talking about the heart attack.
> 
> They're talking about when Cm Punk beat King in the cage and wouldn't stop.


Thank you, at least someone is making sense.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> Most useless segment I've ever seen. That literally added NOTHING to the show.


I liked it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Local TV promo for Raw on October 22nd at the IZOD center is teasing a Last Man Standing Match and a Lumberjack match for the WHC and the WWE title respectively.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToddTheBod said:


> In all honesty they need to stop referencing the past with this "Austin/Rock/Let's mention the Attitude Era but not stat a new one" Thing.
> 
> This is why we can't build new stars because we can't let the old ones go.
> 
> In 10 years nobody is gonna talking about who was big in this era or the Ruthless Aggression Era because nobody is going to care.


they might as well, this entire forum is stuck in the year 1999 anyways


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToxieDogg said:


> 'Now, dammit!' :lmao
> 
> And why the hell do they keep showing us the crowd watching the Titantron? Why the fuck should we care about what the crowd are doing whilst there's a backstage segment running?


Because in the Rock's prime, they used to do that all the time and the crowd went ABSOLUTELY CRAZY.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That's awesome. JBL is the best ever.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck this stupid shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Larry King?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh, it's this jerk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

They actually got Larry King? Why?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

She has to fuck Larry king? Think he holds his dick up with suspenders?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Holy Pedo!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I wonder what attracted her to multi-millionaire Larry King?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Who is this cunt?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What a waste of time.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What the hell is this?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Miz music hits-King shits a brick and passes a kidney stone simultaneously.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why is Larry King on Raw?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Larry King is nailing that? Money really can buy anything.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Miz music cut him off. :jay2


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wanna make me mark out..let Vince win the title from Punk tonight. Just reading the mark's diatribes would keep me entertained more than this as..lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

BRB. I need a fresh iced tea. Somebody call me when that dude is off TV.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lol Miz....


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Larry King has a hot wife, but this segment is unneeded


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I just muted my stream. I don't need this shit in my life.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
Keep mouthing off and next time i'll break your jaw, you ginger tosser. @WWESheamus


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"The most must see wwe superstar on Monday night Raw." I wish he actually did more on the show to make that statement more accurate.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck Miz is so amazing arrogant!!   

"Let's sing Happy Birthday... to me!"


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



David Banner said:


> Thats really his fucking wife? lol why'd she marry a corpse?


Didn't he walk in on her fucking some stranger on Larry's desk? Wasn't he caught fucking her sister? What a family.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I thought that was Lilian Garcia, oh well.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOLOLOL.

"GOOD ADLIB."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So Kofi/Miz is the IC title program. I like it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

kofi getting a IC title shot at HIAC through Larry King lite...


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SandyRavage said:


> calling a Vince heel turn and joining forces with Punk


That would be shocking!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

dubgya dubgya e


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kofi/Miz feud?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL @ Larry King segment. Seriously? 

The Miz? KOFI KINGSTON? OMFG...

That's fucking terrible. Back to MNF.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

No offence to Larry King, but get Howard Stern and have the divas go on the sybian.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



MrKennedy666 said:


> Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
> Keep mouthing off and next time i'll break your jaw, you ginger tosser. @WWESheamus


:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Another Kofi/Miz feud?

Eh, they have good matches together.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



JAROTO said:


> I liked it.


Well your clearly not fed up as much as me with the amount of shit WWE put out every week, like this was.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kofi getting a push!!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ether said:


>


Shawn went into 1997 mode here. "Brother Brother Brother Brother Brother Brother Brother"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

they got Kofi acting extra negroidian


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

@WadeBarrett: Keep mouthing off and next time i'll break your jaw, you ginger tosser. @WWESheamus :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



PacoAwesome said:


> Larry King has a hot wife, but this segment is unneeded


Rofl, she's a corpse herself.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lol at Kofi's attempt at a personality.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



MrKennedy666 said:


> Wade Barrett ‏@WadeBarrett
> Keep mouthing off and next time i'll break your jaw, you ginger tosser. @WWESheamus


 Oh dear Wade, thats not very PG now, is it?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Faces are never supposed to be seen in suits. It's a time old tactic for heels.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kofi actually sounds decent on the mic. When did this happen?


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Replace a boring guest........with another boring guest!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lols. Sacramento cheap pop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The fuck is this shit? And why does Larry King's concubine always have to show up everywhere he goes even when it has absolutely nothing to do with her?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Joseph92 said:


> Why is Larry King on Raw?


To promote Hulu. I'm sure this will get so many buys..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Larry King has been married 8 times, just for reference.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Larry King's Acting is awesome.

By awesome I mean absolutely terrible.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Good thing my Texans are playing on MNF. They're more entertaining than this shit


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is so fucking stupid.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Kofi getting a push!!!!!!!!?????????


For the IC Title again? Not much of a push.

The Miz is owning everyone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*:lmao this fucking shit.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao Miz

bitch, sit the fuck down


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



David Banner said:


> Thats really his fucking wife? lol why'd she marry a corpse?


Zombie fetish I guess

And really? Miz for Kofi? They're both turds but at least Kofi has the color as well :miz


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

what is the WWE's obsession with abusing old men....seriously...


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol this is hysterical


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Larry King's reactions are like if my grandma hears a swear word.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

She would make the perfect milf pornstar.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AthenaMark said:


> Because in the Rock's prime, they used to do that all the time and the crowd went ABSOLUTELY CRAZY.


I remember them doing it all the time over the last year during his on/off feud with Cena, but I certainly don't remember them doing it much during the Attitude Era.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kofi is awesome.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> Thats really his fucking wife? lol why'd she marry a corpse?


She's a corpse as well.

That did not make any sense at all.

Edit: THIS HINT AGAIN!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol at nobody caring about the water in the face


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That was The best Miz has brought on the Mic in fucking forever it feels like...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> The fuck is this shit? And why does Larry King's concubine always have to show up everywhere he goes even when it has absolutely nothing to do with her?



If you were almost 80 and still wearing overalls, you would carry that hot piece of ass around with you too.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL. yo ughhhhhhh. I laughed like hell at the wives comment.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You know-They almost kill the Undertaker with Pyro...But when they really need an accident to happen...nothing.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Dr. Jones said:


> Kofi actually sounds decent on the mic. When did this happen?


He was always solid on the mic.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Er, can I get the last few minutes back?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

KOFI VS MIZ AGAIN???

LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

super niggarish...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

christ..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How odd of a body shape does Larry King have?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And the point of that segment was.....?


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This Larry King segment was much better than I expected! And Kofi can handle the mic, although it was a cheap pop, he talks with confidence


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How did that old fart king pull that buere?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao so random


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Happenstan said:


> Didn't he walk in on her fucking some stranger on Larry's desk? Wasn't he caught fucking her sister? What a family.


Yeah he was nailing her sister. What I want to know is why. I mean I get she married him for the money but what did the sister get out of it?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



kobra860 said:


> He was always solid on the mic.


Mhmm sadly he is pretty damned misused.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToxieDogg said:


> I remember them doing it all the time over the last year during his on/off feud with Cena, but I certainly don't remember them doing it much during the Attitude Era.


They did it all the time during the Attitude Era. ESPECIALLY during Rock promos.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You know... not a bad segment suprisingly. But then, Kofi is underrated and Miz is really a great mic worker. 

*blinking*

Did I just say a segment with Larry King wasn't bad? I've had wwaaaaaayyy too much to drink.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is it over? what happened?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> The fuck is this shit? And why does Larry King's concubine always have to show up everywhere he goes even when it has absolutely nothing to do with her?


she heard this thing about ring rats and she wanted to see if was true


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

They're lucky that MNF is at halftime otherwise people may not tune back in to this shit.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"thank you everybody" while kofi was in the air was great.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JEEZ get Punk back on my TV...btw Miz wins in the hot girlfriend contest


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Watching trailers/footage of wwe 13 is more exciting than RAW


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Miz was amazing... actually miz was awesome.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToxieDogg said:


> And the point of that segment was.....?


To put Kofi over, and it succeeded. Crowd was nice for that segment.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL at the censored middle finger.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That wife #7


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

They are seriously censoring middle fingers in a video game? Sigh.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Turn CM Punk a heel
Make him the cover photo of WWE '13

Brilliant Marketing.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol.

So have they actually blurred out Stone Cold's middle finger taunt in the game then?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is cringeworthy to listen to.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lol Big Mouth Bradshaw!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Larry King is a confused sexual lizard


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Just tuned in..dare I ask how the show has been?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Buckley said:


> LOL at the censored middle finger.





RyanPelley said:


> They are seriously censoring middle fingers in a video game? Sigh.


They censored Road Doggs theme too


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Miz and the Blonde Wife carried that segment.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Those hints again and again and again!



> Miz was amazing... actually miz was awesome.


:agree:


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Terri Runnels left CNN cos Larry King wanted certain favours from her. 

Christ knows how many accepted his terms. Randy old bastard.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Punked Up said:


> Just tuned in..dare I ask how the show has been?


Great!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Did you really think they wouldnt blur the finger?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> Turn CM Punk a heel
> Make him the cover photo of WWE '13
> 
> Brilliant Marketing.


The cover was announced months and months ago.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Punked Up said:


> Just tuned in..dare I ask how the show has been?


Minus the CM Punk/Vince segment and the Hell No Vs. ZiggleRio-The garbage truck has arrived.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What are the damn hints people are talking about?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToxieDogg said:


> lol.
> 
> So have they actually blurred out Stone Cold's middle finger taunt in the game then?


Yep. Cory Ledesma said it'll be blurred.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



holt_hogan said:


> Terri Runnels left CNN cos Larry King wanted certain favours from her.
> 
> Christ knows how many accepted his terms. Randy old bastard.


If i had that much money and fame i'd be at least as bad. Who wouldn't?


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToxieDogg said:


> And the point of that segment was.....?


Putting Kingston in the Intercontinental Champ picture? I can see this happening since him and Truth aren't going after the tag titles.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Punked Up said:


> Just tuned in..dare I ask how the show has been?


We've been posting pictures of massive knives....


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Duke Droese said:


> The cover was announced months and months ago.


My bad. Didn't realize that. I just honestly need something to say to keep myself entertained :gun:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToddTheBod said:


> How odd of a body shape does Larry King have?


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Punked Up said:


> Just tuned in..dare I ask how the show has been?


Personally i really enjoyed it so far. Matches were great and segments were also pretty good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Well this should be a quick match.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

brb, puking.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm ready for a Zack Ryder makeover.

*Edited to add*: Cody is looking a;lsdkfja;lskdfj;laskdjf;alskdf;alskdjf;alsdkfja;sldkfj tonight.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I swear, if Rhodes Scholars lose to the fucking jobbers..


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Midcard is the perfect place for Miz. It scares me to think that a year ago that guy was _the_ heel.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It's okay guys. We still have the Diva's match to look forward too!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Tourney has gotten Zack quite a bit of TV time in the past few weeks. Too bad it's probably over after tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"A combined IQ approaching infinity." Classic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It's amazing to see how many mid-carders aren't over. Starting with the US Champion. Only like two mid-carders are actually over.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cody brings back the Rape Coat! Just in time too while tag teaming with a guy in purple trunks.. yup.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ether said:


> They censored Road Doggs theme too





TJTheGr81 said:


> Yep. Cory Ledesma said it'll be blurred.


That makes me :sadpanda

Attitude Era without the attitude fpalm


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

IQ reaching infinity. Ha! Brilliant.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow - old school promo!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Rhodes Scholars got this!


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

woo woo woo. Cody knows it


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Headliner said:


> It's amazing to see how many mid-carders aren't over. Starting with the US Champion. Only like two mid-carders are actually over.


Not surprised really. Horrible booking, bland characters, and start and stop pushes.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cody and Sandow will win.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm sorry Sandow... I love you baby, but please, get something else than a bathrobe to wear to the ring. I know, I know... you want to prove you are actually cleaner than the unwashed masses, but really... I'm expecting you to flop in a recliner and kick back in tighty whiteys... I just don't wanna see that.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> It's okay guys. We still have the Diva's match to look forward too!


Where is that angry CM Punk gif when you need it?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> Don't worry non-wrestling fans, if Larry King is trending, he didn't die, he just appeared on #RAW


:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That promo was excellent. Rhodes & Sandow need to tag for a while. At least until Kane & Bryan split.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Poor ryder


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why aren't they called Rhodes Scholars or The Rhodes Scholarships? What's with "_Team_" Rhodes Scholars (and "_Team_" Hell No for that matter)?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And JBL states the question we all ask ourselves when Cody is introduced as Dusty's progeny.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> Where is that angry CM Punk gif when you need it?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Duke Droese said:


> The cover was announced months and months ago.


Right and his heel turn was planned on the fly well after it was the announced cover.

That was his point.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lmao, Cody's quick jab drops Santino and the crowd pops.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Disaster Kick might be one of my current favorite finishers.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


>


it's not that one, sadly. it's from a backstage segment. i think it was from before WM or something. a dude on this forum had it in his sig with "DAT ACTING" written underneath.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So..it isn't just Rhodes Scholar?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That was lame even by WWE standards.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> Where is that angry CM Punk gif when you need it?


No need for anger. We get to see Layla's ass and better yet, no Kelly


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Rhodes Scholars vs Mysterio/Cara is going to be a great tag team match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Rhodes Scholars will surely win the tournament!?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao at the assisted cartwheel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol at the jobber stable. I guess they gotta get time somehow.


JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Not surprised really. Horrible booking, bland characters, and start and stop pushes.


Pretty much.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I so enjoy how Cody likes to play snugglebunnies with his tag partners. 

. . .why are these three out here ruining my white trunks and snugggles buzz?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So..fucking sad.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I understand Encore... They are a group of jobbers who attack other jobbers.

Why they do it? THEY ARE THE SUPERIOR JOBBERS


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

encore...worst stable in WWE history


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToddTheBod said:


> Why aren't they called Rhodes Scholars or The Rhodes Scholarships? What's with "_Team_" Rhodes Scholars (and "_Team_" Hell No for that matter)?


I guess you haven't been watching Wrestling that long.

I fondly remember the days when Team Hart Foundation went toe to toe with Team Demolition. Boy those were the days.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!

ENCORE!!!
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Mix the in ring ability of Rick Martel and Simon Dean plus the look of Barry Horowitz and you get Damien Sandow.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Team Piss Break on the scene.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow. Team jobbers are beating up other jobbers. Jobber on Jobber crime Right Der.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToddTheBod said:


> Why aren't they called Rhodes Scholars or The Rhodes Scholarships? What's with "_Team_" Rhodes Scholars (and "_Team_" Hell No for that matter)?


i dont like that Team... either. rubbish.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



virus21 said:


> No need for anger. We get to see Layla's ass and better yet, no Kelly


If i wanna see some ass i watch porn... actually, that's not a bad idea!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It's team Never Made It!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh my god. Don't do that again..


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Weres superstars wen u need it !


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It's the Job squad! 
Has there been any updates as to why this group formed? I haven;t been keeping up on this situation.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I hope Slater, Mahal, and McIntyre become the next 3 Count and start pretending to sing and dance. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*ONE MAN BAND BABY!!!!!!*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What goofy ass random fucking stable


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Can someone gif those three dancing? :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What the hell was Drew and Jinder doing? :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JOBCORE is on the scene!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao :lmao that was legitimately the best thing Mahal has ever done.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

A team led by Heath Slater is a team not worth having at all.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I honestly feel like I'm watching Asylum inmates with the Job Squad.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince still ripped as hell.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That stable should be called "Team Clusterfuck"


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I marked for Mcintyre's headbanging.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

DOS LIVER SPOTS :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Drew Mac and Jinder look so silly in this makeshift stable.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I physically recoiled when they started to dance. Jesus wept.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Slater running a stable is hilarious. I love that guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



abrown0718 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

it the one man chosen lalalala squad!..there power is fierce


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince is about to bury ECW and Heyman for the 2849238234th time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince with that old man, turkey neck.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lols with Jinder Mahal's Bollywood dance


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

surely someone has suggested that this match has a high probability of ending with a McMahon heel turn...right?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince's wrinkly ass body is just full of old man beauty marks.

Put a damn shirt on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That music. :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Dat 10/10

Also, dat Punk DVD commercial. Anyone who hasn't watched the doc yet, do it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I still get a tingle whenever Paul E says "Brock Lesnar."


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Build to Heyman/Punk/Lesnar vs. Vince/Cena/HHH?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Heyman's the GOAT


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I hate Eve's theme song. And that goddamn cupcake butterfly belt.

I do not hate these childhood pictures of Punk. He looks like a composite of all my high school boyfriends. LOL FOREVER.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Divas match...take a break


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

OH MY RING OF HONOR BATMAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ziggler Mark said:


> surely someone has suggested that this match has a high probability of ending with a McMahon heel turn...right?


This would be PLEASING


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



KuritaDavion said:


> I physically recoiled when they started to dance. Jesus wept.


Yeah, I caught that flipping channels. Slater has a mild form of gyno and it looks super weird the way his pecs are shaped.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The only story I didn't know was that none of those girls are Punk's blood sisters. Other than that, I was kinda underwhelmed.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince is fucking 67 years old. Jesus Christ....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

They need to bring back that chick who with the shaved head (Serena?). That was fucking strangely attractive.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I bet Vince booked his match just to prove the online reports of him looking sickly wrong.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I might have a moment of weakness and actually purchase a DVD...that Punk DVD looks awesome.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Funny how the forum was crashing at the beginning of the show and now nothing


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

i am buying that new Cm Punk DVd


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> Vince is fucking 67 years old. Jesus Christ....




Even though he's obviously juicing, that's still beastly for someone almost 70.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

WTF was with that music when Eve was coming out


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Samao Joa vs CM Punk from ROH on that DVD


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



kakashi101 said:


> WTF was with that music when Eve was coming out


That is her theme. :cuss:


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> Vince is fucking 67 years old. Jesus Christ....


and he looks more build than the WWE Champ very sad really....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> A team led by Heath Slater is a team not worth having at all.


no lie


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How old is Vince McMahon? The guy takes good care of himself! Still ripped!


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Hope vince doesnt get hurt


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



zxLegionxz said:


> and he looks more build than the WWE Champ very sad really....


Steroids are a powerful thing, huh?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> That is her theme. :cuss:


That was the "diva walks down the hall" music.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SP103 said:


> They need to bring back that chick who with the shaved head (Serena?). That was fucking strangely attractive.


Sure. More sexually suggestive promos from Punk would be great.

"FEEL ME FLOW THROUGH YOU!"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



BHfeva said:


> How old is Vince McMahon? The guy takes good care of himself! Still ripped!


at 67, the man is more in shape than some of the people here at 27


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The theme that was playing is Alicia Fox's theme. They play it whenever a diva is shown walking to the ring backstage


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



zxLegionxz said:


> and he looks more build than the WWE Champ very sad really....


That's so true. LOL


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao that was legitimately the best thing Mahal has ever done.


It really was.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



GlassBreaks said:


> Yeah, I caught that flipping channels. Slater has a mild form of gyno and it looks super weird the way his pecs are shaped.


Between the awful spray on tan and the bitch tits he's just the worst. It's like you're playing WWE 13 and the computer just randomly makes a stable for you to fight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



jscouser said:


> Hope vince doesnt get hurt


They better have that guy that revived Lawler ready..


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> That is her theme. :cuss:


No that wasnt.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Anyone else thinks Rhodes and Sandow will beat team hell no at hell in the cell?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

My mistake. It's still horrific. It does not make me think, "THERE GOES THE WOMEN'S CHAMPION!"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Thank god for this forum. It's the only way I can cope with watching this shit these days, knowing that around the world there's thousands of other people suffering in exactly the same way.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Mr. Fluffykins said:


> The theme that was playing is Alicia Fox's theme. They play it whenever a diva is shown walking to the ring backstage


I thought it was AJ's old theme.

All the Diva themes are terrible. Except AJ's. Well, hers is bad, but it's gotten stuck in my head.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



zxLegionxz said:


> and he looks more build than the WWE Champ very sad really....


Because you love ogling big muscly men covered in baby oil?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Goddamnit, Layla on commentary.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why the fuck is Layla on commentary for every divas match? She sucks anyway


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

...More Layla commentary. But why though?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh jesus, Layla is on commentary.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Smackdown gets higher ratings than Destination Truth or Ghost Hunters on SyFy? I call bullshit.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Andrew Goldstein:



> With Punk and Vince on deck, we're about to see a spot fest... a liver spot fest.


:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Layla looks like she wants the D and I will give it to her


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I thought it was AJ's old theme.


it was


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


>


:lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToxieDogg said:


> Thank god for this forum. It's the only way I can cope with watching this shit these days, knowing that around the world there's thousands of other people suffering in exactly the same way.


I've been enjoying the wrestling tonight, if it's any consolation. And the white trunks. And the inter-tag-team-snuggles.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wonder if Vince has ever been randomly called in by the white coats and asked to pee.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I thought it was AJ's old theme.


 You're right, it was.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I've always liked Eve's outfit. Just the right mixture of sparkly and S&M.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This music :lmao


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

JBL always moves away and looks awkwardly when Layla is nearby, as if he's afraid of beeing bitten.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kaitlyn's theme is so so awful lol.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow, Kaitlyn has changed music like 3 times.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

thicker than a snicker, gawd damn!!! kaytilyn


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*And they put Layla back on commentary again. :lmao this fucking company*


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

more Layla & JBL bickering coming. Not complaining it was cool last time


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I think her theme is worse than Barrets.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

They're allowing Kaitlyn to wrestle on the live show? Strap in kids, this won't be pretty.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lol Layla's accent, the fuck is that?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Jesus christ Kaitlin-Pick a hair color and stick with it.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I mark for Eves music.

No lie. And I am straight. And I do usually like good music.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Layla is the type of gal you would bang the living hell out of then kick out of the house.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Layla, NEVER EVER TALK. Just stay hot.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

my mistake on it being alicia fox's


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

They don't even try with the divas music. And Layla should just be a full time commentator.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Won't be surprised if the chick who attacked Kaitlyn was dumbfuck AJ in a wig.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lex Luger coaching the divas


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I thought it was AJ's old theme.
> 
> All the Diva themes are terrible. Except AJ's. Well, hers is bad, but it's gotten stuck in my head.


The thing about that AJ's current song is that I'm a big fan of the musician who sings that song...but that song is like motherfucking crack. And not necessarily in the good way.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

botched fucking rack right there...


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm just not into kaitlyn...idk why...would rather natalya be up there really... Eve tho<3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

SWEEP THE LEG!


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Torture Rack in 2012?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> I've been enjoying the wrestling tonight, if it's any consolation. And the white trunks. And the inter-tag-team-snuggles.


I'm glad someone has. Asides from the odd 5 minutes here and there, it's been making me start to lose the will to live.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12*

torture crack


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12*



Headliner said:


> They don't even try with the divas music. And Layla should just be a full time commentator.


Dear God no.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Anybody thinks Vince likes erotic asphyxiation?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Life is too short for women's wrestling.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL That guy yelling "You're a hoshi".


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12*



Amber B said:


> Won't be surprised if the chick who attacked Kaitlyn was dumbfuck AJ in a wig.


I'm too busy laughing to Photoshop a blond wig on Tattoo right now. But I would. I would.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Man if the outside of her boot is so heavily taped, I wonder how taped up her actual foot is....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12*

Houston 20, Jets 7 4 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ziggler Mark said:


> botched fucking rack right there...


Blame the surgeon.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Torture rack with an injured foot..........


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kaitlyn channelling her inner Ezekial Johnson.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

You know, Layla's good looking and all, but why do they insist on sticking her at the commentary desk? Just why?

Edit: A divas match that didn't end with a rollup, but a submission. They've really been thinking back there.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

and not a single fuck was given that day


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

honestly, Layla was solid on commentary tonight


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12*



SP103 said:


> Houston 20, Jets 7 4 minutes left in the 3rd.


Jets are done, #1 CB and WR out? Not even Tebow can save that


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What was that about Eve? My drunk mind might be going nutty, but was that a go eve or a fuck eve? /hopefulthinking


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Dear God no.


I agree. She's awful. But they act like they can't do anything else with her. Make her a special ref, do backstage segments. Something.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm from the UK myself, but Layla's accent and delivery of her lines is winding me right the fuck up...get her off commentary. fpalm


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Do any of you ever listen to BBC or have you ever spoken to a British person? Why does that accent bother you so much?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12*



NikkiSixx said:


> I'm too busy laughing to Photoshop a blond wig on Tattoo right now. But I would. I would.


Do it! Do it! :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

DAT ACTING


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ANGRY LAYLA IS ANGRY.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Another colossal divas entounter for the ages... Truly a classic 

:bubbles


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I want Kaitlyn


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Don't know if watching WWE, or Porn. Orgasming to a submission move.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow, that leg lock by Even actually looked pretty good.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Theres a chance of Punk not finish the show looking weak? like last's weeks?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



kobra860 said:


> Blame the surgeon.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zXDo4dL7SU


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12*



NikkiSixx said:


> I'm too busy laughing to Photoshop a blond wig on Tattoo right now. But I would. I would.


im bored enough, i just might do it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*












KAITLYN JUST GOT MIR'D


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL

that was a heel hook, a jiu jitsu move used in MMA which affects the knee, not the ankle

Eve is a jiu jitsu blue belt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Layla put so much effort into that push and Eve didn't even fall.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I am enjoying this. It's a Women's Championship story -- ABOUT THE CHAMPIONSHIP. And just soapy enough that I hope one day Layla will push Eve into a pool at a cocktail party, like Dynasty. . .


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Too much weave on Layla.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lesbian kiss or GTFO.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

CATFIGHT!

Oh my GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is it time for the main event yet?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



TheKaiser said:


> Do any of you ever listen to BBC or have you ever spoken to a British person? Why does that accent bother you so much?


I am a british person, her voice is fucking annoying..


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> Kaitlyn channelling her inner Ezekial Johnson.


:connery:connery:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lol why is Josh even in this company? Should follow Grish and Coachman to ESPN


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Are Randall's thumbs evolved enough to use twitter?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

the submission eve used (heel hook, a jiu jitsu move):


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I preferred Josh Matthews when he was trying to save Tim White.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I don't care what any of you say, i wanted to see heel Kelly Kelly. Would've brought some much needed comedy to the Divas division.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The writers are being lazt with this diva storyline. They keep mentioning the video of the attacker. Make a viedo and show the video already!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bullshit. Randy only communicates via spaghetti-O's.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*Was the champion just in a match to see who would face Eve? *


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



wkdsoul said:


> I am a british person, her voice is fucking annoying..


No it isn't?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



oMonstro said:


> Theres a chance of Punk not finish the show looking weak? like last's weeks?


He is a pussy heel.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LMAO at the thread title. It was suspect for Cena to talk about another man's nipples.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The WWE would be better off just turning the Divas division into a porno division.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That's it eve represent BJJ!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

When is Josh Matthews getting his shot at the Diva's Championship? He wears more make-up, jewelry, and hair product than any of the divas.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Do the owners of Twitter give Vince a sloppy blowjob on a nightly basis?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Crowd was loud even for a Diva's match, what the hell's going on?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



wkdsoul said:


> I am a british person, her voice is fucking annoying..


Sure it's a mix of an American accent and British but it doesn't bother me a bit. I think peoe need to leave their shells and actually get out into the world.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The attacker will be revealed...."I DID IT FOR DA COCK"


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Aid180 said:


> When is Josh Matthews getting his shot at the Diva's Championship? He wears more make-up, jewelry, and hair product than any of the divas.


Harvey Wippleman won it, so why not!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Crowd was loud even for a Diva's match, what the hell's going on?


It was a decent match. Not as decent as you'd get with actualfax women's wrestlers, but it'll do until the little Del-Reylettes get promoted to the main shows.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Too much weave on Layla.


Don't most of the Divas have weaves?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



SandyRavage said:


> The attacker will be revealed...."I DID IT FOR DA COCK"


lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Bullshit. Randy only communicates via spaghetti-O's.


LOL. 

I guess Alphabet soup contains too many vowels.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Orton's not the type to use any social media. He's too impatient and don't give enough fucks for that.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Here comes the main event


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kaitlyn tapes her ankle over her boot, huh? I'm sorry, but that's just stupidly hilarious. 

Raw is frustrating. There's been two matches I really enjoyed tonight but the show is so up and down entertainment-wise. I wish they could fill 3 hours with a bit more consistency.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That was actually the biggest reaction Layla got in a long time.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



TheKaiser said:


> Sure it's a mix of an American accent and British but it doesn't bother me a bit. I think peoe need to leave their shells and actually get out into the world.


If all the women in the outside world sound like Layla and Vickie Guerrero, then I'll just stay in my shell listening to porn stars on the internet, thanks.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

John cena - fuck off


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Schillens has to make that play


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So Raw went from being absolute and utter piss last week to being literally a Quality roller coaster this week. maybe next weeks show will actually be bearable all the way through!..... who am i kidding


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Jesus, this match is gonna quick aint it?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Breast Cancer Doesn't Give 2 Fucks would be better.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Harvey Wippleman Wikipedia:

*Championships and accomplishments
*
Continental Wrestling Federation - Junior Heavyweight Championship (1 time)
World Wrestling Federation - WWF Women's Championship (1 time)

:cool2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck. I'm a huge supporter of the breast cancer movement but WWE makes you hate EVERYTHING with the way they shove stuff down people's throats.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow so they went from anti bullying to this breast cancer crap


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Aberdeen Washington....AW?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Poor Daniel Bryan.

G.O.A.T Face, more like.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Hey Breast Cancer-Did you know John Cena is fighting you?

Breast Cancer-
"Oh god. OK I'll slow down, just get that shit off Cena please, my rep is bad enough"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

O's scored again  This doesn't make me feel any better about the ME coming up.

D-Bry


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

kane please chokeslam larry and his wife


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

DANIEL AND LARRY :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ME!?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Does Larry's wife's face even move?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Horse face


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Larry King's wife just buried the IWC


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Hahahaha she called Daniel Bryan a troll


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Quite bad.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I love Daniel Bryan, future GOAT :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'll try to be serious here... my mother is a cancer survivor. I appreciate the sentiment. I don't appreciate the feel that the WWE is using this as something for PR in some sense. Good cause, but I just can't trust that the cause is the reason the WWE is doing this. Sad and I wish I didn't think that but it is what it is.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

damn Bryan got humilated


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Dat moustache twirl!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Did he just call Daniel Bryan by the name of his home town?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bryan is great. That is all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Do part of the portions of the pink shirts that sell atleast go to the Susan G Koman foundation thing?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



kobra860 said:


> Don't most of the Divas have weaves?


Yeah but there's a right way to wear it. Layla wears it horribly. You can't just have 20 inches of extra fake hair hanging on your shoulder looking like a damn shawl.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

15 minutes to go and the intros for the main event haven't even started yet...


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

LMAO froot roll up.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh god, line of the night right there.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"I slept under 1 bridge!"


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:buried


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL MORE KANE AND DBRY :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Oh, great. You scared off Larry King."

I WANT THEM TO DO EVERYTHING TOGETHER FOREVER.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao :lmao Jesus, Bryan is so goddamn good.

They're BOTH just the best. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kane is brilliant XD


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

...like some slapped you in the face with a fruit roll up. 

I thought it was skeletore. KANE FTW


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This 'I'm the tag team champions!' joke has just about had a mudhole stomped into it and walked dry now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

A fruit roll up!? :lmao

Skeletor! :lmao


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ok Kane officially owns all


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Best... line.. ever!


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Skeletor? LMAO


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao Skeletor.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

dat 'stache twirl :lmao

fruit roll-up! dead on :lmao

great segment


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fucking marking for Skeletor!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LMFAOOOOO 

Kane is awesome


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck, Kane is amazing!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"Someone slapped you with a Fruit Rollup! "

"That wasn't skelletor"? 

Oh my fucking god-I'm now OK with this Raw.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Horrible jokes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That shirt :no:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How come we haven't seen the doc in a few weeks? BD nad Kane are still arguing and no doc to be found.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Skeletor. LMAO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

BASTARD!


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

unreal :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

fruit rollup ftw

oh great you scared off larry king


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

either McMahon turns heel, or Brock shows up and kills McMahon. Either way, the end of this show needs to contain something explosive.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And now I have to watch Paul Heyman and Bouncing Lesnarized Punk. I can't. . .


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I really love Punk's shirt. Hate on me.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

God damn. Daniel Bryan is such a great character.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lool @ CM Punk's terrible shadow boxing


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fruit Roll up and Skeletor for FTW.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I really love Punk's shirt. Hate on me.


I hated it at first, but it's really growing on me


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Team Hell No are the GOATS!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh god.. do I really want to know how the show ends?

Also, Bryan and Kane = fucking great.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bryan and Kane... best things in the WWE right now. God that was brilliant!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*It looks like it would cause Larry King's wife pain if she had to laugh. *


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AnalBleeding said:


> lool @ CM Punk's terrible shadow boxing


I bet you think Cena looks like a world class boxer when he does.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk putting Vince in a "_Vegetative State_".

Am I right World Heavyweight Champion Kane fans?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I called it!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I really love Punk's shirt. Hate on me.


Yeah, I think it looks decent. Certainly not horrible.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Daniel Bryan's character is amazing!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AnalBleeding said:


> lool @ CM Punk's terrible shadow boxing


It's kinda funny how he has to psyche himself up to face a 67 year old man.


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

If this ends with Ryback coming out and doing something, I will be extremely disappointed. I don't even care what he does. This is not a program that he belongs in.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



MikeChase27 said:


> I bet you think Cena looks like a world class boxer when he does.


Not a chance... CM Punk would wreck Cena, since he actually trains in MMA.... but still, that shadow boxing was sub par.

either way, Lesnar and Del Rio are the toughest guys on the WWE roster


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk would be the type of guy in a fight who would stick you with a hypodermic needle.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Pego61 said:


> If this ends with Ryback coming out and doing something, I will be extremely disappointed. I don't even care what he does. This is not a program that he belongs in.


I'll share the poncho with you so we don't get Ryback sweat & froth on us, when he is inevitably dragged out.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lol if Ryback saves McMahon, what a fucking disappointment that would be.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Duke Droese said:


> Yeah, I think it looks decent. Certainly not horrible.


Yet, if Cena wore it, it would be horrible, right?


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I like Punks shirt. I think I might buy it :O

Also:

Punk vs. Rock. Vs. Stone Cold. Vs Cena at wrestlemania. Mark it. *troll*


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> I'll share the poncho with you so we don't get Ryback sweat & froth on us, when he is inevitably dragged out.


Is there room for another one?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Punk would be the type of guy in a fight who would stick you with a hypodermic needle.


Well at least you know you wouldn't be drugged afterwards.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Calling it now... Ryback saves McMahon... Lesnar comes back and takes out Ryback.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> Is there room for another one?


We're all good friends. We can scooch in.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToxieDogg said:


> This 'I'm the tag team champions!' joke has just about had a mudhole stomped into it and walked dry now.


That's the WWE of the last several years. Take something that's subtlety over and then drill it into the fucking ground. 

You know it's bad because realistically they've only been teaming for about a month, and yet it feels like a god damn eternity.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AnalBleeding said:


> Not a chance... CM Punk would wreck Cena, since he actually trains in MMA.... but still, that shadow boxing was sub par.
> 
> either way, Lesnar and Del Rio are the toughest guys on the WWE roster


Outside of Lesnar I think Del Rio would fuck up everyone on the roster.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So did I miss something or did Vince already address the state of the WWE? :S


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ToddTheBod said:


> Punk putting Vince in a "_Vegetative State_".
> 
> Am I right World Heavyweight Champion Kane fans?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> Punk would be the type of guy in a fight who would stick you with a hypodermic needle.


I love these random ass thoughts :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So who saves Vince? Cena, Ryback or AJ calling off the match?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That Here Comes the Boom movie looks so dumb.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why does everyone ASSUME Ryback is against Punk?


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He looks like a fruity pebble...Why did they do that to him?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AnalBleeding said:


> Lesnar comes back and takes out Ryback.


Would be better if it were Ambrose.

:cool2


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback saves McMahon, takes out Punk, goes after Heyman... Lesnar comes out and saves Punk and Heyman


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh great another recap


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Pego61 said:


> If this ends with Ryback coming out and doing something, I will be extremely disappointed. I don't even care what he does. This is not a program that he belongs in.


Unfortunately the odds of this happening are alot higher than what people are actually hoping for. I doubt we'll see Brock, and I seriously doubt Vince turns heel. 

I seriously expect Ryback to make the save, and the show ends with Punk running from him again. 

Also, 32nd replay of Punk slapping Vince.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> If this ends with Ryback coming out and doing something, I will be extremely disappointed.


Please not. Please, everything, but not Ryback! Come on! :sad:

(The hints say something different. PLEASE HINTS BE REALLY HINTS NOT MY IMAGINATION!)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Disrespect
Fruit Roll Up
Carrying Micheal Cole
Skelator
Twitter


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Don't know how, but Vince will somehow find a way to embarrass Paul.

I'm calling it now. The show will end with Vince knocking out Paul Heyman... while he's wearing a diaper.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bryan and Kane amuse me. I appreciate the fact they're on this show, especially as there isn't much else amusing happening with the rest of the roster, promo-wise. It would be nice to hear the midcard crowd speak once in a while.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Duke Droese said:


>


Just "slap" Vince's face in place.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This show is fucking awful


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm loaded enough right now that anything will be great... let's do this!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Jesus christ. I felt that.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

damn Punk goin ham


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How dare punk attacks Vince from behind.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AngryPhil said:


> This show is fucking awful


I disagree.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback on the way..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AngryPhil said:


> This show is fucking awful


You Angry, Phil?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

He's attacking the CEO of the WWE! This is unprecedented! This is disgusting!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Heyman holds that title like he's sleeping with it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Gotta love WWE. 

Other jobs: Swearing at the boss gets you possibly fired.
WWE: Nearly murdering the boss makes you the man.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



genocide_cutter said:


> How dare punk attacks Vince from behind.


We all know Vince likes that way.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince earning his money with this beating he's receiving lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12*



Amber B said:


> Do it! Do it! :lmao


I think the fact that it's a terrible Photoshop job adds to the charm (I probably should've thought of the idea 3 glasses of wine ago):


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I just love Punk's oddly feminine legs.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Super Vince :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I really missed JBL on commentary and JR. Glad they're back.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

theyre both in the ring...why didnt the ref ring the bell?


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yes the 67 year old took down the WWE champ

Jesus


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince sells better then half his talent.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It would be fucking awesome if punk bladed. Just awesome.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince's punches hahahahah


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I CALL IT AWESOME! THAT'S WHAT I CALL IT!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is 60 something Vince really wrestling?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So...bell ring?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I am glad to see this match and some lame excuss by Vince to get out of it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> I just love Punk's oddly feminine legs.


Who's got better lady-legs, Punk or Rhodes?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

There better be a swerve.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The fuck did he say?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Mark out for anaconda vice or stunner by Punk!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

WHAT A MANEUVER!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao at Punk mocking Vince.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk earning dat respect by beating up pensioners.


----------



## DKAJC (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Did anyone else notice the blood on Vince's ear after Punk's kick? Talk about a stiff kick.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12*



NikkiSixx said:


> I think the fact that it's a terrible Photoshop job adds to the charm (I probably should've thought of the idea 3 glasses of wine ago):


*:lmao holy hell that's awesome!*


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What did punk say on the mic? lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao

that was fucking great


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cue John Cena.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

LOL, "WHAT A MANEUVER!"


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Best moment all night. Easily.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

They spilled his Sugar free RedBull!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao 

Whhhattttaaaa manuver


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

"You wish you were me right now, huh?" 

Charming as ever, Punkers. JR dreams of this regularly.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



AnalBleeding said:


> Not a chance... CM Punk would wreck Cena, since he actually trains in MMA.... but still, that shadow boxing was sub par.
> 
> either way, Lesnar and Del Rio are the toughest guys on the WWE roster


I think swagger would have his way with del rio


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

WHAT A MANUEVER! lol.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol, did anybody else hear JR chuckle with the "you wish you were me right now don't you?"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince is so crazy. If someone broke into his house, he'd probably fight them before he calls the police.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yeah, I have no doubt this match was a response to the reports that said Vince looked old and sickly. I bet he makes himself look strong before he loses.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince bleeding


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince is busted open!!!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk can really make anyone he goes up against look good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

VINCE BLADED


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Damn Vince is bleeding already
also, dat table dive


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao

what are we watching?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It's on now!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

McMahon is the craziest almost 70 year old in history.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Jesus this is so Austin/Vince like.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince is fucking nuts. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What was that? :lmao


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk is frickin awesome. That line was hilarious. Sucks he has to sell this horrible shit from vince. Reminds me of Orton taking punches from Shane.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Use the water bottle! It's super effective!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yes this makes the wwe champion look great.....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ohh jesus 
what is it with WWE obsession with putting 60 year olds over their WWE champions ugh >_>


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

No better way to make the champ look like a bitch


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*someone needs to put Vince's eye back in it's socket.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Wow. 

Vince just earned everyone's respect.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince stabbing Punk with a mic


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince is shooting on Punk. They'll both be bleeding in a second.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk selling for Vince!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So who's going to run in to save Punk?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

IS VINCE WEARING MMA GLOVES? :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So is this a street fight?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vinny Mac going ape shit!!!


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince owning this match


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The WWE champion is getting his BEAT by a non-wrestling character... in his late 60's.

DAT TITLE PRESTIGE


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

YOU PUT THAT KENDO STICK BACK RIGHT NOW. NOBODY WANTS THAT.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk openly hates kendo sticks...this should end well


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol Vince in MMA gloves.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Isn't his wife trying to win an election?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Does Vince think this is going to make his talent be able to draw money!?!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince is awesome


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Jon Jones said:


> IS VINCE WEARING MMA GLOVES? :lmao


BROCK GAVE THEM TO HIM!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Really..............................................


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why is he holding the stick backwards?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ugh Vince's eye...
Punk looking like a bitch...again. Dat title reign.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Well of course he is running! He has a weapon! Duh!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cena will come out...


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback/Cena to throw him in the ring


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The WWE Champion just ran from a 70 year old man. You have to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

A guy in his late 60's beating the champion. Inster facepalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Punk openly hates kendo sticks...this should end well


Who can blame him-They are real and they hurt.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Vinnie Mac is a BEAST

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

k here comes lesnar


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

inb4Ryback


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

A 67 year old man just beat the shit out of the WWE Champion.:lmao


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Even Vince thinks his champion is a joke. :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

punk is afraid of a 67 year old man, but we're expected to believe that he's not afraid of anything when he climbs into HIAC against cena in 3 weeks? :bosh


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

this is fucking awesome


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is fast going stupid...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

A 67 year old man is being made to look more dangerous than the WWE champion.....this company


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Like I said this Show is fucking awful


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:


> The WWE Champion just ran from a 70 year old man. You have to be fucking kidding me.


A 70 year old that will fire your ass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So what's worse? The WWE Champion getting bitched out by Lawler or McMahon?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince really wanted to prove wrong those internet reports. LOL at him making the WWE champ look like a bitch.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Heyman is dead from a slap


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Heyman hasn't moved since the slap. PUNK GET THE SLEDGEHAMMER


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Mainboy said:


> A guy in his late 60's beating the champion. Inster facepalm


And it's getting an "This is Awesome" chant.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

shit is about to get real!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kendo war!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is amazing for so many reasons......


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Is Vince finally gonna smash that shitty spinner belt? :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

How many Kendo Sticks do they keep under that ring?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is some serious Last Samurai shit about to go down here.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Arcade said:


> A 70 year old that will fire your ass.


What's your point?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

this match hasnt even started....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Yesss! Punk begging AHAHAHA


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk getting OUT Kendo'd by Vince.

LOW BLOW BY GAWD!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

What the hell are they doing, lawd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm calling it right now. In 20 years, Punk will marry a McMahon grand daughter and own the company.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is just terrible. TURRIBUL.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

moty contender right here


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao dat camera shake


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk's face :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Queue Ryback


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> So what's worse? The WWE Champion getting bitched out by Lawler or McMahon?


This:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

RYBACK. Fuck them.:lmao


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Lol this is Vince's way of humbling Punk.

Never saw someone's jets get cooled so motherfucking fast.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

oh, here we go...big hungry?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

bah gawd its batista


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

O for fuck sake...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is either awesome or horrific and I'm not sure which. But it doesn't matter 'cause I'm oddly entertained by it all.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

SHORYUKEN!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

ugh


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

no. no. why.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This match is better than I thought it would be


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Man this is awesome!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

RYBACKKKKK


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck off, Ryback.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Oh fuckin christ on a cracker. And Heyman is still knocked out. And Cena was drawing with Jeff Hardy backstage.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck!!!

What an awful ending


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is making Punk look so weak.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

RYBACK!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck Off Cena and fuck off ryback


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback raping the Champ.

:lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback. Cena. I hate everything right now. And I don't really dislike Cena. But I hate him right now.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

please lesnar


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I don't care if Punk is getting destroyed here, seeing Ryback get a huge ovation is fucking awesome.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ugh. I'm already over Ryback.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

come on now..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck... this... company. Even drunk this isn't good.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Big Hungry....christ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This is so embarrassing for Punk.
Dat tourbus.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback vs Punk at HIC


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So they let the WWE Champion look strong against the World Heavyweight Champion, Orton, and then let a 60 year old beat him up for 10 minutes?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



NikkiSixx said:


> This:


You are the fucking BEST. :lmao


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The crowd went apeshit For that whole transaction wow


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Bunch of haters on here. RYBACK is legit!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback Please


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk just hit a fan!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

BEST RAW IN A LOOOOOONG TIME! IT WAS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Well that was under whelming. Very disjointedness with the show tonight. Probably has a lot to do with how high my hopes were with the whole "state of the WWE address".


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

idk why this is upsetting people?


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm done with the WWE.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

They're getting really desperate now.

Without Punk, Bryan and Vince, this show would've been a train-wreck.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Triple threat then?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It had the potential to be awesome... the WWE fucking flushes it all down the toilet yet again. What the hell are they fucking smoking.

Course... like someone said, seems like those watching WWE love being bent over by their boss now. Cheering this "yay authority" crap... man, what happened to WWE fans? Too much beer with Austin?


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck y'all, I enjoyed that shit thoroughly. It's #THERYBACK sonnnnnnn!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Rybum a title contender?










fuck off with that


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Did he just elbow a fan??? Punk is the greatest thing to happen to my TV!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that crowd went nuts after ryback clotheslined punk holy fuck


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince saving his company by burying the internet GOD.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I checked out after the first 20 minutes. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lmao :lmao

Punk's Credibility as a 323 Day Champ?

Feed. Me. More.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That was a hot crowd in the last segment. Fantastic. 

:lol at someone stealing the WWE title from Punk and Punk beating it out of his hands and security coming in.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This show...


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk gonna job to failback at ppv.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I shouldn't be, but I'm actually surprised with how the WWE responded to their lowest rating in however many years. Truly awful stuff.

God save CM Punk.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



kanefan08 said:


> Bunch of haters on here. RYBACK is legit!


Ryback sucks.


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



MikeChase27 said:


> I'm done with the WWE.


see you next week:cheer


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That was pretty sweet, I enjoyed it. I love CM Punk and Ryback so while it'll probably be a triple threat, one of those two ought to win over CenA.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that was a great segment between Vince and Punk until Ryback came out and ruined it, and then Mr. Fruity Pebbles also to the rescue.. can't they see how much better the show is when they don't force certain people into everything?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I really want to like Punks character. I consider myself a huge Punk fan. But he's just a bitch, and it's pissing me off. The writers are doing well.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> This is so embarrassing for Punk.
> Dat tourbus.


How you seen his new DVD? He said he didn't come back for the money or perks. What are your thoughts on this and the DVD on a whole if you've seen it?


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

A one-armed man or a guy who will probably end your career with a sloppy move. Tough decision.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Better, not great, but better. Keep it up WWE!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Hilarious, FUCKING HILARIOUS! Way to bury your product Vince, even though it was shite before. :lol

Too funny.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Today marks the biggest mass suicide in history as thousands of CM Punk fans shoot themselves simultaneously.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm a big punk mark but I gotta ask myself what the hell went thru punk's head when he agreed to this shit, in the DVD he talks about putting his feet down when it came to character decision, booking and how he was wrote, but it seems like he is just happy to be this chickenshit cowardly heel number 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999 and being a complete sellout...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> that crowd went nuts after ryback clotheslined punk holy fuck


*

Yeah they did. They loved it.... and so did I! :mark:*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm going to go cry and wipe the Ryback sweat off my screen.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

well, at least this ensures that punk will retain at a Triple Threat in HIAC. there's no way they would let him look this week if they weren't going to make him shock the world. Possibly with Ryback turning out to be him and Heymans accomplice?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Man that last 10 minutes was fucking amazing! :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm pissed Ryback is over....but god damn is he over.

RAW was pretty shitty outside of the tag matches and Team Hell No. McMahon/Punk was good until Ryback


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Not seen the crowd so intense after a clothesline in a long time. Whatever Ryback is doing, it's working with the casuals.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I enjoyed this show and really liked the main. I reviewed the show here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/10/wwe-monday-night-raw-1082012-review.html


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That ending was amazing. I'm actually interested in Punk as a heel for once. Ryback has completely won me over asa a fan


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk just elbowed that fan in the face then punched him.... :banned:


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Ryback is not over, ANYBODY couldve came out at that moment including Cena and they'd get a big pop for attacking Punk at that moment and saving Vince.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Every Tuesday morning (as it's now 4.15am in the UK) I ask myself 'Why am I still sitting up so late to watch this complete and utter horseshit that hardly ever fails to disappoint me these days?'

That being said, see you all again next week, same time, same place.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Man, this show was just awesome. Never thought I'd see Vinny Mac beat the shit out of any Main Eventer, much less the WWE Champion in an actual match. :bron


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> well, at least this ensures that punk will retain at a Triple Threat in HIAC. there's no way they would let him look this week if they weren't going to make him shock the world. Possibly with Ryback turning out to be him and Heymans accomplice?


Or Ryback becomes the WWE Champ.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Can we not just fast forward six months when everyone is sick of Ryback?


----------



## Mr. Carney (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

CM Punk unloading on a fan in the crowd lmfaooo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

This really is WCW 2.0... we would only be so lucky this joke is cancelled. I wish I had what Vince is amoking to think this shit is good. Gin certainly isn't it... I'm seeing fucking rainbows and I still can't swallow this bulsiht.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

So lets say Punk picks Ryback. Cena has been bitching and moaning that Punk is supposed to get respect by facing him. So if punk faces Ryback and wins Punk still gets no respect and this awful storyline continues until Cena wins?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that was awful from a punk fan perspective

Got bitched out superhard


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Goddamnit, you whiny cunts. This was the best Raw in a very long time and you still wanna complain about everything.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince looks like he's the next one to have a heart attack.

Did no one learn from Lawler?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Really enjoyed that last 20 minutes. God damn I marked out when Ryback came out and had Punk up for the finisher


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

People are acting like CM Punk got buried into oblivion.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Haven't watched Raw in a few months. Just watched the main event. Think I might start watching again. Ryback is fucking great. CM Punk looks like a massive badass now too with his bald head and Triple H beard.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Duke Droese said:


> Can we not just fast forward six months when everyone is sick of Ryback?


6 months? I give it 6 weeks tops.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Off topic but I'll be on ggpo playing kof 98. join me genocide_cuttah


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



razzathereaver said:


> Goddamnit, you whiny cunts. This was the best Raw in a very long time and you still wanna complain about everything.


I pity your opinion if that's it.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

that was cool ending


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Duke Droese said:


> Can we not just fast forward six months when everyone is sick of Ryback?


Let us pray it happens before he really copies Goldberg and injures a much better wrestler.

Well, aside from Ryback, it was an excellent show. The wrestling was, anyway.


----------



## AGM2588 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Omg you all are so hard to please, very good raw.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I can't remember the last time someone actually ran from Vince McMahon.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Annihilus said:


> Ryback is not over, ANYBODY couldve came out at that moment including Cena and they'd get a big pop for attacking Punk at that moment and saving Vince.


Oh get the fuck out of here you tool. Ryback is over as fuck and you're mad. 

Cannot believe how quickly he's rising though. I wonder what Punk is gonna pick, if he picks Cena it makes him look scare of Ryback, probably gonna be a triple threat. Also helps take the load off Cena.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



razzathereaver said:


> Goddamnit, you whiny cunts. This was the best Raw in a very long time and you still wanna complain about everything.


WAAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



KuritaDavion said:


> Or Ryback becomes the WWE Champ.


.... that's not even funny man. (N)


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Joseph92 said:


> So lets say Punk picks Ryback. Cena has been bitching and moaning that Punk is supposed to get respect by facing him. So if punk faces Ryback and wins Punk still gets no respect and this awful storyline continues until Cena wins?


pretty much, which is actually what will happen


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ether said:


> I'm pissed Ryback is over....but god damn is he over.


No he isnt. The crowd was hot because of Punk's heel work and his match with Vince. anybody, literally ANYBODY could've came out and gotten a massive pop at that moment. Nobody was chanting for Ryback to come out prior to that, if anything they were chanting for Cena to come make the save.

The crowd was ready to pop for anybody attacking Punk because he did such a good job of getting the crowd to hate him by beating up a 60 year old man in a cowardly heel way. Doink the Clown would've gotten the same pop if he attacked punk in that moment.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Anyone else see Punk punch Dean Ambrose in the face while he was standing in the audience


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Annihilus said:


> Ryback is not over, ANYBODY couldve came out at that moment including Cena and they'd get a big pop for attacking Punk at that moment and saving Vince.


Lol ok, you should have heard the crowd chant "feed me more" in his fight against P and E.

Show stealers:
Team Freindship
Ryback
Vince

Good:
Punk
Ziggler
Cena
ADR
Antonio
Wade
Rey

could be better:
Cara
Brodus
R-Truth
Miz
Tensai
Show

God Damn why is this on my tv:
Eve Match
Lil Jimmy.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Cuz Ryback is the god.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



razzathereaver said:


> Goddamnit, you whiny cunts. This was the best Raw in a very long time and you still wanna complain about everything.


You're giving them too much credit. It was ok.

This whole Vince McMahon being pissed off and want changes thing isn't having an immediate effect. Things are still the same. We'll see what happens. Vince/Punk could be good.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



RatedR10 said:


> I can't remember the last time someone actually ran from Vince McMahon.


This afternoon and his name was Brian.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Catsaregreat said:


> Anyone else see Punk punch Dean Ambrose in the face while he was standing in the audience


Don't tease.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why the hate for Ryback?

I'm not his biggest fan but I must admit I got a bit excited when he and Punk collided for the first time and he hit that clothesline on him. The people in attendance went nuts too, surely as a wrestling fan, you must feel some excitement when even the casuals are going crazy in the main event like that. It seems like anyone the casuals like, people on this forum hate, with the exception of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Setting up the 3 way at HIAC. Makes sense as Cena certainly can't go 100% seeing he can't lift his arm still.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I mean, Vince could just get Punk to lose the belt against Cena or anyone in that matter but no... he would rather make him look like the joke he already is.

Way to protect you champ Vince! :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> How you seen his new DVD? He said he didn't come back for the money or perks. What are your thoughts on this and the DVD on a whole if you've seen it?


I didn't believe him at all. He shut his mouth about the fuckery of WWE once he got what he wanted which was a long title reign, a pay raise and first class travel. The proof is in the pudding with the fuckery he's been putting up with since last Summer after he signed his new deal.
The DVD was good but not great only because I've heard his story before.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fuck me am I the only one who loved this RAW?

Great crowd, best since the RAW after WM and some solid matches with the main event being enjoyable.

Also, Punk hitting a fan on live TV, coupled with Vince being bust open and being aggressive has hopefully shat on Linda's campaign.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



ShaggyK said:


> 6 months? I give it 6 weeks tops.


How bout next Raw? he should not be in the main event picture yet... but Cena got hurt, they have no other person ready and they are forced to feed someone that has no business in the ME into the picutre. This is the panicked, chaotic and insane fuckery of the WWE now. They have lost the magical touch with wrestling. They just don't understand the basics anymore.

And really... the camera shaking... considering I've seen crowds more raucous than that, I don't see why suddenly that would make the camera shake unless a fan beat the cameraman. Are they starting to rig everything now?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I like how they're not allowing Punk and Ryback to square off, being cock teases, making everyone want to see it happen even more.


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm a HUGE CM Punk fan, and I thought that last segment was great. You guys take this shit too seriously.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

only saw about the last 10 minutes of Raw. all i can say is what the fuck? 70 year old man beating up the WWE champ. last week he jobbed to a chokeslam. next week he's going to be losing to Droz.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

still laughing over the Skeletor comment. <3 Kane.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I don't even really mind the Ryback booking. It's premature, but whatever, that's WWE. It's a good gimmick. The problem is that there was only three segments worth watching in a three hour show. The rest was absolute dreck.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Annihilus said:


> No he isnt. The crowd was hot because of Punk's heel work and his match with Vince. anybody, literally ANYBODY could've came out and gotten a massive pop at that moment. Not because they're over but because Punk did such a good job of getting the crowd to hate him, that whoever attacked him and saved Vince would get a big reaction.


Dude, why are you in denial about Ryback being over? I mean I don't care for him either but anyone can see that he gets huge pops from the crowd.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> Why the hate for Ryback?
> 
> I'm not his biggest fan but I must admit I got a bit excited when he and Punk collided for the first time and he hit that clothesline on him. The people in attendance went nuts too, surely as a wrestling fan, you must feel some excitement when even the casuals are going crazy in the main event like that. It seems like anyone the casuals like, people on this forum hate, with the exception of Daniel Bryan.


I felt myself cringing, I can't believe this guy is actually over.

Although, people in denial are worse. Face it, he's over. You'll have to wait until they go to New York or something for your GOLDDDDBERG GOLDDDDDBERG chants now


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Time to give Ryback the belt hes gonna put the ''RY'' in ''RYtings''


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Annihilus said:


> No he isnt. The crowd was hot because of Punk's heel work and his match with Vince. anybody, literally ANYBODY could've came out and gotten a massive pop at that moment. Not because they're over but because Punk did such a good job of getting the crowd to hate him, that whoever attacked him and saved Vince would get a big reaction.


Did you not see the opening match tonight? The fans were eating Ryback up.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> WAAAAAAHHHHH!


And that's exactly what nigh-everyone here is doing.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That was awesome, Punk is so good. There's nothing else i can say to the depressing people here that i haven't said already, some people are just plain negative.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> I like how they're not allowing Punk and Ryback to square off, being cock teases, making everyone want to see it happen even more.


It's the sort of thing the WWE used to be brilliant at, they held off for 2 weeks before they actually came into contact and you saw how nuts the crowd went at just a fucking clothesline.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince just confirmed the WWE title means squat atm yet it was him who probably gave the go ahead for Punk to be champion in the first place.

Poetic justice? :vince


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> still laughing over the Skeletor comment. <3 Kane.


Comparing Larry King to skeletor is such an old joke.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> Dude, why are you in denial about Ryback being over? I mean I don't care for him either but anyone can see that he gets huge pops from the crowd.


Honestly it differs week to week. He is over, but he isn't THAT over. Punk had something to do with it... but Ryback isn't ME. It's actually embarassing that he is being pushed this fast and clearly not at that level... shows how fucked the WWE is right now.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*










Vince's face when Punk got in a confrontation with the fan.

He recovered pretty well to be fair.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Ether said:


> I felt myself cringing, I can't believe this guy is actually over.
> 
> Although, people in denial are worse. Face it, he's over. You'll have to wait until they go to New York or something for your GOLDDDDBERG GOLDDDDDBERG chants now


I think the Goldberg chants are gone now to be honest. Every "new monster" gets them, even Brock Lesnar did for months, even during the match against The Rock at Summerslam for the title.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> I think the Goldberg chants are gone now to be honest. Every "new monster" gets them, even Brock Lesnar did for months, even during the match against The Rock at Summerslam for the title.


He did? All I remember about that was Rock getting booed and it was the start of his heel turn


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



theanticanadian said:


> I'm a HUGE CM Punk fan, and I thought that last segment was great. You guys take this shit too seriously.


Agreed.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Big Hungry might be one of the dumbest names I've heard.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

btw vince looking a lot smaller.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I don't see why people don't like the chickenshit heel, it's a wrestling classic. Take advantage of your opponent when you can, but back off if they get the advantage, it's called not being stupid and taking a beatdown.

The only badass heels WWE has are big guys, guys like Mark Henry who look intimidating and look like they could beat someone up, Punk is too skinny for that role.

I'm just goad he stopped with that ugky slicked back hair style, that ruined his whole look for me all during his face run.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Also type in CM Punk on Twitter and click all tweets. It raised a smile from me.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Amber B said:


> I didn't believe him at all. He shut his mouth about the fuckery of WWE once he got what he wanted which was a long title reign, a pay raise and first class travel. The proof is in the pudding with the fuckery he's been putting up with since last Summer after he signed his new deal.
> The DVD was good but not great only because I've heard his story before.


I guess he just wanted to main event, doesn't matter if they stick a broomstick up his ass, I might think of stop wathing WWE altogether until all this fuckery ends, but I'm just kidding myself, there's nothing good to do on mondays and this is the only thing to watch at monday nights


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> Why the hate for Ryback?
> 
> I'm not his biggest fan but I must admit I got a bit excited when he and Punk collided for the first time and he hit that clothesline on him. The people in attendance went nuts too, surely as a wrestling fan, you must feel some excitement when even the casuals are going crazy in the main event like that. It seems like anyone the casuals like, people on this forum hate, with the exception of Daniel Bryan.


are you serious right now?

everything about this clown is a knock off. The tights. The mannerisms. The horrible, nonsensical ad-libs (wake up? the fuck is that). Not to mention he's beaten NOBODY worth mentioning and now he's a world title contender?

I don't care if the casuals or smarks like him. Dude is asscheeks


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I loved tonights RAW.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> Dude, why are you in denial about Ryback being over? I mean I don't care for him either but anyone can see that he gets huge pops from the crowd.


the whole segment was building up to get a big reaction for whoever made the save on Vince, you could've put anybody else in Ryback's spot and they'd get the same reaction, why are you in denial of that? 

ryback isn't over by his own merits. if anything Punk and Vince just got him over by doing that match and having him be the guy to run out and make the save, there's a BIG difference. That's called force-feeding, you just dont realize it. the IWC will be shitting all over Ryback a few months from now and calling him 'Super Ryback' like you do with every face who gets pushed.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

for those of you who missed it.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Last segment just reminded me of Orton and Shane a few years ago. Vince Mcmahon wrestling in 2012? Yawn.

RYBERG RYBERG RYBERG!!!!


----------



## GameofRings (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vince definitely looked a lot smaller, but he seemed just as game as ever.

I couldn't pick a favorite match between Team HellNo's bout or the Sheamus/Barrett clash. 

Raw Episode 1011 Reviewed!

Is Punk going to pick Cena or The Ryback? I'm thinking Cena can't go full strength yet, and this may end up being ANOTHER triple threat match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

And Punk punched the wrong fan...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Borias said:


> Big Hungry might be one of the dumbest names I've heard.


Is it any worse than THE GREAT WHITE? Actually, yeah. It might just be.

The Big Hungry Ryback. Awesome.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> Why the hate for Ryback?
> 
> I'm not his biggest fan but I must admit I got a bit excited when he and Punk collided for the first time and he hit that clothesline on him. The people in attendance went nuts too, *surely as a wrestling fan, you must feel some excitement when even the casuals are going crazy in the main event like that.* It seems like anyone the casuals like, people on this forum hate, with the exception of Daniel Bryan.


No, because i don't see what i should get excited for. Ryback is the manifestation of an empty shell. He is all look and no substance. I give the WWE credit for trying to mask up his weaknesses, but they are so glaring that i am insulted that they expect me to believe it. He can't talk so they don't let him talk. He can't wrestle so they keep having him do squash matches. what the fuck is he going to do on a PPV in a proper fucking match? he apparently can't do anything outside of squashing people in the same boring-ass fashion?

He is not even a very exceptional athlete! the most important part of being and indestructible powerhouse, if you can't talk or have charisma is to be awe-inspiring (like Goldberg, Lesnar and to a certain extent Lashley), and believable. Ryback is underwhelming and unimpressive, he has been throwing human beanbags around for months now, and established some of the dumbest chants i have ever heard. Nothing has changed since he debuted, nothing! still doing the same thing, still absolutely unbelievable and still utterly. incredibly. undeniably. bland.

A bag of shit with big traps is still a bag of shit.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



The Redeemer said:


> I don't see why people don't like the chickenshit heel, it's a wrestling classic. Take advantage of your opponent when you can, but back off if they get the advantage, it's called not being stupid and taking a beatdown.
> 
> The only badass heels WWE has are big guys, guys like Mark Henry who look intimidating and look like they could beat someone up, Punk is too skinny for that role.
> 
> I'm just goad he stopped with that ugky slicked back hair style, that ruined his whole look for me all during his face run.


I'm not saying it's the end of punk career's because of the chickenshit heel booking, but I'm so tired of watching that type of heels for so much time, and what makes me afraid it's that it will get worse over time, much like the miz I dread to see the day that cm punk runs from cena/ryback each and every single time and yells "i quit" the minute cena grabs him.....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

was prob desolationrow


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



abrown0718 said:


> are you serious right now?
> 
> everything about this clown is a knock off. The tights. The mannerisms. The horrible, nonsensical ad-libs (wake up? the fuck is that). Not to mention he's beaten NOBODY worth mentioning and now he's a world title contender?
> 
> I don't care if the casuals or smarks like him. Dude is asscheeks


Yeah, all Rybacks fault that. But I suppose superstars wearing black trunks are knocking off Austin and Rock? Bryan starting the YES chant is knocking off Austin's WHAT?.. it's fucking wrestling, things go in cycles. Lesnar got the same treatment anyway, black trunks, undefeated streak, monster, Goldberg chants. Fast forward a few months to a year, no one gave a fuck


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Fucking epic RAW! Ryback planted Punk in the mat!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk KO'd the wrong dude -__-


----------



## Wizard66 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Modern said:


> Punk KO'd the wrong dude -__-


Yep. If I was that guy that got clobbered by Punk for no reason, I would press charges & sue WWE. The wrong guy clearly had glasses on both his hands and didn't touch him.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Awesome last segment, great RAW overall.

Say what you will about Vince McMahon "the guy." But for him to be out there at 67 years old doing the stuff he did tonight only shows you his dedication to his company and his fans.


----------



## Mr. Carney (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Watch him back hand the shit out of this guy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKqy29Athwg&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> No, because i don't see what i should get excited for. Ryback is the manifestation of an empty shell. He is all look and no substance. I give the WWE credit for trying to mask up his weaknesses, but they are so glaring that i am insulted that they expect me to believe it. He can't talk so they don't let him talk. He can't wrestle so they keep having him do squash matches.
> 
> He is not even a very exceptional athlete! the most important part of being and indestructible powerhouse, if you can't talk or have charisma is to be awe-inspiring (like Goldberg, Lesnar and to a certain extent Lashley), is being awe-inspiring and believable. Ryback is underwhelming and unimpressive, he has been throwing human beanbags around for months now, and established some of the dumbest chants i have ever heard. Nothing has changed since he debuted, nothing! still doing the same thing, still absolutely unbelievable and still utterly. incredibly. undeniably. bland.
> 
> A bag shit with big traps is still a bag of shit.


Yeah because Goldberg throwing around jobbers and Brock Lesnar debuting ripping apart the likes of Spike Dudley and Al Snow before feuding in a 2 on 1 feud with the Hardys is so much more impressive in a destructive way.

Goldberg had years in American Football, he HAD to be an exceptional athlete. Lesnar was an amatuer wrestler as well as a fucking freak of nature. The sooner you separate Ryback from both of the men, the more you can probably enjoy him a little bit more.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah, all Rybacks fault that. But I suppose superstars wearing black trunks are knocking off Austin and Rock? Bryan starting the YES chant is knocking off Austin's WHAT?.. it's fucking wrestling, things go in cycles. Lesnar got the same treatment anyway, black trunks, undefeated streak, monster, Goldberg chants. Fast forward a few months to a year, no one gave a fuck


Yeah, but Lesnar became a beast in the ring so people had to take notice. Ryback has been in the WWE system for 8 years. I can't see him all of a sudden developing great wrestling/mic skills.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Duke Droese said:


> Yeah, but Lesnar became a beast in the ring. Ryback has been in the WWE system for 8 years. I can't see him all of a sudden developing great wrestling/mic skills.


Ryback isn't anywhere near Lesnar's standard, neither was Goldberg. Goldberg is worse in the ring than Ryback and has worse mic skills too, of course he had an unnatural charisma around him whereas Ryback at the moment doesn't even have a third of that.

Lesnar was awesome in the ring due to the fact he was a natural athlete, amatuer wrestler in his younger days.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Mr. Ziggles said:


> Comparing Larry King to skeletor is such an old joke.



It's Kane's delivery more than what he actually said that was so hilarious... Kane has some of the best delivery of anyone on raw ATM


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

well cue CM Punk's downfall. assaulting a fan is a big no-no.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> Ryback isn't anywhere near Lesnar's standard, neither was Goldberg. Goldberg is worse in the ring than Ryback and has worse mic skills too, of course he had an unnatural charisma around him whereas Ryback at the moment doesn't even have a third of that.


I'm gonna say it. Goldberg was better looking than Ryback. 

Still tedious, but from a sheer, "Do I want to look at this dude wearing the title belt?" standard, Goldbore takes it over Ryberg any day.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah because Goldberg throwing around jobbers and Brock Lesnar debuting ripping apart the likes of Spike Dudley and Al Snow before feuding in a 2 on 1 feud with the Hardys is so much more impressive in a destructive way.
> 
> Goldberg had years in American Football, he HAD to be an exceptional athlete. Lesnar was an amatuer wrestler as well as a fucking freak of nature. The sooner you separate Ryback from both of the men, the more you can probably enjoy him a little bit more.


You are missing the point. Goldberg and Lesnar did super impressive stuff. like triple powerbombing Jeff Hardy, Belly-to-Belly suplexing bigs how, Launching Triple H Sky-High, being incredibly agile for their size, the list goes on.

And why should i keep him to another standard? the fact is that he is a powerhouse who seems unbeatable and has a streak. shouldn't he be compared to other powerhouses who had a streak? Look at what Lesnar did in his first month in the WWE, look at his style, the things he pulled off. THAT is a believable powerhouse: being strong. Ryback simply doesn't seem as strong as the others, he's just big, and he doesn't know how to use that size worth dick.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Asenath said:


> I'm gonna say it. Goldberg was better looking than Ryback.
> 
> Still tedious, but from a sheer, "Do I want to look at this dude wearing the title belt?" standard, Goldbore takes it over Ryberg any day.


I'm not going to disagree. There was a real aura around Goldberg, you don't get that with many people and when you do, you know you're on to a winner. 

I do think Ryback can be big though, not Steve Austin, Rock megastar level, but I do think he can be at Cena's level.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

lol at people comparing Ryback to Lesnar. Lesnar was actually an athlete and an NCAA champion and all american. The best freestyle wrestler at the college level in his time. Ryback... is just some roided up guy who breaths heavy. Seriously guys.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> Ryback isn't anywhere near Lesnar's standard, neither was Goldberg. Goldberg is worse in the ring than Ryback and has worse mic skills too, of course he had an unnatural charisma around him whereas Ryback at the moment doesn't even have a third of that.
> 
> Lesnar was awesome in the ring due to the fact he was a natural athlete, amatuer wrestler in his younger days.


It is kind of unfortunate that these comparisons are going to continue to creep up. Personally, I can't help but compare him to Lesnar/Goldberg. 

It just comes across as, I dunno, desperate. This guy does not fit my definition of a main eventer, and up until this point I didn't think that it was WWE's definition either. Vince is generally very careful with who he builds. Ryback is just so unremarkable underneath his muscle (unless he's improved a lot in recent months).


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Just want to say that tonight's ending was likely the best since 1,000 and slightly better than the Cena/Punk promo from a few weeks back. I like when Vince is around and involved in the action and not just there.

I'm kind of getting tired of JBL on commentary, he just says the same shit over and over and fucks up a lot.

I have a feeling it will be a triple threat for the title at HIAC, that Punk will obviously win, leading to either a Punk/Ryback feud or Cena/Ryback feud.

Either way, I was very pleased with the show tonight, although I feel asleep during the Hell No/ADR & Ziggler match.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



scrilla said:


> well cue CM Punk's downfall. assaulting a fan is a big no-no.


I fear the truth of this


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> lol at people comparing Ryback to Lesnar. Lesnar was actually an athlete and an NCAA champion and all american. The best freestyle wrestler at the college level in his time. Ryback... is just some roided up guy who breaths heavy. Seriously guys.


exactly, and that is why Ryback is not believable in his current role.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah, all Rybacks fault that. But I suppose superstars wearing black trunks are knocking off Austin and Rock? Bryan starting the YES chant is knocking off Austin's WHAT?.. it's fucking wrestling, things go in cycles. Lesnar got the same treatment anyway, black trunks, undefeated streak, monster, Goldberg chants. Fast forward a few months to a year, no one gave a fuck


who cares if wrestling is cyclical. If I didn't like it the first time (which I didn't with Goldberg), I sure as fuck won't like the homeless man's version


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> You are missing the point. Goldberg and Lesnar did super impressive stuff. like triple powerbombing Jeff Hardy, Belly-to-Belly suplexing bigs how, Launching Triple H Sky-High, being incredibly agile for their size, the list goes on.
> 
> And why should i keep him to another standard? the fact is that he is a powerhouse who seems unbeatable and has a streak. shouldn't he be compared to other powerhouses who had a streak? Look at what Lesnar did in his first month in the WWE, look at his style, the things he pulled off. THAT is a believable powerhouse: being strong. Ryback simply doesn't seem as strong as the others, he's just big, and he doesn't know how to use that size worth dick.


I've seen Ryback do super impressive stuff too, even as Skip Sheffield. It's not his fault if the WWE Writing team aren't letting him do the sort of moves you'd expect in his matches. When we see him against the likes of Cena (I'm sure we'll see it), or against Sheamus etc. we'll see how impressive Ryback can be, until then? We can only go on what we have seen.

I'm not disagreeing with you mate, Lesnar made Rikishi and Henry look like lightweights compared to him, threw them around the ring like nothing, but it was great booking for Lesnar, a monster heel coming in with Heyman as his mouth piece, destroying stars. Ryback hasn't been booked like that, he's come in as a face (when it's EXTREMELY hard to get fans on your side as a power face squashing jobbers than it is to gain heat in my opinion). 

I think he needs to do some strength conditioning as opposed to weights just to look big. I do want to see Ryback throw around the likes of Henry (when he's back) and make Sheamus and other big superstars look like nothing.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I can understand why people are enjoying punk's heel run, but I just can't...they're making him look like a bitch, should of just gave him back the "voice of the voiceless" gimmick, that's when punk was at his best but of course he can't overtake the "golden boy" John Cena for some fucking odd reason even though it's been proven punk can be face of company. Hell, his current heel character is proving how multi-dimensional he is even though I don't like the heel run per say. What im really interested in is all the shots he's been taking at austin the past weeks, I got over the E teasing us with an cena heel turn but I WILL NOT get over them fucking us over and teasing us with Austin/Punk and they don't pull it off.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



abrown0718 said:


> who cares if wrestling is cyclical. If I didn't like it the first time (which I didn't with Goldberg), I sure as fuck won't like the homeless man's version


Fair enough, then really then it shouldn't bother you.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I need a nap. Whew. Good times, see you all next week.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Why dont we have bad ass heels anymore? i dont get it. Remember back in the day, when HHH was the top heel? Now that guy was a fucking bad ass


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

so how was the show (bad mode with this Yanks game)?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Cookie Monster said:


> I've seen Ryback do super impressive stuff too, even as Skip Sheffield. It's not his fault if the WWE Writing team aren't letting him do the sort of moves you'd expect in his matches. When we see him against the likes of Cena (I'm sure we'll see it), or against Sheamus etc. we'll see how impressive Ryback can be, until then? We can only go on what we have seen.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you mate, Lesnar made Rikishi and Henry look like lightweights compared to him, threw them around the ring like nothing, but it was great booking for Lesnar, a monster heel coming in with Heyman as his mouth piece, destroying stars. Ryback hasn't been booked like that, he's come in as a face (when it's EXTREMELY hard to get fans on your side as a power face squashing jobbers than it is to gain heat in my opinion).
> 
> *I think he needs to do some strength conditioning as opposed to weights just to look big. I do want to see Ryback throw around the likes of Henry (when he's back) and make Sheamus and other big superstars look like nothing.*



This we definitely agree on, and this is my main problem with Ryback. from what i've seen from him, and i've seen his entire run, he's just big. he hasn't impressed me in any way shape or form. maybe he is a victim of his own physique because people subconsciously start expecting more for him, and seeing as he hasn't done anything out of the ordinary it just feels very flat and uneventful. also, he has, as has been previously stated in the thread, been part of the WWE for 8 years now so maybe the time where he could actually really do anything about it are actually gone now. I just don't see how he can change so dramatically stylewise after so many years.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/CM_Punk_Attacks_A_Fan_On_RAW_What_Happened_After_RAW.html



> - After Monday's WWE RAW went off the air, there was a champion vs. champion match, as Sheamus took on CM Punk. Sheamus won by DQ after Punk grabbed the mic and said "This is how you win" and then gave a low blow to the World Heavyweight champion. Punk ate a Brogue Kick and Sheamus celebrated to end the show.
> 
> - WWE Champion CM Punk attacked a fan at the conclusion of Monday’s WWE RAW. It’s unknown at this time what prompted Punk to strike a male fan in the face twice, but Vince McMahon appeared to be in shock at the exchange.


wow. guess I have to check that video out


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



abrown0718 said:


> who cares if wrestling is cyclical. If I didn't like it the first time (which I didn't with Goldberg), I sure as fuck won't like the homeless man's version


Agreed, I don't care for Ryback either. I don't understand the love for this guy, but whatever, I didn't understand with Goldberg either...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Exchanges like that are the sole reasons why Punk will never be the face of the company.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

There isn't enough video to tell the entire story, punk may have been provoked but all the reports are stupid... After studying the video thoroughly... He didn't punch the guy twice...he backhanded him and then pie faces him bacwards...either way it looks bad and Vince slack jawed expression said everything... I wonder If someone in the audience got the entire altercation... Seeing as everyone has a video camera on their phone these days... I can't see punk just punching a guy for no fucking reason unless he's turned heel on reality....


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

That ending was great. I liked it. The show was pretty good overall, too.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

If Cena cant go at HIAC, and Ryback wins the title then...I'm pretty sure I'll be done with this company.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk is absolute gold. What a great RAW.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Annihilus said:


> Ryback is not over, ANYBODY couldve came out at that moment including Cena and they'd get a big pop for attacking Punk at that moment and saving Vince.


you are fucking delusional, Ryback is over, his chants are loud and he turned people into a believer.

LIKE ME, I am a ryback fan after tonight, deal with it


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

please for the love of God do not take the title off Punk for what happened in the crowd


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

When Vince said "Do you know what all those people are thinking/saying,"

I thought 'Yeah, I want that fuckin' T-Shirt'.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

*That fan that got punched by Punk is about to see alot of money come his way. Good for him, he deserves it. You can't just punch someone like that. That's a big no no.*


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> Well I do love In-N-Out Burger…


guess shes with Cena now (kidding)


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I'm a CM Punk fan and I think Ryback sucks...but goddamn the last ten minutes of this show was awesome. Best ending since Raw 1000.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I fell asleep right after sin cara and Rey won. Caught the ending, man ryback is over. Lol at Punks booking though.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It's obvious they were building a Ryback/Punk angle in case Cena isn't ready to go at HIAC. 

If "Feed Me Roids" wins the title I am done for good.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The 'Ryback or Cena' stipulation is an obvious tease, though CM Punk is obviously going to go for the guy he has taken on countless times and is coming off an injury as opposed to an unknown wrestler. He'll pick John Cena, and then Ryback will go to do something else, most likely to feud with Encore and put them out of their misery.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

When they announced C.M. Punk Vs. Mr. McMahon, I rolled my eyes & was as pessimistic as can be. I have to admit though, that main event was incredible. The crowd was hype as fuck to the point that the cameras were shaking. Ryback was mega-over when his theme hit. Punk hit a goddamn fan. The kendo stick fight was fun. Vince taking that much of a beating at the age 67 is insane. Punk getting thrown by McMahon over the table was gross. Vince was bleeding from the eye and the ear. Cena came out & threw Punk back into the ring to keep him in the picture. It was perfect, honestly, & I think the overrun will get a big number. Even Heyman got laid out!

The rest of the show might as well have been non-existent.

EDIT: Oh shit, I forgot: "What a maneuver!" I also loved, loved, loved that Ryback didn't get to hit his finish on Punk. Save that shit for PPV so people have to pay for it!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Daniel Bryan forever being buried as the career token midcard comedy Yes/No guy is as depressing as stereotypical uncoordinated goofball hoss in Ryback winning the WWE title and being the new "Kevin Nash" of this era except without any of the good and with all of the suck. Best part of this show was that it proved that if you have little to no AJ Lee anywhere, it was frankly welcomed greatly in helping improving the aura and attitude of the show. Fire her ass and send her to the divas division forever. Utterly useless and quite frankly damaging character anywhere in the main event.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

cena that lucky bitch, The things I would do to AJ....


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Blommen said:


> This we definitely agree on, and this is my main problem with Ryback. from what i've seen from him, and i've seen his entire run, he's just big. he hasn't impressed me in any way shape or form. maybe he is a victim of his own physique because people subconsciously start expecting more for him, and seeing as he hasn't done anything out of the ordinary it just feels very flat and uneventful. also, he has, as has been previously stated in the thread, been part of the WWE for 8 years now so maybe the time where he could actually really do anything about it are actually gone now. I just don't see how he can change so dramatically stylewise after so many years.


In some ways it's unfair to him because you can't expect him to do the things Goldberg and Lesnar use to do. It's like asking every single power hitter to duplicate Barry Bond's, McGwire's, Sosa's numbers. They drug test now. Those days are over with.

I'm sure Ryback's done his fair share of roids but the current drug testing is going to have an impact on every single wrestler's full "potential". 

We're probally going to never see another Goldberg or Lesnar.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



GillbergReturns said:


> In some ways it's unfair to him because you can't expect him to do the things Goldberg and Lesnar use to do. It's like asking every single power hitter to duplicate Barry Bond's, McGwire's, Sosa's numbers. They drug test now. Those days are over with.
> 
> I'm sure Ryback's done his fair share of roids but the current drug testing is going to have an impact on every single wrestler's full "potential".
> 
> We're probally going to never see another Goldberg or Lesnar.


Goldberg had the IT factor and just had amazing charisma for someone who had no mic skills. He was extremely powerful and built for more than just show (ie Batista) doing such feats as Jackhammering The Giant (Big Show) while Lesnar was not only legit one of the strongest dudes WWE has ever seen, but was as fast as a cruiserweight, could wrestle like Kurt Angle and although he botched at WM, used to pull off shooting star presses all the time in OVW. 

Ryback has none of the above.


----------



## geesey38 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

I can't believe there are so many haters on here. I'm as big a Punk fan as any right now and I didn't feel he was buried at all. He's being the HEEL. And these past few weeks they've made Ryback. The crowd going THAT apeshit after that clothesline eliminated all doubt in my opinion. Punk just made another star and DID HIS JOB. Hottest ending to a Raw in a long time


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

It actually boggles my mind just how awful a job they actually did in response to their lowest ratings in 15 years. There was nothing overly different from this show than any other. The final segment was exciting and good, and that is most certainly a positive, but not something that was totally out of left field either.

It seemed like any other show and not one to generate any type of significant ratings bounce.

In fact the only buzz coming from this show is going to be Punk hitting the fan. Not the type of buzz you're looking for.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Also, I did get a laugh at Punk low blowing Vince so hard he picked him up off the ground, and Michael Cole yelling "Oh an Uppercut!".

Uh...no.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



vanboxmeer said:


> *Daniel Bryan forever being buried* as the career token midcard comedy Yes/No guy is as depressing as stereotypical uncoordinated goofball hoss in Ryback winning the WWE title and being the new "Kevin Nash" of this era except without any of the good and with all of the suck. Best part of this show was that it proved that if you have little to no AJ Lee anywhere, it was frankly welcomed greatly in helping improving the aura and attitude of the show. Fire her ass and send her to the divas division forever. Utterly useless and quite frankly damaging character anywhere in the main event.


:no:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Kofi was great tonight. Am i right


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

While its fairly evident Ryback is a Goldberg clone, the guy is seriously over. I must say, I'm a fan. He's a breath of fresh air, has a unique look, and currently he's my pick to win the Rumble. Kinda wish they'd ditch the "FEED ME MORE" at the beginning of his theme song. The clang of a gong followed by military style drums its not. Goldberg's theme was so much a part of the character, it, along with Goldberg himself, commanded attention. Ryback's...not so much. Still, its something we don't get to see often.

Now, I'd like to take this opportunity to explain something that I'm hoping Vince or someone on the creative team will read. At the very least, it will clear up a few things about why CM Punk is not working in this current role. Let's compare him to the superstar I believe the WWE is trying to emulate with Punk's booking-Ric Flair.

I see a lot of parallels between Punk and Naitch. The emphasis on promos and mic work, the cowardly attacks, the arrogance, the demeanor, they all say to me "this guy is trying to be a 2012 edgy version of Slick Ric." However, there are a few major differences that the Fed for some reason is just not getting. Were they to book Punk in a way that actually WAS like Flair, I guarantee we'd see loads more success.

For starters, tonight. When Punk was on his knees praying to Vince not to hit him when he was in a position of weakness, that was so carbon copy a Ric Flair spot that it was comical. I actually thought it was the best part of the match when Punk low blowed him, its such a classic Flair move (that or a thumb to the eye). However, Punk is missing something extremely important that Ric Flair always had-muscle. Look at any time Flair was a heel in his career and you see some muscle behind him. In the 80s, it was the Four Horsemen-Arn Anderson, Tully Blanchard, Ole Anderson, Barry Windham, Sid Vicious, Lex Luger and the like. This is in ADDITION to any valets or managers he had like J.J. Dillon or Baby Doll. When he came to the Fed in the 90s, who backed him up? Mr. Perfect and Bobby Heenan. Not AS big muscle, but he had some backup nonetheless. When he returned to WCW after that? He started allying himself with Vader, pretty much some of the biggest muscle you could get at the time. In 2003 when Evolution started, he had Hunter, Orton and Batista backing him. As part of Fortune in TNA? James Storm, Robert Roode, AJ Styles, Kazarian and Desmond Wolfe (though he was managing at the time mainly). As part of Immortal? Abyss, Bully Ray, Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy, Jeff Jarrett, Kurt Angle, Mr. Anderson, Gunner, Murphy, Rob Terry and Scott Steiner. Basically, the moral of the story is that if you wanted to get to Flair, it was extremely hard. Thus, it was a long journey to finally get your hands on him, and when you did, that's what people paid to see. When Ric Flair ran and let Batista and Orton fight his battles for him, or had the other Horsemen join him in a beatdown, you pretty much had a shield around Ric Flair that prevented him from looking like a shmuck. He was always in a position of power, and it was those rare moments when he wasn't that the fans craved to see because that meant the babyface would finally give him what he deserved. Its a really simple formula.

In fact, a lot of history's most successful heels have followed this method. The Rock was backed by the Corporation, where you had guys like Big Bossman, Big Show, Ken Shamrock, Test and the like, which also acted as a shield when trying to get to Vince McMahon, THE big heel in the late 90s. Undertaker had the Ministry of Darkness-Mideon, the Acolytes, the Brood and Viscera. Triple H had Evolution (of course, Flair benefited from that, too). Hogan had the nWo and the plethora of members that afforded (there's way too many to name). Kevin Sullivan had the Dungeon of Doom (featuring The Giant, Zodiac, Shark, Meng, Barbarian, etc). Any time you had a heel who talked a good game but had that cowardly streak about him, the logical thing to do is position him to be surrounded by guys who can pick up the slack. It also helps so much because it gives the babyface some real challenges to overcome and plays the story of the pursuit to the title and finally getting the chance to beat this heel.

Who exactly does Punk have backing him? Heyman himself is not enough. Every time Punk runs away like he did...what, 3 times in the match alone tonight (once when Vince had the Kendo stick, once when Ryback made the save and once he countered Ryback's finisher), he looks like a gigantic loser. The babyface has already proven he's better than the heel and the heel had to run away like a bitch. We're not talking about going on the lamb while his goons and underlings try to assault his enemies, which would help to at least maintain the aspect that he's in control. No, we're talking about looking like a bitch, bottom line, that's it That, to me, is a huge reason why Punk feels so...unimpressive right now. I mean, his promos are great. Slapping Vince was awesome. He's got that arrogant fire in him that really conveys "I completely believe what I'm saying." Then it just gets all undone when he gets made to look like a chump. Its not like this is some long drawn out journey like wrestling tends to be, it feels like each episode is self contained. At the beginning the villain is built up, by the end he's brought right back down and basically defeated. We've been seeing this for weeks now. Up, down. Up, down. 


This is CM Punk right now:










Its retarded. He's great, he sucks, he's great, he sucks. The entire point of a top heel is that the ONLY time they should be on a downward slope is when they lose to the babyface and the feud concludes. 

This is how CM Punk SHOULD be booked right now:










See how its constantly going up, and then plateaus for a while? That represents the heel building up his character and finally getting settled into that area where he's on cruise control. He's always in control, he's almost untouchable. The time the graph goes down is when the babyface, after a long quest of getting to him, finally beats him.

When the heel is going up and down so often like Punk is, people start to lose interest fast. Who cares about a heel whose weaknesses are constantly exposed and the good guy often gets the better of him? There's no drama, and thus very little entertainment in that. How well do you think Star Wars would have done if in the Empire Strikes back, Luke beat Darth Vader in Cloud City convincingly and Vader ran away from him? You'd be like "wow...evil isn't so hard to beat, its kinda hard to take the Empire seriously since even this poorly trained farm boy with a lightsabre can kick their asses." Not being able to take the main villain seriously really cripples your interest in a story. However, that's not what happened. Vader kicked the shit out of Luke, and Luke is the one who ran. That made the viewer say "damn, how are Luke and the Rebels going to be able to beat the Empire? I mean, Han is gone, the Empire is massive, Vader is an ass kicker...I don't see how they can lose. I want to keep watching to see how the story concludes." Adversity creates interest.

Where is the adversity in this Punk thing? He's beaten and humiliated every week. He's constantly looking like a scared little pussy. That is the fatal flaw in this entire thing and its what is really hurting my ability to maintain interest in what is going on. 

Would it be so hard to pair him with some sort of allies that can come in to help him when he runs away? That would be so damn helpful to his character, the Fed doesn't even know. And its not like the heel can't EVER be in a position of weakness. The point is that whatever the babyface does, the heel needs to come back with something better. They always need to be in a position of dominance to create adversity and therefore drama. 

I will refer you to a classic example: Austin vs McMahon.

WWF Raw, March 30 1998-the Night after WM14-Stone Cold starts the show by giving the Stunner to Vince. Vince responds by having Austin arrested.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26yfh_raw-3-30-98-part-one_shortfilms

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26z7c_raw-3-30-98-part-three_shortfilms

WWF Raw, April 6 1998-Austin responds by punching Vince in the nuts.






WWF Raw, April 13 1998-The first ever advertised Austin vs Vince match, which allows Raw to break the 84 week streak of ratings wins WCW was experiencing. Vince allies himself with Dude Love before he and Austin even touch, Austin is laid out.






WWF Raw, April 20 1998-During the main event between Dude Love and Steve Blackman, Austin runs out to attack Dude and McMahon (who is on commentary). Austin gets a couple shots in, but Dude, Patterson and Briscoe run interference while Vince slips away.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x870ab_raw-is-war-20-04-98-dude-love-vs-st_sport

Unforgiven, April 26 1998-Steve Austin vs Dude Love main event. Dude gets knocked into Vince. As Vince tries to help Dude up, Austin clocks Vince in the head with a chair. McMahon is out cold. Austin pins Dude. Austin gets a modicum of revenge, and to see it, fans had to buy the PPV.






WWF Raw, April 27 1998-During the main event between Steve Austin and Goldust, Dude Love interferes to attack Austin. Vince tries to nail Austin with the WWF title but he hits Brisco by accident, leaving Austin unharmed.






WWF Raw, May 4 1998-Austin is on commentary while Dude beats up Terry Funk to become the #1 contender again, Dude and Vince celebrate after with the Dudettes.






WWF Raw, May 11 1998-Dude Love vs Steve Austin announced for Over the Edge. Gerald Brisco is announced as the guest time keeper for Over the Edge, Pat Patterson is announced as the guest ring announcer for Over the Edge, and Vince McMahon is announced as the guest referee for Over the Edge, stacking the odds hugely against Austin. (Can't seem to find a video of this, sadly).

WWF Raw, May 18 1998-Steve Austin vs. Gerald Brisco/Pat Patterson (Street Fight, Sgt. Slauhgter guest referee), Vince McMahon/Dude Love attack Austin and leave him laying.






WWF Raw, May 25 1998-McMahon brags about how he assaulted Austin and got away with it. Austin has McMahon's police escort arrest him for assault, and Patterson and Brisco for obstructing justice.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7bijx_mcmahon-gets-arrested_sport

Later, Undertaker attacks Vince, and Austin comes out, ties up Vince's arms in the ropes and is about to give him a chairshot when Dude runs out and takes the chairshot instead, allowing Vince to AGAIN slip away unharmed.

Over the Edge, May 31 1998-With the overwhelming odds against him, Undertaker arrives during the main event between Dude and Austin to take out Patterson and Briscoe. Since there's a stipulation in place that Austin touching Vince will cause him to be stripped, when McMahon won't count 3 for him, Austin craftily gets Dude to take out Vince with a chair shot, then takes out Dude and wins. Again, to see Austin get his revenge and Vince get taken out, you have to buy the PPV.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x36v17_dl-vs-scsa-ii-wwf-title-match-part_news

This ended up being a year and a half long storyline and basically carried Attitude for almost 2 years because the fans loved it. And it was all booked smartly as I've laid out.

Now, put Punk in the role of Vince, as being the weasel who let's his henchmen do his dirty work while he often gets away scot free. This would make Punk 1000000 times more interesting than he is now because whatever babyface he faces would have some ODDS to overcome. It doesn't have to be booked this exact way, in fact I don't want it to be (because they'd never come close to how good it was done the first time). But if you give Punk some talent under him, you can book him to run and yet not have him look like a loser. If anything, it makes the fans crave seeing him get his ass kicked even more. You're telling me that there aren't 2-3 guys available who you can have Punk lead? Fuck, Mason Ryan would be PERFECT for this.

Why couldn't we have something like:

Raw after NoC-Mason Ryan and...I dunno...Ezekiel Jackson, let's say, are introduced as 2 people who have seen the light, 2 guys who Punk has found that acknowledge his greatness, in hopes that it will help them achieve their own greatness in their WWE careers. They believe allying with the best in the world will help those chances. Punk, being the egotistical jerk he is, agrees to take them under his wing. Cena does his promo about why Punk should pick him, Punk says no. 

Raw September 24-Foley and Punk have their awesome promo. We ignore that stupid Cena/relay baton bullshit. Punk just comes out and says no again. Backstage, Foley tries one last time to reason with Punk, Punk kicks Foley and he, Ryan and Jackson just kick the shit out of him before Ryback shows up to drive them off, making Ryback look like a beast.

Raw October 1-Jim Ross and Punk do their promo. In the main event, Kane chokeslams Punk, but Ryan and Jackson interfere and lay waste to everything (Ziggler leaves so he isn't flattened as well). It concludes with Punk giving Bryan the GTS and all 3, with Heyman, stand tall.

Raw October 8-Punk slaps Vince, we get our fight in the main event. Punk goes over Vince CLEAN and after when Punk continues to beat him, Cena (who is on commentary) runs in to try and stop him. Cena gets a kendo stick shot from Punk. Ryback comes out. He charges into the ring when Jackson and Ryan run in. They beat him a bit, but Ryback clotheslines both out of the ring. Punk has already taken the time to get out of the ring. Ryback saves Cena and Vince, Vince gives his ultimatum.

Raw October 15-Punk comes out with his entourage and dismisses both opponents, saying whoever he faces, he'll beat with ease. Vince appears via satellite to say Punk has to decide his fate by the end of the show. We get a Ryan/Jackson tag team match against some loser team and we see how dominant these guys can be. Punk comes out later and basically tells Vince to screw himself. Vince comes on again and says Cena vs Punk at HIAC. Contract signing next week.

Raw October 22-Punk comes out and expresses his anger at Vince for giving Cena another title shot. Later in the show, we get our contract signing. No Jackson or Ryan out there. Punk, Cena, Heyman and some authority figure (who cares which, really). Punk insults Cena, Cena starts disrespecting Punk. Punk attacks Cena, Cena NOW brings out his baton and gives Punk a shot to the ribs. Heyman steps in and gives Cena a low blow. Punk kicks Cena in the head. We hear FEED ME MORE and the crowd pops, but Ryan and Jackson come out. We see a video from moments ago as Ryan and Jackson blockade Ryback's dressing room from the outside and put a forklift in front of it. Everyone is all smiles and Punk stands victoriously over a fallen Cena. As they leave the ring, we see live from the back as Ryback punches through the gimmicked door and rips it off his hinges, then shoves the forklift out of the way (its in neutral so it'll roll), making him look superhuman, and he charges out after Punk and company. He gets to the parking lot and sees them get into their limo. He runs up to try and catch them but they speed off. Ryback goes berserk and starts trashing stuff.

Hell in a Cell-Cena and Punk have a brawl. Ryan and Jackson try to get in with bolt cutters, and do get in and take Cena down, but Ryback comes in to make the save, chasing them off. Cena gets Punk on his shoulders for the AA, but Lesnar's music hits. Cena drops Punk in shock and Brock stands at the top of the ramp just glaring and doing his dance. Cena gets ready for a fight, but Punk rolls Cena up and grabs the tights for the win. Boom-Survivor Series: Punk/Lesnar vs Cena/Hunter.



There, in 10 minutes I've successfully booked this feud 100 times better than it currently has been. It doesn't have to be exactly Jackson and Ryan, just 2 jacked big guys who can act as Punk's muscle and let him get away with shit that his current stature won't allow without an extreme suspension of disbelief. Make Punk look like a difficult opponent. The way I've done it, Ryback looks like a monster, Punk looks strong, Cena has some actual odds to overcome...Christ, is it really this hard to figure out?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

:lol wtf^ definition of tldr


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



StarzNBarz said:


> :lol wtf^ definition of tldr


Actually was a decent read... interesting. And I'm drunk! Which begs the question.. why do I type better drunk than sober.......................?

Also... Bossy, I'd rep but this whole spread things around thing is apparently biting me. Apparently I go on rep binges then forget them


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Im sure its a good read looks like he spent alot of time on it. has charts videos. pretty nice.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

last 15 minutes was spectacular. punk is back to being the bitw. him losing the belt anytime soon would be a travesty.

i stopped reading that long post when i realized he was complaining about how cm punk is being booked right now.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

The final 15-20 mins were some of the best minutes in a long time.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Decent Raw, nothing spectacular. Fun to see Mr. McMahon back. I'm not really seeing the point in a potential Cena/AJ relationship, but perhaps they will just drop it because it makes no sense. Although, I know there were like reports out there that they are dating in real life and last time Cena dated a diva they tried to make it a storyline (Mickie). Will be interesting to see what happens with the WWE Title match at Hell in a Cell. Cena really shouldnt be in it with his current status, but a triple threat will probable be likely. Overall decent raw nothing great.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Vinnie Mac still being able to show up to the big dance. Loved that match, well worked by both men. Even though I knew the Ryback music was going to hit I still marked out. The crowd was HOT for this. That Hell No/ZigsADR tag match was great too. Man, I know I skipped over a bunch of stuff but the highlights were really good.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

Punk has been pretty much buried in the past few weeks. I suddenly don't care about this storyline anymore.

meh


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*

RAW in Sacramento *"LIKES"*
-Ryback has been looking impressive lately. The crowd is clearly hot for him. More on him later.

-The promo with Punk and Vinnie Mac was okay. I did like that Punk slapped him because you don't see that often...besides seeing Vince get stunnered and all that other good stuff.

-Decent tag match between Cara Misterio/PTP. The crowd were hot for them as well. Interesting that they wore matching colored suits this time. Before, they wore their own suits.

-The Ireland vs England match was not bad. I really think Barrett deserves to be a main eventer soon. He's built for it and my brother was impressed with him during this match. Big Show throwing Sheamus off the top rope must've hurt since Sheamus landed on the back of his head.

-Antonio Cesaro continues to look impressive as well. He's going into my Fave Five in the future.

-Crowd was hot for Daniel Bryan. Loved it. Their match was cool and I did laugh at their segment with Larry King. I liked seeing Team Rhodes Scholars get a win too. I like how this tag team tournament is shaping up. 

-The Miz clowning on Larry King was cool and funny. Good lord how did Larry King get a younger looking pretty wife? Kofi Kingston shined in this segment too. 

-At first, the Punk/McMahon match started weak then it turned into a Street Fight and I started to enjoy it. Didn't expect much action and bumps from Vince but he did take a lot. Felt like a PPV match all of a sudden. Enjoyed the kendo stick action as well. Seeing Ryback come to the rescue was a huge moment as the Sacramento was hot again. It kept shaking the cameras. Got to love it. Good ending.
*
"DISLIKES"*
-The fall of Epico and Primo. Didn't enjoy it. Thought the Brodus Clay and R-Truth segment was a waste too. Might as well put them in a Dance Off segment. Oops, I'm giving the WWE ideas.

-Looks like we will have to wait longer for the PTP to win the Tag Titles. Sucks.

-The stable of Slater, McIntrye and Mahal continue to get no heat. How can they get heat when they are jobbers? 

-Ziggler continues to eat pinfalls even though he's the MitB winner. This booking will never change.

-The "Who attacked Kaityln" storyline continues to be awkward. The acting seems so weird.

-Lastly, it looks like the hot Sacramento crowd was also responsible for the incident that occurred in the main event. They were clearly touching and shoving Punk down. It felt like he was being provoked. The videos on youtube show that a guy in a grey shirt was the one who pushed Punk down which was why he retaliated Metta World Peace-style. It was a tough situation for a mega heel to be in and I don't blame Punk for doing it. Very disappointing to still see. The ending of this show was done well though and I liked it. I hope the ratings will have a nice increase.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

People are whining because we don't get to see CM Punk pull a John Cena? Doing the same thing for years?

As big of a fan I was (of Punk), he needs this. He needed a change. Do some of you think he's going to hold the belt for another year, or...? There's only one other guy he could lose it to, and that's John Cena.

Vince and the WWF (yes, the WWF) were successful by incorporating an Ultimate Warrior, a beast that didn't need anything but brute strength and intensity. Later on, you saw Brock, Goldberg, Batista...they were the main event for a reason.

Today, fans are helping ruin the product, by wanting it to be dominated by the same type of wrestlers who, truthfully, are nowhere near a Ric Flair or a Bret Hart. They also boo the faces, cheer heels, and do everything ass-backwards.

You know what? Go back on your DVR's and watch the crowd reaction, right when Ryback's music hits, and he comes out to save Vince. See how crazy it gets when he clotheslines him, and when he lifts him into the fireman's carry. THAT is what matters.

It's sad that half of you would be okay with Punk (WWE champ) and Bryan (he'd be World Heavyweight champ) having main event matches every single PPV, for three years. Of course...Cena, Ryback, Sheamus, and any other big man would be buried, and we'd never see HHH in a ring again, because that's just not the "indy way to do things" I suppose.

What happened tonight was great. Punk fans should be thankful that he's being thrown into a similar storyline we saw Stone Cold in...because Stone Cold is ten times the superstar Punk is, and will ever be.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



Real Deal said:


> People are whining because we don't get to see CM Punk pull a John Cena? Doing the same thing for years?
> 
> As big of a fan I was (of Punk), he needs this. He needed a change. Do some of you think he's going to hold the belt for another year, or...? There's only one other guy he could lose it to, and that's John Cena.
> 
> ...


Devaluing your WWE champion (who is involved in top storylines, supposedly draws a lot of business and is the selling point of most PPVs) by having him run away three times in the same match (twice from the same guy) and presenting him as a scared little bitch week in and week out is worth taking the hit to your company for a one time mediocre pop and possible slight quarter hour ratings boost? I respectfully disagree.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

I thought this was the best RAW since the night after WrestleMania and I am absolutely LOVING Punk's heel turn. 

The Promo with Vince was amazing and the match was pretty damn entertaining as well. Don't know how I feel about Ryback just yet, but I marked when his music hit and when he clotheslined Punk. Maybe it was partly because the live crowd was so excited, but that really felt like an Attitude Era moment. Love that they are building a new star and doing it the right way.

Looks like we're getting a Miz/Kofi feud for the IC title and I think that should be pretty decent. 

The Wade Barrett/Sheamus match was most likely MOTN. Barrett looked really good. I don't like Sheamus and his Superman booking, but I have to give him props for going out there and putting on good matches with Sandow and Barrett the past two weeks. 

I'm 75% certain that the Rhodes Scholars are going to win the tag tournament, but it wouldn't shock me if Mysterio and Sin Cara won it. I'd love to see a 2-3 month tag fued between the Rhodes Scholars and Bryan/Kane though. 

I'm excited about the product right now. That is not usually the case at the end of a RAW episode.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



KO Bossy said:


> Devaluing your WWE champion (who is involved in top storylines, supposedly draws a lot of business and is the selling point of most PPVs) by having him run away three times in the same match (twice from the same guy) and presenting him as a scared little bitch week in and week out is worth taking the hit to your company for a one time mediocre pop and possible slight quarter hour ratings boost? I respectfully disagree.


Can I assume you've never watched Ric Flair in his prime?

One time pop? Ryback has been gaining momentum for weeks now. He's becoming a true face. Did you hear many Goldberg chants tonight? I didn't.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



Real Deal said:


> You know what? Go back on your DVR's and watch the crowd reaction, right when Ryback's music hits, and he comes out to save Vince. See how crazy it gets when he clotheslines him, and when he lifts him into the fireman's carry. THAT is what matters.



he got that reaction cus is his ass is getting pushed! 

this is how things SHOULD work in wrestling. but wwe always pull back on the guys they are pushing until they get a lukewarm reaction.

they will probably do it to ryback to. or he will just be exposed to not being the real deal when he is given more than a 5 minute segment and the crowd will stop being interested. hes already bothced a million times and totally flopped with albert,its pretty clear he isnt that good.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> last 15 minutes was spectacular. punk is back to being the bitw. him losing the belt anytime soon would be a travesty.
> 
> i stopped reading that long post when i realized he was complaining about how cm punk is being booked right now.


He was beat up by a 67 year old man and needed a low blow to get the better of him! And worse, he's the WWE champ! The torchbearer of the #1 promotion shouldn't be losing a fight CLEANLY to a senior citizen, even if it's Vince McMahon. It's just silly. The segment they had before the main event was good but Punk shouldn't be cowering from Vince McMahon.

The show was very hit/miss, mainly due to the VERY weak first hour (bad Cena promo, Ryback squash, Clay/R-Truth filler, dull Rey/Cara vs. PTP match). If that was taken away it would have been a very solid show for the most part.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Holy shit Vince still got it, and I am not talking about the in-ring stuff, but the way he elevates the show. Great match and ending.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Kewf1988 said:


> He was beat up by a 67 year old man and needed a low blow to get the better of him! And worse, he's the WWE champ! The torchbearer of the #1 promotion shouldn't be losing a fight CLEANLY to a senior citizen


You forgot to mention that the "Senior Citizen" is twice better shape than Punk is.

Well anyhow RAW was Excellent, Vinny got me fired up! . Eagerly anticipating next week


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Gotta hand it to Vince, he's 67 and he put's his body on the line still.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Figure4Leglock said:


> You forgot to mention that the "Senior Citizen" is twice better shape than Punk is.
> 
> Well anyhow RAW was Excellent, Vinny got me fired up! . Eagerly anticipating next week


That Vince is roided up and has bigger muscles does in no way whatsoever mean that he's in better shape than Punk. It seems like wrestling fans in general have extremely poor knowledge about fitness for being fans of a physical form of entertainment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

I completely conked out during Raw last night. I have been fighting a cold and I was doped up on medicine, so I was out like a light. The last thing I saw was the Punk/Vince segment towards the end of hour one. 

I'll check out the rest of the show later.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Are some of you serious regarding Punk? Heels have been "cowarding" out for years. Even Triple H, the man who redefined what it meant to be a heel superstar, one of the greatest heels of all time was a coward at times, going on his backside and begging not to be hurt, taking cheap shots when superstars turned there back etc. It's what happens.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

CM Punk - You people need to show me some respect!
Fans - *Chant his name*
CM Punk - No, I don't actually want your respect now!


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



Evil Peter said:


> That Vince is roided up and has bigger muscles does in no way whatsoever mean that he's in better shape than Punk. It seems like wrestling fans in general have extremely poor knowledge about fitness for being fans of a physical form of entertainment.


What do you expect? Wrestling fans probably think Michael Phelps needs to put on 40 pounds of muscle.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Now that was a fucking show lol. Actually, outside of the main event, everything else was alright but that ending segment lifted the whole show. MASSIVE kudos to the fans btw. They were loud and made the show so much better by being amped for everything. I love that and the cameras were even shaking at times which is fucking awesome. And here we are, in a wonderful twist of irony where the man responsible for the recent string of craptastic shows come on this week and is single handedly responsible for injecting a much needed shot of adrenaline into his flagship. Unbelievable. I take nothing away from the other performers, nor the fans, but Vince made that show last night. At 67 years of age to still go in there and take a beating like that is unreal and he did it because they had their back against the wall with shitty ratings. Anybody who says WWE doesn't care about ratings need look no further than what Vince McMahon put himself through last night for proof that they very much DO care. 

For his part, that was the best heel performance of Punk's current run. THAT is a heel people love to hate and boo and it showed because the people were all over him. I really enjoyed his promo, his backstage segments and the match itself. That kendo stick standoff was fucking awesome lol. I don't agree with him not being able to handle Vince by himself of course. That isn't right but like others have said, even Triple H couldn't beat Vince on his own at times when he was a heel and lest we forget Randy Orton and Shane McMahon in 2009. It isn't right but it happens all the time. Great performance from him but once again the heel is now the vulnerable one which makes no sense. Ryback or Cena. I suppose it's a clever way to give them time to see if Cena can go for the PPV. And yes, Ryback got a MOONSTER pop when he came out at the end but go ahead haters and keep living in denial. He's over. Deal with it. 

The rest of the show had highs and lows. The Miz owning Larry King was :lmao. That line about the wives was brilliant lol. The tag title finals are set which is no surprise but I look forward to the match. 

So yeah, this show had a tremendously hyped and exciting main event that truly felt important, something that has been missing for what feels like forever now and it's all on the back on Vince McMahon. The old fucking goat's still got it lol. The question now is whether they can carry this over to next week. I hope Vince is there because that will certainly help.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Last night felt like I was back 13 years in time!!! I mean it honestly almost felt more attitude era like then Raw 1000 did!! That was just awesome by Vince and he looked like a BOSS walking around with his eye all busted up!! 

See 13 years ago that woulda been SC's glass shattering at the end, with a huge huge epic pop. Was so glad it was Ryback and not Cena.. Oh my God when he closelined Punk that was just CRAZY!! Punk rolls out the ring like always and you think hes just gonna walk away and it be over, then he gets rolled back in the ring, closelined, picked up.....!!!!!!! Then jumps down and runs, lol.. 

Man Vince, you should show up a lil more often!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Ignoring the "we are back to attitude eraz" stuff, last night was a decent effort with some mistakes in the middle but nothing major. Only proves WWE works best under pressure, if only wwe fans were more consistent in giving better ratings when the product is good and bad ones when it's absolute shit.

Still, I can't fucking stand ryback, give me cena pink shit all day long. I'm starting to believe WWE pushed rvdberg to make cena look good.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

In a way, I kinda hope Ryback becomes massively over so we can get that long awaited Cena heel turn :side:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Ignoring the "we are back to attitude eraz" stuff, last night was a decent effort with some mistakes in the middle but nothing major. Only proves WWE works best under pressure, if only wwe fans were more consistent in giving better ratings when the product is good and bad ones when it's absolute shit.
> 
> Still, I can't fucking stand ryback, give me cena pink shit all day long. I'm starting to believe WWE pushed rvdberg to make cena look good.


WWE are pushing him because he's over (proper over) and they need STARS. He has an awesome look and they are in need of a proper big guy.

Right now all WWE have is Cena, Punk, and Orton as big stars. They need stars desperately.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

RAW was on fire.

If you didn't enjoy it you should fucking quit already.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



> I love that and the cameras were even shaking at times which is fucking awesome.


That was really fucking awesome! (Y)


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

RAW this week was great, one of the best shows of 2012 easily.

Pity the whole Punk thing is over shadowing it, but IWC gon' IWC.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Really hope Vince is here next week.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Yea Vince needs to return to TV full time. Raw feels like a different show when he's on it.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



RevolverSnake said:


> RAW was on fire.
> 
> If you didn't enjoy it you should fucking quit already.


Yes, oh and i REALLY like the cameras shaking, makes shit look so much cooler. 

Raw was great overall. Sheamus/Barrett, all 3 tag-team matches, and the Punk/Vince stuff was awesome. 

Anyone that didn't like it, well you are too hard to please and probably should stop watching.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

I found myself laughing a lot at this episode of Raw.

Slater, Drew, and Jinder actually saying "1...2...1,2,3" before a beat down is hilarious!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

The only downside is the 3 hours. Would have been a great 2 hour show but 3 hours is still too much, still too much nonsense to just fill out the time.
Come on Vince, just go back to 2 hours. You already have Main Event and that Saturday morning show to bring in some extra revenue.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples*



GillbergReturns said:


> *In some ways it's unfair to him because you can't expect him to do the things Goldberg and Lesnar use to do. It's like asking every single power hitter to duplicate Barry Bond's, McGwire's, Sosa's numbers. They drug test now. Those days are over with.*
> 
> I'm sure Ryback's done his fair share of roids but the current drug testing is going to have an impact on every single wrestler's full "potential".
> 
> We're probally going to never see another Goldberg or Lesnar.


I don't see how it is unfair. should i feel sorry for him not being as strong as he looks? c'mon man, should i also start feeling sorry Cena because he isn't allowed to swear like they did in AE?


----------



## roni10_levi (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

I'm really speachless. what we have seen from Punk this Raw is *much, much, much worse than Ryback's "boach" of last week!* Ryback, at least, looked dominance against Tensai (who is a "little bit" thoughter than Vince.M). C.M Punk looked as a total joke! 
my godness- is this the kind of world champion the WWE wants us to buy??? oh hell no, dudes. I am the last to buy this crap. this is a good enought reason to make Punk lose his title, as soon as possible. and I wouldn't mind to get him off from my TV. 
now, I can tell you I changed my mind: I don't want Ryback to face Punk at Wrsetlemania. Ryback deserves a much better opponent, since no one in the whall world would give punk a chance to beat him. give Ryback an opponent who can really take him over. punk's gimmick is dead and boring as hell. so I really hope The Rock or Cena to take Punk's title, and going to Wrsetlemania to an ultimate clash with Ryback. that's gonn'a be a real great victory for the Ryback


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



Real Deal said:


> Can I assume you've never watched Ric Flair in his prime?
> 
> One time pop? Ryback has been gaining momentum for weeks now. He's becoming a true face. Did you hear many Goldberg chants tonight? I didn't.


I did. watch his match from last night.


----------



## The Chicken Man (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Vince still has that "do it yourself" attitude at least. I thought he had lost it, but he was working his ass off on screen tonight. And overall the show was booked better than previous shows.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

The hell no tag match was awesome. Excellent work by all men. It might be just me, but they were working Bryan pretty stiff. Watching it made me wince a few times. 

Also Sheamus took a pretty nasty bump at the end of his match. I like to see more of that kind of stuff.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Overall it was a mostly enjoyable Raw, with a few very solid matches and a brilliant McMahon CM Punk segment and entertaining main event. Certainly a step up from last weeks show.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

It's not about the "Attitude era" or anything like that in my opinion. All they did last night was copy a formula from that time period...and it worked...again. Don't know how much more evidence Vince needs that, the reason the 90's worked, and the reason last night worked is people like to watch segments like the final one.

You don't have to go to any "attitude era" to put on a good show. You just have to have exciting segments, with drama, anxiety, and intrigue. The final 15 minutes much like the 90's had it. THAT is the answer Vince, to all your problems.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



moonmop said:


> It's not about the "Attitude era" or anything like that in my opinion. All they did last night was copy a formula from that time period...and it worked...again. Don't know how much more evidence Vince needs that, the reason the 90's worked, and the reason last night worked is people like to watch segments like the final one.
> 
> You don't have to go to any "attitude era" to put on a good show. You just have to have exciting segments, with drama, anxiety, and intrigue. The final 15 minutes much like the 90's had it. THAT is the answer Vince, to all your problems.


(Y) agreed. Intense segments with so much going on is what makes it interesting to watch. MITB 2011 Punk vs Cena was a great match not because of the wrestling alone, but because of all the drama that was behind it, which made the whole match very entertaining to watch, it was the reason they had to put on a great match. These days the show lacks much intensity, which is the real reason 'Attitude' Era was popular. They needed to top WCW and so they decided to have much more attitude in their shows, much more extreme, which made them top WCW. Well they know how its done, they can stay in PG while also adding lots of intensity. Just because the target is kids doesn't mean they can't make it more interesting.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



The Chicken Man said:


> Vince still has that "do it yourself" attitude at least. I thought he had lost it, but he was working his ass off on screen tonight. And overall the show was booked better than previous shows.


I agree. A part of me thought that it would wind up like that Punk x Lawler match, but I'm glad it didn't. I was surprised to see Vince's physique too. The last time I had seen him was in footage of the Vince vs Austin segments. I knew he wasn't nearly as big (muscle-wise) as he once was, but it still caught me off guard. I'm glad it wasn't just Punk slaughtering Vince or Vince slaughtering Punk. It was a believable segment and I turned the tv off happy when it was over.

As for the rest of the show the only parts I didn't like so much was when Little Jimmy wanted to dance with Cameron and Naomi and the Mysterio/Cara match. Shaemus vs Barrett was probably my favorite Shaemus match so far. Those two work well together. The Larry King segment was kind of entertaining near the end and I enjoyed seeing Miz get water splashed in his face. The segment in the beginning when Vince challenged Punk...oh lord that was amazing. Cesaro vs Kidd was another good one. I hope that someday Kidd can be molded into something more than an entertaining jobber. I didn't pay all my attention to the Hell No vs Del Rio/Ziggler but it was refreshing to see Kane snag a win. Team Rhodes Scholars winning was pretty cool. I don't mind Ryder, but I don't like Santino so I didn't mind seeing him get jumped by the job squad. I didn't watch the divas match, but I figured Eve wouldn't lose the title so fast. And...I already talked about the main event above.

I wanted to be able to talk about it all with everyone on here last night, but the site was being wonky for me. I don't know if it was for anyone else too.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



moonmop said:


> It's not about the "Attitude era" or anything like that in my opinion. All they did last night was copy a formula from that time period...and it worked...again. Don't know how much more evidence Vince needs that, the reason the 90's worked, and the reason last night worked is people like to watch segments like the final one.
> 
> You don't have to go to any "attitude era" to put on a good show. You just have to have exciting segments, with drama, anxiety, and intrigue. The final 15 minutes much like the 90's had it. THAT is the answer Vince, to all your problems.


(Y) agreed. Intense segments with so much going on is what makes it interesting to watch. MITB 2011 Punk vs Cena was a great match not because of the wrestling alone, but because of all the drama that was behind it, which made the whole match very entertaining to watch, it was the reason they had to put on a great match. These days the show lacks much intensity, which is the real reason 'Attitude' Era was popular. They needed to top WCW and so they decided to have much more attitude in their shows, much more extreme, which made them top WCW. Well they know how its done, they can stay in PG while also adding lots of intensity. Just because the target is kids doesn't mean they can't make it more interesting.

Oh, and to the people saying Punk looked weak in that match. The greatest of heels in the past have taken a lot more beating than that from Vince, it doesn't change anything. The way the match went on, with use of weapons, steel posts, etc. It looked realistic despite Vince being that old. At first they clearly showed in the ring that Punk easily dominated Vince, but they also showed Vince as a survivor who took use of the weapons outside the ring to get back at Punk. It made sense.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



Shawn Morrison said:


> (Y) agreed. Intense segments with so much going on is what makes it interesting to watch. MITB 2011 Punk vs Cena was a great match not because of the wrestling alone, but because of all the drama that was behind it, which made the whole match very entertaining to watch, it was the reason they had to put on a great match. These days the show lacks much intensity, which is the real reason 'Attitude' Era was popular. They needed to top WCW and so they decided to have much more attitude in their shows, much more extreme, which made them top WCW. Well they know how its done, they can stay in PG while also adding lots of intensity. Just because the target is kids doesn't mean they can't make it more interesting.
> 
> Oh, and to the people saying Punk looked weak in that match. The greatest of heels in the past have taken a lot more beating than that from Vince, it doesn't change anything. The way the match went on, with use of weapons, steel posts, etc. It looked realistic despite Vince being that old. At first they clearly showed in the ring that Punk easily dominated Vince, but they also showed Vince as a survivor who took use of the weapons outside the ring to get back at Punk. It made sense.


What?! You thought last night was intense? That was hardly the case. If it weren't for the WWE being "PG" last night would have just been another confrontation between Vince, and WWE champion. The slap to Vince's face was epic, but that was it. Him running from Vince at the end because Ryback showed up was bullshit. Ryback getting this push is bullshit, and so is his popularity. Fans will attach themselves to anything these days, and Ryback is proof of that.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

I don't understand how people don't see that Ryback has been getting over. The crowd chanted "FEED ME MORE" constantly during his match last night. They went nuts for him. What is there to question? Because he didn't get a super huge pop at the end? The crowd was expecting Cena as they chanted "Cena". I do think think that it is unfair to Ryback that he is being shot down just because he does things that resemble Goldberg, but hey as long as people continue to talk about him he is getting over. Stop fighting it.

The dance off was stupid and the Larry King Now talk show was a train wreck, but the rest of the show was alright. I'm glad that they put Barrett in a competitive match on the A show. The last 15 minutes was the best part obviously. Vince can still go at it. lol


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

RAW of the F'N Year.

Where do I start with this amazing RAW? John Cena opening the show was a great decision. He was funny, he made people laugh, he was entertaining. He really pumped the crowd up. It was hard to boo for Cena and it showed last night. The boos started but half way through the promo they just disappeared. I like that the promo didn't drag on. It was only 5 or 6 minutes long. Great opening promo by Cena.

I don't care what anyone says that Brodus Clay/R-Truth segment. Hilarious. I mus say Little Jimmy has some moves!

And then holy shit, we're not even an hour in and Punk slaps McMahon right across the face. You just got to love that McMahon selling. One minute he's laying dead on the floor then he just springs back up.

Wade Barrett and Sheamus was a brutal brawl. Loved every moment of it. Sheamus took a sick fall at the end though. I hope he didn't suffer a concussion or anything. He looked like he hit the back of his head.

Team hell No vs Dolph Ziggler and Alberto Del Rio, match of the night for sure. The best TV match of the year. It started of really fast paced and there was a lot of no selling (especially from Ziggler) but it then slowed down. I loved how Ziggler and Del Rio were just working on Daniel Bryan. It added a lot to the match. The cutting the ring in half method is really the best approach to tag team wrestling in terms of psychology. This match was full of legit near finishing moments where you thought the match was over (e.g. Kane going for the double chokeslam) It was just exciting and the crowd loved every moment of it.

After that things were starting to feel boring but hey after that awesome tag match, that's normal right? If it weren't for this amazing crowd last night then RAW would have really taken a big, stink nose dive into a pile of shit after that match but somehow they made that Larry King segment seem good. It really shows how much a crowd could make a crappy segment seem even more crapier or as the case was last night, a crappy segment seem good.

The backstage segment with Kane/D-Bryan was funny. Divas match was solid. Now main event time. Honestly, they fucked up the ending but who cares? Seeing McMahon go all badass on punk for a few minutes kind of masks it. Kind of. I love the Ryback push. The fans wants Ryback. The "Feed me more" chants were clearly indicate.

All in all it was a damn fine RAW. Full of excitement. For those saying it resemble an Attitude Era style RAW, no it didn't. It was clearly within the confines of PG. We got a PG show last night. Not a G rated show. Last night's RAW was well written, everyone played their part to perfection but most importantly the people that really made RAW feel special last night (at least to me) were the fans. They blew roof off the damn building and were standing up the entire 3 hours. Last night the fans in attendance were real wrestling fans. And by that I don't mean they spend half their times on the internet discussing wrestling and reading no dirtsheets. No, what I mean is that the fans last night were kids, teens, grown men and women who all shared a common bond- a love for pro wrestling.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



> Brodus Clay/R-Truth segment. Hilarious


It wasn't and it was embarrassing like all Clay segments.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Wow, you really enjoyed the show Sharkboy.

I thought that it was pretty average outside of Punk/Vince (great promo), the main event (entertaining segment) and Team Hell No vs. ADR/Ziggler (good match). Cena was his corny self, Sheamus/Barrett was boring, King/Miz was mercifully short, and (outside of a few short backstage segments) the rest was throwaway.

I'm not even sure that it was the best Raw in the past month, let alone all year.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Yeah, I pretty much just liked the end. I thought the rest of the show was boring, dragged & was forgettable. But Vince channeling his crazy-ass old man, ala Terry Funk, was fantastic & that was the best Punk has been in quite some time.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*






backstage fallout. lol @ Cesaro


----------



## JIGLET (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

hahahaahahaa cm punk got his butt kick by old man    :lmao:

also ryback!!!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Holy shit, I haven't watched RAW for two weeks since i've been at University so not sure what i've missed. That Punk/Vince promo was fantastic, Punk truly is the best in the world at the minute. Phenomenal talent.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

The crowd definitely helped this Raw seem better than it actually was. Hot crowds allow for entertaining shows. The Hell No vs Del Rio/Ziggler match was great, Punk/VKM stuff was gold and brought a bit of nostalgia to the show (was there a "This is awesome" chant at the end when VKM had the Kendo stick?), Cesaro was impressive yet again, but everything else was the same old stuff.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Punk was as usual in almost all of the segments worth watching and Vince certainly deserves props for doing what he did at his age. Their promo and match were the big highlights. Cesaro keeps delivering as well, especially when he gets to do more promo work than only saying a word in 4+1 languages. He's not getting the Ryback reactions but other than that I find Cesaro better in every way and I'm not worried that he will be lacking in any area when he's asked to step up higher.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

I still can't believe Vince got in the ring and took the beating he did, especially with kindo stick for crying out loud at his age. That is really amazing. Vince is either batshit insane, or will do anything for the company. Probably both.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Another good Raw. The Vince/Punk promo and the match/ending was awesome. Team Hell No/ADR & Dolph was a good match as was the Sheamus & Barrett Match. Awesome commentary as always from JBL & JR.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Anyone else catch the jab Cena made at Punk during the opening segment? 

"What's the point of being champ for 300+ days if nobody's watching?" 

Ouch :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



The Lady Killer said:


> Anyone else catch the jab Cena made at Punk during the opening segment?
> 
> "What's the point of being champ for 300+ days if nobody's watching?"
> 
> Ouch :lmao


I hated that line. This shooting shit needs to stop. How would it look if Punk said, "You've been the poster boy for the WWE, and wrestling in general, for 6 years, and in those 6 years we've lost half of our audience. What's the point of being the face of a company if you drive away huge portions of the audience?"


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Vince = RATINGS


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Yeah, the crowd was pretty decent for once.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This shooting shit needs to stop.


I agree with that. There seems to be some quasi shoot stuff coming from all different people every week. That's not good. And certainly is not going live down the comparisons that the current product is WCW 2.0, where you'd have 10 shoots a week.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



moonmop said:


> I agree with that. There seems to be some quasi shoot stuff coming from all different people every week. That's not good. And certainly is not going live down the comparisons that the current product is WCW 2.0, where you'd have 10 shoots a week.


The more similarities they have with WCW grows by the week. They are now 3-hours with a 3-man commentary team too.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

In my opinion, the whole show was really amazing, the only segment i hated was Brodus/Truth segment.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

What made the Punk/Vince segments so great is that you can feel they had genuine dislike for each other. When Punk was with Heyman and told Vince off at the start of the show, everything he said felt real. Also, I think they were both throwing a few stiff punch's at each other in their match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

The Punk/Vince segment was nothing special. Bunch of the same shit we've heard for seemingly the billionth time already, great delivery doesn't change that this is still a badly written mess of a storyline they've got Punk in. Their match however, was excellent. Holy shit, I did not think Vince had it in him to go like that. I marked for the kendo stick duel, his dive over the table, that whole match was well worked. I don't like Punk running, but I'm already resigned to his fate and that he's just another heel now. The Ryback run in was awesome and Punk escaping from Shellshock(ed?) was good. I'm interested in the choice he'll make, way more interested than just trying to get Punk to wrestle Cena in the Cell. They should've gone with this from the beginning instead of wasting three weeks on the same promo.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



Real Deal said:


> Can I assume you've never watched Ric Flair in his prime?
> 
> One time pop? Ryback has been gaining momentum for weeks now. He's becoming a true face. Did you hear many Goldberg chants tonight? I didn't.


Yeah, I have watched Ric Flair in his prime. And he never came off as looking like anywhere near as much of a pussy as Punk does. Why? Because the booking was done properly.

And yeah, tonight was a one time pop. That's kind of the definition, it happened once on this episode tonight. One pop and a small ratings boost is apparently worth devaluing your champion.

I seriously don't understand how so many people can call Punk the best in the world and call the end segment entertaining when Punk's booking is so baffling and bad. For being the best in the world, he sure as hell doesn't look like it week in, week out.

@Kingofkings23 I'm sorry you don't approve of my post (no, I'm really not actually). If you thought Punk tonight was spectacular, I pity you because you've got low standards and bad taste.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

when vince had the kendo stick im sure he was happy to smash punk with it


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I hated that line. This shooting shit needs to stop. How would it look if Punk said, "You've been the poster boy for the WWE, and wrestling in general, for 6 years, and in those 6 years we've lost half of our audience. What's the point of being the face of a company if you drive away huge portions of the audience?"


Punk started the whole shooting shit, genius.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Flair never came off looking like a pussy?

Begging off in nearly every match makes you look strong, I suppose.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

I'm watching the show now. That Vince/Punk promo was one of the best things I've ever seen. Amazing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I'm watching the show now. That Vince/Punk promo was one of the best things I've ever seen. Amazing.


Agreed.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Very good Raw.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



The Lady Killer said:


> Flair never came off looking like a pussy?
> 
> Begging off in nearly every match makes you look strong, I suppose.


Sigh...

I'm not explaining this all again. Go read my long post several pages back if you feel like understanding what I'm talking about. Back then, the booking allowed Flair to run like a coward and still maintain his heat, when you had guys like the Horsemen backing him up. He looked in control, like a dastardly heel, and things were 95% of the time going exactly as he'd planned.

In no way, shape or form is this how Punk is coming off now. He fell flat on his face into victory at NoC, he runs away every Raw (sometimes multiple times in the same episode), any heat he gets from his awesome promos is basically gone by the end of the night. He looks like a whiny loser, something Flair never did.

IMO, the booking is completely ass backwards right now. Why would you build your heel up like a chump every week on TV when most people are watching and then expect them to buy the PPV, where the heel then finally wins? Logic would dictate that you should make the heel look awesome on TV so people will buy the PPV to see him lose, and either have the heel win using some underhanded means, or give the audience what they paid for and have him lose, thus concluding the feud.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Maybe because Flair and Punk have completely different characters?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

great show
thats about it lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



Phenomenal One said:


> Punk started the whole shooting shit, genius.


1. Butthurt.

2. I disagreed with a lot of the shoot comments Punk has made in the past.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



The Lady Killer said:


> Maybe because Flair and Punk have completely different characters?


That's funny, because it really seems that the Fed is pushing Punk to be edgy Ric Flair 2012, right down to Punk flat out stealing Flair spots like getting on his knees when the babyface is in a position of dominance, begging for mercy and when the babyface comes close, gives him a low blow (or thumb to the eye). 

And if THIS is Punk's character, the whiny bitch who just runs away, who is always gotten the better of each week and has his heat dissipate by the end of the show...what a shit character, and completely embarrassing for a top heel.

I'd also like to clarify that I actually support Punk and think he's a great performer, but as of late, his booking has been ludicrous.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Lots of heels do the begging off thing. HHH did even when he was a badass heel. You think Punk should be booked like HHH during his Evolution run (badass who sometimes looks like a bitch but it's OK because he has backup)?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

"That was Larry King? I thought it was Skeletor..."

still laughing :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

Is it wrong to say I don't want Lawler back? I fucking love Jibble and JR on commentary.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Is it wrong to say I don't want Lawler back? I fucking love Jibble and JR on commentary.


Even JBL and Cole are great. 

Cole calling JBL 'Mr I am fit because I climb up mountain' made me laugh!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

I am one of the few people which has been high on RAW for the past month or so: really, since around Summerslam, WWE has really gotten a grasp on how to make a decent to good episode of RAW.
Now, I don't know how the ratings are doing or how well they place their segments to achieve good ratings, but the content itself has been good.

Of course, there have been many occurrences of bad booking, bad decisions and such, but really, since Summerslam basically all episodes of RAW have been solid.

This one really took the cake - best 5 of the year, for sure. Lots of matches, lots of steps forward, lots of attention to lots of wrestlers. Perfect? Hell no. Better than last week? Yes.
Better than 80% of the first half of 2012? Indubitably. 

It helps that the crowd was epic.
Now, again, don't get me wrong - there are a bunch of questionable decisions, little quirks and big botches (see: Barrett's return), but it's still better than before. 

One thing they really need to improve on is their attention to detail and "depth development". There are examples of things done right (everything about Punk, honestly) and examples of things done bad (Cesaro, Barrett, Rhodes Scholars - all gimmicks/storylines need work). 

So yeah, I'm enjoying the product, and with guys like Henry returning (hopefully) soon, I hope WWE continues to improve.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



JIGLET said:


> hahahaahahaa cm punk got his butt kick by old man    :lmao:
> 
> also ryback!!!


CM PUNK got his butt kicked by Vince McMahon, his age doesn't matter because he's still badass. It's like getting beating up by Clint Eastwood in the wrestling world XP


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



The Lady Killer said:


> Lots of heels do the begging off thing. HHH did even when he was a badass heel. You think Punk should be booked like HHH during his Evolution run (badass who sometimes looks like a bitch but it's OK because he has backup)?


In some way shape or form. I'd prefer to liken it to the Triple H of 2000. Hunter was an awesome heel during that time. His performance in the ring as a heel, his heel character, was great. Extremely entertaining and people loved hating him. Now Punk doesn't have that Hunter physique, so the booking can't be the same. But the ideas behind it are still the same. Punk is arrogant and cocky, like Hunter was. Both cut great heel promos. They both firmly believe that they're the best (Punk is the best in the world, Hunter is The Game). The differences are that a) Punk has no backup and b) Punk gets made to look like a bitch weekly and almost never comes out on top. Hunter had backup in the McMahon-Helmsley facton and came out looking strong most of the time, that's why people would pay for PPVs to see Foley or Rock or Taker try and kick the shit out of him. When Hunter would somehow escape with a victory, that made them hate him even more, building the anticipation towards his inevitable beating even more.

Having a well built heel in this design would be a God send right now. Punk currently cuts a great promo and then looks like a pussy by the end of the show, ruining any good his promo(s) did. Why would I care about a villain who every week is basically defeated? It cripples my interest when the antagonistic force is pretty much a joke.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

I definitely see what you're saying, but it's obvious that there just aren't heels like that anymore. The only time I could see that happening is if Cena turned heel. You have giants like Henry, Show, Lesnar who rarely run for a fight, but that doesn't work with someone of Punk's size. Him running still draws heat, but I see the difference you're pointing out. 

Vince obviously isn't a fan of main event stables, as we rarely see them anymore, so I don't think Punk will be hooking up with someone other than Heyman unless Brock comes back to aid Punk against Ryback/Cena/Vince/etc.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

I'd say that Punk hasn't been booked as very weak in important matches though. He's kicking out of a lot of AA's, and while he wasn't the moral victor of the draw that was clearly just to continue the feud into HIAC. While he was pinned by Team Hell No he was left alone against a tag team and he went on to beat both Ziggler and Sheamus on the following shows.

He's become a more cowardly heel, but he still delivers when it counts more often than not.

The biggest exception is everything in relation to Tinberg.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



The Lady Killer said:


> I definitely see what you're saying, but it's obvious that there just aren't heels like that anymore. The only time I could see that happening is if Cena turned heel. You have giants like Henry, Show, Lesnar who rarely run for a fight, but that doesn't work with someone of Punk's size. Him running still draws heat, but I see the difference you're pointing out.
> 
> Vince obviously isn't a fan of main event stables, as we rarely see them anymore, so I don't think Punk will be hooking up with someone other than Heyman unless Brock comes back to aid Punk against Ryback/Cena/Vince/etc.


I don't get why he wouldn't be. He's used main event heel stables to great effect before...several of which were the backbone of some of the Fed's most profitable and stellar years.

Its just such an easy formula. A main event heel stable involves multiple heels, obviously. Against 1-2 babyfaces, they have a clear advantage, meaning there are some real odds to overcome. The greater the odds against the babyface, the more peoples' interest in seeing the wrestler overcome them. When they do, it seems like a real feat and 99% of the time its very satisfying when the conclusion is reached. As I said before, adversity=interest. Steve Austin had Vince McMahon and the Corporation to overcome to get the WWF title in 1998/1999. Steve Austin also had Undertaker and the Ministry/Corporate Ministry to overcome in 1999. Rock had Hunter and the McMahon-Helmsley faction to overcome in 2000. Sting had Ric Flair and the Four Horsemen to overcome in 1990/1991. Sting had Hulk Hogan and the entire nWo to overcome in 1997. Goldberg had Hulk Hogan and the entire nWo to overcome in 1998. Hulk Hogan had Kevin Sullivan and the Dungeon of Doom to overcome in 1994/1995. Many of these are considered some of the best storylines ever (not so much Hogan vs the Dungeon). I think Punk would greatly benefit from being the leader of a main event heel stable.

I know it won't happen, but I can dream, can't I? 



Evil Peter said:


> I'd say that Punk hasn't been booked as very weak in important matches though. He's kicking out of a lot of AA's, and while he wasn't the moral victor of the draw that was clearly just to continue the feud into HIAC. While he was pinned by Team Hell No he was left alone against a tag team and he went on to beat both Ziggler and Sheamus on the following shows.
> 
> He's become a more cowardly heel, but he still delivers when it counts more often than not.
> 
> The biggest exception is everything in relation to Tinberg.


Yeah but a villain that looks good once in a while doesn't work nearly as well as a villain who looks great a lot of the time. Its just common sense.

And unfortunately, while he did kick out of several AAs, the way he lost the match at NoC made him look like a chump. Cena pretty decisively beat him. Its not like Punk grabbed the tights or had Heyman hold Cena's leg, to show that Punk deliberately cheated and thus was still in the dominant position. Cena pinned him fair and square and Punk won because of a technicality he basically just stumbled across in defeat. I found that took a LOT of wind out of his sails because its like he fell flat on his face into victory. Its just not appealing having a villain who looks like a joke in that respect. I thought the way he won at Summerslam was WAY better, because he did it through pure heel tactics that made him look legit.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

^ i thought punk/cena at night of champions was a dead even match. cena came out looking just a little bit stronger in the end even thought it ended in a draw cuz cena fucked up the the german with a bridge. the match didn't make punk look weak at all. it made him look like when he's at his best he can wrestle cena dead even, but can't win unless he does something extra like cheat which makes sense. #1 heel ever beat the #1 face fairly? ever in history of pro wrestling?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



Jingoro said:


> ^ i thought punk/cena at night of champions was a dead even match. cena came out looking just a little bit stronger in the end even thought it ended in a draw cuz cena fucked up the the german with a bridge. the match didn't make punk look weak at all. it made him look like when he's at his best he can wrestle cena dead even, but can't win unless he does something extra like cheat which makes sense. #1 heel ever beat the #1 face fairly? ever in history of pro wrestling?


What about it was dead even? That John Cena beat himself? That Cena no sold a ton of Punk's offense and almost fell asleep in the crossface Punk had on him? 

The match didn't make them look on the same level at all. Cena looked like the Incredible Hulk, getting out of the Anaconda Vice, and kicking out of the GTS something like 3 times, and Punk's head kick. Then, in the end, he accidentally had his shoulders on the mat while Punk was OUT. Cena beat Cena, Punk beat nobody. It just so happens it was labeled a draw and Punk got to keep the title after looking like a dope who absolutely couldn't beat Cena, and then retained his belt on a complete and utter fluke. It would be like a meteor shooting down and hitting Cena on the head, and Punk pinned him. 

This match showed that the only one who can stop Cena is Cena, Punk is just a bump in the road. That is completely unequal.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



KO Bossy said:


> What about it was dead even? That John Cena beat himself? That Cena no sold a ton of Punk's offense and almost fell asleep in the crossface Punk had on him?
> 
> The match didn't make them look on the same level at all. Cena looked like the Incredible Hulk, getting out of the Anaconda Vice, and kicking out of the GTS something like 3 times, and Punk's head kick. Then, in the end, he accidentally had his shoulders on the mat while Punk was OUT. Cena beat Cena, Punk beat nobody. It just so happens it was labeled a draw and Punk got to keep the title after looking like a dope who absolutely couldn't beat Cena, and then retained his belt on a complete and utter fluke. It would be like a meteor shooting down and hitting Cena on the head, and Punk pinned him.
> 
> This match showed that the only one who can stop Cena is Cena, Punk is just a bump in the road. That is completely unequal.


your version of the match is really warped. it was pretty even the whole way until cena went superman at the very end to win, but he fucked up and it was a draw. it's obviously what they were going for and i think they succeeded. it was a really good match. your basically pointing out cena's bad points at not having much nuance for playing different degrees of worn down/hurt. he's either dead or superpowered just like hulk hogan. yes, he sucks at it, but it was still an even match and he'll always come out looking strongest in the end even when he loses cuz he's the #1 face.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

lol'd at the Daniel Bryan/Kane/Larry King/Larry King's wife segment. :lmao

Kane: "That was Larry King?, I thought it was Skeletor." :lmao

Anyway, the show was kind of ok but quite weak..


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*

i thought it was the best raw i've seen in a long time. punk was awesome on the mic being a dick. he just looked like such an asshole when vince challenged him to a match. i was really surprised when he slapped the shit out of vince too. i never expected that. jbl made me laugh a couple times, especially when he was saying jr is a swine quoting cesaro, and kane calling larry king skeletor was awesome. the punk/vince match at the end was the most entertaining thing i've seen on raw in forever. that shit was pure heaven for me. the low blow punk hit vince with was the fucking low blow of all low blows. his arm was so up there i wonder if vince had a cup on. the tease with who will he face in hell in the cell is fantastic. if every raw would be as good as this one i'd never take a break from wrestling ever again. divas match was crap and cena's promo in the start was typical cena garbage with bad cringe worthy impressions/jokes. otherwise, i mostly loved it. cody helping start sandows cartwheel was so gay as hell, lol. crowd was really good too especially when bryan came out they were going nuts with the YES chants. seriously, if you didn't think that was a good RAW, then why do you even bother watching at all? it's pretty much as good as it gets in this current era.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*

Now.. does anyone know what the hell was on Cena's arm? It has to be something to do with how he got surgery on it considering that black thing was on the same arm that he recently got surgery on, but just wondering.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah but a villain that looks good once in a while doesn't work nearly as well as a villain who looks great a lot of the time. Its just common sense.
> 
> And unfortunately, while he did kick out of several AAs, the way he lost the match at NoC made him look like a chump. Cena pretty decisively beat him. Its not like Punk grabbed the tights or had Heyman hold Cena's leg, to show that Punk deliberately cheated and thus was still in the dominant position. Cena pinned him fair and square and Punk won because of a technicality he basically just stumbled across in defeat. I found that took a LOT of wind out of his sails because its like he fell flat on his face into victory. Its just not appealing having a villain who looks like a joke in that respect. I thought the way he won at Summerslam was WAY better, because he did it through pure heel tactics that made him look legit.


Yes, it would work better if Punk was booked more like his face character in that regard. I just don't think the current situation is quite as terrible as you do.

I have no problem with him almost losing. Him and Cena are supposed to be fairly equal, which makes it believable that Cena can come out on top as well as Punk can. NoC was a PPV where Cena got the better of it, but still didn't manage to pull if off. They still had a close match where they both kicked out of each other's finisher twice and got out of the submissions. At Summerslam I don't think Punk won in a heelish way at all. He won according to the rules and we've seen faces win in similar fashion in triple threat matches. It was about as clean of a win as you get without pinning Cena since it was still Punk taking Cena out of the match long enough for him to win.

So I don't have any problems with the PPV booking, I just think they aren't playing it right in all the build up shows. Right now it looks like Punk is the one going into HIAC to defy the odds.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*



Eulonzo said:


> Now.. does anyone know what the hell was on Cena's arm? It has to be something to do with how he got surgery on it considering that black thing was on the same arm that he recently got surgery on, but just wondering.


A symbiote. VenoCena is coming !


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



Evil Peter said:


> Yes, it would work better if Punk was booked more like his face character in that regard. I just don't think the current situation is quite as terrible as you do.
> 
> I have no problem with him almost losing. Him and Cena are supposed to be fairly equal, which makes it believable that Cena can come out on top as well as Punk can. NoC was a PPV where Cena got the better of it, but still didn't manage to pull if off. They still had a close match where they both kicked out of each other's finisher twice and got out of the submissions. At Summerslam I don't think Punk won in a heelish way at all. He won according to the rules and we've seen faces win in similar fashion in triple threat matches. It was about as clean of a win as you get without pinning Cena since it was still Punk taking Cena out of the match long enough for him to win.
> 
> So I don't have any problems with the PPV booking, I just think they aren't playing it right in all the build up shows. Right now it looks like Punk is the one going into HIAC to defy the odds.


And that last sentence explains why this feud is completely ass backwards.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Punches Bitches*



KO Bossy said:


> And that last sentence explains why this feud is completely ass backwards.


Indeed. The kids will hate him less when Cena gets one up on him fairly regularly on TV.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*



Pasab said:


> A symbiote. VenoCena is coming !


I was kind of thinking the same thing. :lol

Also I'm sure it was discussed to death in here, but I wasn't around so...yeah I just remembered that part when Cena asked AJ out. Caught me off guard it did.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*

It's Kinesio tape


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*



Eulonzo said:


> Now.. does anyone know what the hell was on Cena's arm? It has to be something to do with how he got surgery on it considering that black thing was on the same arm that he recently got surgery on, but just wondering.


It is a special tape for use during Physiotherapy. It is a step down from a hinged brace(the big ones for full motion support) in terms of support and roughly equal to a material/standstill brace(doesnt really move). It just looks neater and tidier than having a wad of material wrapped around the arm.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*

CM Punk, barring beating the shit out of the fans, is the GOAT of Raw.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*

As always, Hell No is the highlight of RAW.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*

The best bit was Vince McMahon jumping over the announce table.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*



AJBurnett said:


> The best bit was Vince McMahon jumping over the announce table.


This, need a GIF of it


----------



## PAULHEYMANGUY (Sep 15, 2012)

*What were peoples thoughts on Mondays RAW, CM PUNK, Vince,Ryback,Cena,Jim Ross,Heyman*

With RAW been slightly over shadowed by the Punk hitting fan incident im interested to know.

I thought Mondays RAW was amazing, the CM Punk part anyway the beginning and end was amazing with a great promos and great intensity from the crowd, this could have been straight from the attitude era, and greatest of all there was a sense of what the fucks going to happen next.

CM Punk being one of the best heels ever getting major heat and playing the role so well.
Vince actually putting on quite a good match, was totally battered by the end, nice to see Vince willing to take bump, kendo sticks and hits, he looked broken and was bleeding totally angry.
Ryback getting so major pops.
Jim Ross doing some amazing commentary.

In my opinion Mondays Raw has probably made the match at Hell Im A Cell one of the most anticipated matches if not the most anticipated match of the year. 

Once every so often the stars align and you are left with a match with moments that go down as some of the greatest in history, the way this is been booked feels like HIAC could once.

If you wern't excited or marking at anything in that beginning or end section then I don't know what would make you mark.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: What were peoples thoughts on Mondays RAW, CM PUNK, Vince,Ryback,Cena,Jim Ross,He*

A lot of controversy. Vince fires a head writer, he confiscates a sign, Punk punches a fan, Ryback shakes the camera, it was pretty fuckin' awesome if ya ask me. This thread will probably get locked though cuz there is a thread for this kind of stuff already.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What were peoples thoughts on Mondays RAW, CM PUNK, Vince,Ryback,Cena,Jim Ross,He*



chbulls1_23 said:


> A lot of controversy. Vince fires a head writer, he confiscates a sign, Punk punches a fan, Ryback shakes the camera, it was pretty fuckin' awesome if ya ask me. This thread will probably get locked though cuz there is a thread for this kind of stuff already.


Yeah, loved the whole atmosphere. All the controversy surrounding it makes it so much hotter.

That ME felt like an AE main event because of the amount of interference and crowd reaction.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What were peoples thoughts on Mondays RAW, CM PUNK, Vince,Ryback,Cena,Jim Ross,He*

Bryan & Vinny made quite a good point on f4online.

If Bruiser Brody tried going into the crowd everyone would have ran away.
CM Punk went into the crowd and everyone tried to beat him up.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What were peoples thoughts on Mondays RAW, CM PUNK, Vince,Ryback,Cena,Jim Ross,He*



holt_hogan said:


> Bryan & Vinny made quite a good point on f4online.
> 
> If Bruiser Brody tried going into the crowd everyone would have ran away.
> CM Punk went into the crowd and everyone tried to beat him up.


That's grasping for straws imo. A guy like Piper would always get threatened or attacked by fans and you can't say he wasn't a credible heel.


----------



## PAULHEYMANGUY (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: What were peoples thoughts on Mondays RAW, CM PUNK, Vince,Ryback,Cena,Jim Ross,He*

Eddie G
HHH
Chris Jericho
Piper
Randy Orton 

Have all been attacked on live tv or on youtube by fans or fans that have jumped the rail.

Stupid fans get carried away and because hes playing a cowardly heel the legit think hes a coward, turns out hes been fighting for over 15 years against the likes of Samoa Joe, The Undertaker, Raven, ECW, Kane in some blood bath brutal matches. It takes one thick fan to lay their hands on a guy who fight and takes massive bumps on a nightly basis, three times as big as and trained in ju jitsu.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What were peoples thoughts on Mondays RAW, CM PUNK, Vince,Ryback,Cena,Jim Ross,He*

This last RAW was a hell of alot better then the shit we have been fed these past several months.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What were peoples thoughts on Mondays RAW, CM PUNK, Vince,Ryback,Cena,Jim Ross,He*

honestly i liked this raw and the ending was nice it felt like the old days. only complaint i have was that r truth brodus clay segment. shit made me cringe. other than that this raw was better then the ones we were having


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: What were peoples thoughts on Mondays RAW, CM PUNK, Vince,Ryback,Cena,Jim Ross,He*

Thought it was an entertaining show for sure. Its sad that incident had to overshadow the show. 
Seeing the comments from ppl it amazes me they complain and say Punk is boring wiyh his respect stuff but each and every promo he gives is as hot as fire. He has been on a roll on the mic. Raw was also full of very good to great matches. Most notably Team Hell No vs Rio and Ziggler which was awesome and the Sheamus and Wade match which was great except for the ending. might not like Ryback much but even I had a grin in the end, we dont get to many moments like that, crowd was crazy for that ending.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*

Very good Raw, had some good matches only the Ryder/Santino vs Rhodes/Scholars i skipped but for the rest it was great. And i never expected Vince to step in that ring again. In the end he was bloodied and Punk punched a fan. :cool2.

Old Vince is still a badass. :vince3


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*

Anyone else want a Tosh.0 web redemption with shades guy and cm punk?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*

Why are they making Punk look weak?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What were peoples thoughts on Mondays RAW, CM PUNK, Vince,Ryback,Cena,Jim Ross,He*

There's this really cool thread EVERY WEEK all about what happened on Raw, giving us a chance to discuss it together. Check this shit out:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/638888-raw-discussion-thread-10-8-12-rise-above-nipples-punk-slaps-bitches.html


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*

Honestly another strong RAW. I actually get excited for these shows now, certainly blows Smackdown out of the water at this point. The move to three hours has gone better than most of us expected imo.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread 10/8/12: Rise Above Nipples, Punk Slaps Bitches*

The whining 'Punk is boring, they're making Punk look weak, blah blah blah' is just horrible. Get the hell over it and try to enjoy the show, if you're gonna complain so much stop watching. Punk's promos are always great and yet IWC is just on some crusade to never acknowledge that anymore.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

That was a fantastic RAW. It felt like the Attitude Era all over again.

As much as I dislike Punk, he really impressed me tonight. Vince was also great as well.


----------

